# Flowtrail Feldberg



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2014)

*Das Warten hat ein Ende!*

Das Thema "Legale Mountainbikestrecke" kursiert nun schon eine Weile rund um den Feldberg herum, manchmal wurde lauter darüber gesprochen, manchmal wurde es leiser um dieses Thema.

Eine Gruppe von Vereinen (DIMB, Gravity Pilots, MTV Kronberg) und Bikern hat sich bereits vor 2 Jahren zusammengeschlossen, um legale Flowtrails am Südhang des Feldbergs zu legalisieren. Nun sagt man ja, man solle nicht groß über ungelegte Eier sprechen, demnach wurde das Thema nach Außen hin nicht besonders publik gemacht - wir bitten im Nachgang um Verständnis, für den Projektfortschritt war das aber die beste Vorgehensweise.

Zunächst wurden Präsentationen vor Behörden und Naturpark Taunus gehalten, Ideen ausgetauscht und Ansätze diskutiert. Es begann bei Grundsätzlichem, dem Warum und Wofür, und endete nun bei ganz konkreten Ausarbeitungen, Streckenvorstellungen und einigen Begehungen im Wald.

Unter Federführung des Naturpark Taunus wurden Gesprächsrunden mit den Beteiligten organisiert und moderiert: Hessenforst, die UNB, Umweltverbände, die Landeigentümer usw. waren in die Planung des Vorhabens eingebunden. Relativ schnell wurde dabei klar, dass ein Flowtrail am Südhang des Feldbergs im Hinblick auf verschiedenen Probleme eine sinnvolle Lösung darstellen würde, welche auch als gute Ergänzung zur in der Planung befindlichen DH Strecke am Nordhang durch den Verein Woffm, gesehen werden kann.

Klar ist auch, dass sich so ein Streckenprojekt nicht von heute auf morgen umsetzen lässt. Alleine die unzähligen ehrenamtlichen Arbeitsstunden für den Bau verbrauchen viel Zeit. Uns fiel es daher leicht, einem ersten Kompromiss zuzustimmen, der ein knapp 500 m langes Probestück ab Windeck in Richtung Fuchstanz vorsieht. Dabei können sich alle Beteiligten (wir als Organisator und Bauherr, die UNB, Hessenforst, etc.) an ein solches Projekt herantasten und ggf. erforderliche Korrekturen oder Verbesserungen vorsehen. Vertrauen auf beiden Seiten musste auch wachsen, und so soll es auch mit dem Projekt laufen.

In Zukunft stellen wir uns vor, dass das Probestück nur ein kleiner Teil eines wesentlich längeren Flowtrails vom Feldberg bis zur Hohemark sein soll. An diesem Projekt werden wir weiter mit voller Energie arbeiten! Unser Ziel ist dabei ein legaler, Spaß und Flow bringender Trail, mit einigen Anliegern, aber auch Wurzeln und offenen Kurven, spaßigen Sprüngen - und das alles für alle MTBler frei nutzbar.

*Nun sind wir soweit! Wir dürfen beginnen!

Die Genehmigung der UNB liegt vor.
Der Nutzungsvertrag mit Hessenforst ist unterschrieben und
eine Versicherung der Anlage wurde bereits abgeschlossen (Versicherungsnehmer ist der Verein Gravity Pilots, welcher offiziell als Bauherr auftritt). *

Was jetzt noch fehlt, ist der Trail selbst. Und dazu möchten wir jetzt am Samstag, dem 06.09.2014 um 11:00 Uhr einladen. Treffpunkt ist der Parkplatz am Windeck, von dort soll der Trail parallel zum Forstweg in Richtung Fuchstanz angelegt werden.

Wir freuen uns gerne über aktive Mithilfe, Unterstützer und Anpacker(innen)!

Es wartet genug schweißtreibende Arbeit auf uns, auch wenn es sich zunächst um das Probestück handelt. Hibike unterstützt das Vorgehen und hat bereits tief dafür in die Tasche gegriffen und Werkzeug für das Vorhaben gekauft, so dass nicht jeder selbst etwas mitbringen muss (könnt ihr natürlich trotzdem machen, wenn ihr damit verwachsen seid).

Ein paar ehrliche Worte noch zum ersten Bautag:

Wir können nicht einschätzen, wieviele Leute am Samstag dort oben Aufschlagen werden. Es ist der erste Tag und alles muss sich natürlich noch einspielen und finden. Es kann also sein, dass man vielleicht mal auf Ansagen warten muss oder nicht direkt eine Antwort auf brennende Fragen bekommt. Auch Mittagsverpflegung konnten wir noch keine organisieren (ergo: Selbstverpflegung!). Daher hoffen wir diesbzgl. auf Verständnis, Geduld und etwas Nachsicht 
Für den Abschnitt gibt es zudem einen genehmigten Plan mit Elementen und Do's and Dont's (Auflagen). Wir müssen uns daran sehr strikt halten, was für die weiteren Schritte extrem wichtig ist! Dafür gibt es einige Ansprechpartner vor Ort, die wissen was gemacht werden muss bzw. darf.

Wir freuen uns


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. September 2014)

Weitere Infos findet ihr auch auf der facebook Seite: https://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Flowtrail-Feldberg/147716065406695

Der erste Pressebericht wurde ja bereits gepostet, hier noch mal zur Vollständigkeit: http://www.fr-online.de/bad-homburg...s-test-auf-dem-feldberg,1472864,28265834.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (2. September 2014)

Gruß aus München!


----------



## Taunide (2. September 2014)

Am Samstag kann ich leider, wegen Urlaub nicht teilnehmen.
Sind weitere "Bautermine" geplant?
Werden diese hier veröffentlicht?


----------



## Nitro-Nik (2. September 2014)

District Ride ist auch leider echte Konkurrenz am Samstag. Ist Sonntag noch was geplant?


----------



## wartool (3. September 2014)

Hiho,

ich habe die Info mal an einige Leute aus der Gegend weitergeleitet.
Ich selbst kann leider am Samstag nicht - werde aber an künftigen Sam- und vor allem Sonntagen zur Verfügung stehen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. September 2014)

Weitere Bautermine werden auf jeden Fall folgen, klaro 

Jetzt am Sonntag ist allerdings erstmal noch nichts geplant, das Wochenende drauf ist aktuell noch nicht sicher. Wir werden es aber hier posten, sobald wir es wissen bzw. es organisiert ist. Da wird schon noch einiges an Arbeit reingehen 

Wenn es Zusagen gibt gerne hier bzw in der Facebook Gruppe Bescheid geben, damit wir etwas planen können.


----------



## Nduro (3. September 2014)

Wie im internen schon geschrieben, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. September 2014)

Für die Helfer werden wir am Samstag 50 belegte Brötchen bereit stellen. Wir wollen ja keinen verhungern lassen


----------



## MantaHai (4. September 2014)

Kannst du nochmal die Koordinaten des Parkplatzes posten ?


----------



## wartool (5. September 2014)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Kannst du nochmal die Koordinaten des Parkplatzes posten ?



https://www.google.de/maps/@50.2258261,8.4531305,303m/data=!3m1!1e3

oder hier in der Mitte des Bildschirms:
http://toolserver.org/~cmarqu/?zoom=16&lat=50.22538&lon=8.45366&layers=B000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MantaHai (5. September 2014)

Wenn ich dann vom Parkplatz Richtung Fuchstanz schaue, ist es der rechte oder der linke Forstweg zu dem wir parallel laufen?


----------



## Asrael (5. September 2014)

Der Weg ist der Fuchstanzweg, wir treffen uns aber so oder so um 11:00 direkt am Parkplatz bzw. Bushaltestelle


----------



## wusel_ffm (5. September 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht muss nen Training geben werde aber hoffentlich zukünftig dabei sein. 

Super Aktion und das das jetzt so vorran geht noch besser! Riesen danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. September 2014)

Jetzt machen wir mal ernst!! 

Heute wurde der Streckenabschnitt bereits markiert, damit es morgen am 1. Bautag gut läuft.

Werkzeug ist ein wichtiger Punkt zur Umsetzung des Projektes. Ohne geht's nicht. Nur Werkzeug kostet sehr viel Geld... Der bekannte Radladen und Versender HIBIKE aus Kronberg hat uns hier top unterstützt und uns diese Sorge schon mal angenommen. Vorhin haben wir das gesponserte Werkzeug stolz entgegengenommen:





















Wir sagen an dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank für die tolle Unterstützung!!

Dann lasst uns mal morgen gemeinsam durchstarten!!


----------



## CaseOnline (5. September 2014)

Servus!

Tolle Sache! Leider habe ich sooo wenig Zeit - kann ich euch anderweitig unterstützen? Spenden?

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## f.topp (5. September 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (5. September 2014)

Feine Sache, bin begeistert!


----------



## CaseOnline (6. September 2014)

Ich hab' da heute eine ganze Menge sehr fleißige junge Leut' im Wald gesehen!


----------



## FlyingWinemaker (7. September 2014)

Hat auch echt Spaß gemacht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. September 2014)

*WOW!!!  

Das war wirklich ein genialer 1. Bautag!! 
*
Das tolle Wetter war eigentlich nur eine positive Begleiterscheinung, das Beste war einfach die geniale Stimmung, die geniale Unterstützung mit ca. 50 Helfer(innen!) und die absolut positive Resonanz.
Wo man auch hingeschaut hat: Anpackende  und schwer schuftende Mountainbiker im Wald und das noch ganz legal. Das war denke ich für alle ein richtig gutes Gefühl und ein gelungener Start.
Getragen von der durchwegs hohen Motivation aller Helfer haben wir auch wesentlich mehr am ersten Tag geschafft, als wir uns das vorgestellt haben  Richtig, richtig geil!! 

Hier mal ein paar Bilder:

Dank Tim und Hornsen musste keiner verhungern 





Erster Anlaufpunkt war der Infostand am Beginn der Probestrecke, hier konnten sich Wanderer, Biker usw. über das Projekt informieren und hungrige Helfer wieder Kraft tanken








Damit der erste Table wächst…





...muss ordentlich geackert werden




Aber es hat sich gelohnt (es kam noch etwas Erde darauf). Auflage des Naturparks war eine möglichst unauffällige Bauweise (ich denke das ist gelungen). Rechts im Bild der Chickenway 









Der Start





und der „endlose  Anlieger“ 





Frauenpower!





Pflasterarbeiten:





FKK-Bereich 





Unser Lieblingsabschnitt:





Ein neuer trail 





Aber bitte daran denken:






*Letzteres können wir bald ändern… Wer fahren will kann auch mal mithelfen  
Nächsten Sonntag, 14.09.2014, geht’s weiter! Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr Parkplatz Windeck.

Danke an alle für diesen G E N I A L E N ersten Tag!!*


----------



## -mats- (7. September 2014)

Geilomat!


----------



## mohrstefan (7. September 2014)

ENDLICH !!! Versuch nächstes WE !?


----------



## Asrael (7. September 2014)

Auf Facebook gibts auch wieder eine Veranstaltung zum eintragen


----------



## MantaHai (8. September 2014)

Gibts noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## oldrizzo (8. September 2014)

Am nächsten Sonntag bin ich badei!!!


----------



## Drahtesel_ (8. September 2014)

Klasse Idee.

Würde mithelfen, wenn nicht die Entfernung wäre bzw. nur Sonntage zum Buddeln in Frage kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2 wheel drive (8. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Mannomann...  seit dem ich die Nachricht empfangen habe, dass an unserem Hausberg (ich als alter Schmittener kann das ruhig sagen  ) dann doch wirklich eine Strecke gebaut wird, bin ich total aus´m Häuschen!
Respekt und super Sache, dass gleich zum Start soviele Leute helfen, der Wahnsinn!
Macht echt Spass die Bilder zu sehen 

Ich bin total begeistert, weiter so!

Viele Grüsse aus Aschebersch, in der Hoffnung, dass wir auch mal an nem Sonntag da sein können.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. September 2014)

Wenn wir so weiterarbeiten wie am ersten Tag, sind wir evtl. nach 2-3 weiteren Einsätzen fertig. 

Marko und ich treffen uns am Donnerstag mit dem Revierförster vor Ort und gehen den Abschnitt ab - falls es Feedback gibt (Probetrail!) werden wir das beachten / umsetzen.
Außerdem werden wir mit dem Forst noch gemeinsam die Äste der Fichten an den zwei Dickungen entfernen, um die spätere Durchfahrt zu ermöglichen.
Und dann geht's am Sonntag ab 11:00 Uhr wieder weiter 

Durch Gravity Pilots Vereinskollegen werden wir wieder 50-60 Brötchen für die Helfer zur Verfügung stellen. Das Hibike Werkzeug wird auch wieder da sein. Es ist trotzdem sinnvoll, sofern vorhanden, eigenes Werkzeug mitzubringen!

Sofern sich jemand mit tauglichem Auto und Anhänger einbringen will, gerne bei uns bzw. bei mir melden!

Ich kann an diesem WE leider nicht am Start sein, aber am Infozelt gibt es ausreichend Ansprechpartner, die sich mit dem Projekt auskennen und wissen was gebaut werden muss bzw. darf.

Wird sicher wieder G E I L werden


----------



## Marko S (8. September 2014)

Da wir für Sonntag mit 60-70 Bauwütigen Damen und Herren rechnen folgende Hinweise von unserer Seite.
Wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug (Spaten, Frankfurter Schaufel oder Wiedehopf) mitbringen könnt dann macht das Bitte, für so viele Leute ist nicht ausreichend Werkzeug vorhanden.
O.K. zum tragen (Steine, Bäume) ist natürlich auch genug da.

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune 
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken (Brötchen kommen wieder aber ob das reicht)
8. noch mehr gute Laune


----------



## Marko S (10. September 2014)

Für nächstes Wochenende bräuchten wir noch ein geländegängiges Fahrzeug mit Anhängekupplung, ein PKW ist hier nicht geeignet, mussten wir auch letztes Wochenende feststellen.
Also Fahrer von Geländewagen und Fahrpraxis mit Hänger sind hier gefragt (einen Hänger hätten wir noch).
Wenn Ihr beides habt könnt ihr natürlich auch gleich so kommen.


----------



## rockscient01 (11. September 2014)

Tolles Ding, was Ihr da auf die Beine stellt!
Wenns Wetter mitspielt, komme ich auch zum helfen!
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. September 2014)

Gerne! Mitstreiter und -Helfer sind immer gerne gesehen


----------



## Hornisborn (13. September 2014)

Top, das liegt eh auf einer meiner Trail-touren. Da bin ich natürlich dabei, auch was evtl. späterer Pflege angehen sollte. 

Werkzeug kann ich leider keins mitbringen.


----------



## Marko S (13. September 2014)

Wichtige Infos zum Bauablauf am Sonntag:

Wer sich als versierter Trailbauer ansieht und die Errichtung eines einzelnen Bauwerks übernehmen möchte sollte bitte bereits um 10:00 Uhr am Windeck stehen.
Wie sich am letzten Wochenende gezeigt hat waren unter den vielen Helfern auch einige Leute mit versierten Erfahrungen im Trailbau.
Wir werden gegen 10:00 Uhr eine Begehung der Stecke machen und festlegen wer sich um welches Trailelement kümmert (kann auch eine Gruppe sein).
Nach der Begehung werden wir versuchen die Materialtransortfrage zu klären, wer bekommt was und wo hin.
Ab 11:00 Uhr können dann alle weiteren Bauwütigen Biker kommen, die einfach helfen möchten.
Treffpunk für alle ist der Pavillon am Windeck, bitte alle hier melden.
Hier gibt es Werkzeug und an der Stelle bekommt ihr die Infos wo noch Unterstützung benötigt wird.
Bitte nicht einfach irgendwo anfangen zu bauen.
Wir werden z.B. einige Leute für den Materialtransport benötigen.
Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder änliches.

Bis Morgen
Euer Flowtrail Team


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. September 2014)

Auch der zweite Bautag am Probeabschnitt des Flowtrail Feldberg ist mit großer Helferzahl, vollem Elan und ganzem Einsatz angegangen worden!!

Beeindruckend war auch die Zahl der dort vorbei radelnden Biker und der Wanderer, die an diesem Sonntag wohl zu einem großen Wandertag ausgerufen hatten.




Wer wollte wurde am Infostand über das Projekt informiert, dabei haben wir auch auf die aktuellen Probleme hingewiesen und die Chancen des Projektes aufgezeigt. Das Feedback von allen Seiten war extrem positiv!





Wir freuen uns, dass wieder so viele angepackt haben!

Auch die Zwischenabnahme des Fortes vor ein paar Tagen hat uns beruhigt, wir mussten nicht viel korrigieren.

Der Table vom ersten Bautag:




An diesem (2ten) Bautag war der Feldberg in Wolken gehüllt. Das gab dem Wald noch nal ne ganz besondere Stimmung:




Und es wurde ordentlich geschufftet und auch ohne Sonne stark geschwitzt:




Verhungern sollte natürlich auch an diesem Tag keiner 




Weitere Bilder, z. B. von tollen neuen Anliegern, findet ihr auf der facebook Seite Flowtrail Feldberg.

Aller vorraussicht nach geht es nächsten Sonntag weiter: 21.09. // 11:00 Uhr // Parkplatz Windeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2 wheel drive (15. September 2014)

Einfach nur Hammer


Wär toll, wenn 1,2 Bilder von den Anliegern doch noch hier gepostet werden könnten - bin nicht bei Facebook...


----------



## rockscient01 (15. September 2014)

Puhh geile Aktion gestern 
Noch ein paar Bilder von mir...

liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. September 2014)

Sehr geile Bilder!!


----------



## 2 wheel drive (15. September 2014)

Yeah!


----------



## BigTobi (15. September 2014)

Daumen hoch für die Aktion. Ich glaub hier am Sonntag könnte es auch mal klappen bei mir.


----------



## cleiende (15. September 2014)

Wenn ich den Sägebock auf dem Bild oben sehe...

Sagt Bescheid wenn ich damit vorbeikommen soll:




Hätte ich ggfs auch in größer.

Allerdings hat die Stihl in Hessen am Sonntag Ruhetag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hornisborn (15. September 2014)

.


----------



## IG-Taunus (16. September 2014)

3. Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg am Sonntag den 21.09.2014 ab 11:00 Uhr

*Treffpunkt:* Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder ähnliches.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken (Brötchen kommen wieder aber ob das reicht)
8. noch mehr gute Laune

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.


----------



## lazzer199 (17. September 2014)

*Treffpunkt:* Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Ich bin total begeistert als ich eben auf die Beiträge gestoßen bin, natürlich helfen wir am Sonntag mit!!


----------



## bike-tech (18. September 2014)

grossen respekt u. vielen dank an alle die dieses hammer projekt ermöglichen! da ich gerad papa geworden bin, habe ich leider keine zeit um mitzuschaffe.
ich werde aber auf jeden fall spenden! macht weiter so!


----------



## wieman01 (18. September 2014)

Danke an alle, die sich so sehr für dieses Projekt engagieren und mithelfen! Ihr habt meinen Respekt!


----------



## freak13 (19. September 2014)

Cool Sache.
Hoffe es wird nicht so ne Autobahn wie Stromberg sondern auch mit heimtückischen Hindernissen wie Wurzeln und Steine!


----------



## Korbinator (19. September 2014)

freak13 schrieb:


> Cool Sache.
> Hoffe es wird nicht so ne Autobahn wie Stromberg sondern auch mit heimtückischen Hindernissen wie Wurzeln und Steine!


Hoffentlich wird es KEINE heimtückischen Hindernisse geben, da sonst die Probezeit des Trails sicher eher kurz sein würde. Wenn sich der Trailabschnitt als Erfolg erweist, sind sicher die Türen offen für komplexere Hindernisse und Verlängerung des Trails, aber anfangs würde ich das mal schön sein lassen.


----------



## Off (19. September 2014)

Hey Leute, Super Aktion.....muss leider die meisten Sonntage arbeiten, hoffe aber vielleicht am 28.09. Frei machen zu können und dann mit zu Helfen!!! Klasse Aktion auf jeden Fall und viel Spaß an alle diesen Sonntag....

OFF


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. September 2014)

Naja, dazu Folgendes:

Anderer Berg, anderer Untergrund, anderer Wald = andere Bedingungen = andere Strecke.

Trotzdem wird's ein Flowtrail, der das Konzept auch ernst nimmt, also für ein möglichst breites Bikerspektrum Spaß bieten soll. Der Name wird am Ende schon gut passen denke ich 

Definitiv wollen und können wir nicht alle Wurzeln abdecken oder entfernen, die gehören doch zum Biken irgendwo dazu oder 

Das Thema Verkehrssicherheit muss natürlich dabei beachtet werden!


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. September 2014)

Da immer wieder die Frage nach einem Spendenkonto kommt, hier habt Ihr die Möglichkeit unser Projekt zu unterstützen.
Einfach die Spende auf folgendes Konto überweisen.
Die Gelder werden dann entsprechend verwendet.

Gravity Pilots e. V.
IBAN: DE27 5105 0015 0122 0939 74
BIC: NASSDE55XXX (Nassauische Sparkasse)
Betreff1: Spende Flowtrail Feldberg
Betreff2: Name und Adresse für die Spendenquittung

Alle Kosten für den Bau vom Flowtrail Feldberg werden zurzeit vom Trägerverein Gravity Pilots e.V. übernommen.
Ihr könnt natürlich auch dem Verein beitreten oder Fördermitglied werden, auch damit unterstützt Ihr Projekte wir den Flowtrail Feldberg oder die Strecke am Schläferskopf bei Wiesbaden.
http://www.gravitypilots.de/downloads/formulare

Nicht zu vergessen ist aber auch die DIMB IG Taunus, die mit ihren aktiven Mitgliedern maßgeblich am Projekt beteiligt ist.
Mit einer Mitgliedschaft unterstützt Ihr unteranderem auch solche Projekte.
http://www.dimb.de/mitglieder/mitglied-werden

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (22. September 2014)

4. Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg am Sonntag den 28.09.2014 ab 10:30 Uhr

*Treffpunkt:* Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder ähnliches.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken (ob es wieder eine Versorgung gibt wird noch geklärt)
8. noch mehr gute Laune

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.


----------



## BigTobi (25. September 2014)

http://www.fnp.de/lokales/hochtaunu...eldberg-Flowtrail-am-Windeck;art48711,1049533


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. September 2014)

Sonntag 11:00 Uhr gehts weiter!! Helfer gerne gesehen


----------



## rockscient01 (26. September 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## fastmike (27. September 2014)

Wieso wurde der trail in einem so flachen Stück angelegt?
Da steht man ja fast!


----------



## neikless (27. September 2014)

Es handelt sich ja da nur um einen Teil der geplanten Strecke (Teststrecke) und daher nur um einen Abschnitt,
ich denke das es gut funktionieren wird, etwas treten flüssig fahren und gut ! Ich finds gut und bin sobald ich Zeit finde 
dabei !


----------



## sipaq (28. September 2014)

fastmike schrieb:


> Wieso wurde der trail in einem so flachen Stück angelegt?
> Da steht man ja fast!


Der Trail ist eine Teststrecke. Er dient primär dazu den Verantwortlichen bei Naturpark, Forst und UNB vor Augen zu führen, dass wir a) bei einem Flowtrail keine Bikepark-Kopie in den Wald pflastern (2m Drops, Gaps, lange Northshore-Elemente, etc.) sondern naturverträglich unterwegs sind und das es b) signifikanten Bedarf für einen Flowtrail in der Hochtaunus-Region gibt.

Wir hoffen bald in die Verhandlungen für einen deutlich längeren Trail vom Feldberg bis zur Hohemark eintreten zu können, der dann natürlich auch steilere Abschnitte enthalten wird.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. September 2014)

So isses  
Und auf die steileren Abschnitte freuen wir uns dann auch selbst besonders!  die werden wir auch noch bekommen (wenn wir so schön brav weitermachen)

Aber man sollte das Gesamtpaket und die Vielzahl an Bedürfnissen und Erwartungen sehen. Die sind seeehr breit gestreut...


----------



## a-rs (28. September 2014)

War heute mal oben und habe auch gleich eine Spende da gelassen. Echt klasse, was Ihr da auf die Beine stellt. 

ars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (28. September 2014)

War klasse!


----------



## IG-Taunus (28. September 2014)

*5. Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg am Samstag den 04.10.2014 ab 11:00 Uhr*

*Treffpunkt:* Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder ähnliches.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken
8. noch mehr gute Laune

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. September 2014)

Bild Zeitung darf nicht fehlen 

http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfurt/bald-mehr-legale-mountainbikestrecken-in-35872186.bild.html


----------



## Taunuswichtel (1. Oktober 2014)

Hier das Video vom Sonntag
Cheers sven


----------



## Schrock90 (1. Oktober 2014)

Meine sehr geehrten Damen und Herren,

Riesensache! Habe eben eine bescheidene Spende überwiesen.

Freue mich auf den Trail - hoffentlich bald bis zur Hohemark.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die Spende!
^^ und geiles Video!!! 

Hier noch ein paar Fotos von @Tante.Ju vom letzten Bautag:

Anhang anzeigen 325336 Anhang anzeigen 325337 Anhang anzeigen 325338 Anhang anzeigen 325339 Anhang anzeigen 325340 Anhang anzeigen 325341 Anhang anzeigen 325342 Anhang anzeigen 325343 Anhang anzeigen 325344 Anhang anzeigen 325345 Anhang anzeigen 325346 Anhang anzeigen 325347 Anhang anzeigen 325348 Anhang anzeigen 325349 Anhang anzeigen 325350 Anhang anzeigen 325351 Anhang anzeigen 325352

Das Magazin MTB Rider findet das auch cool: 
http://mtbrider.de/news/mountainbike-strecke-am-feldberg


Dann mal bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2 wheel drive (2. Oktober 2014)

Was freu ich mich drauf wenn das fertig ist


----------



## bobbycar (2. Oktober 2014)

Tolle Fotos!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Oktober 2014)

War wieder ein super Bautag! Danke an alle unermüdlichen Helfer 
Der Probetrail ist nahezu fertig. Bitte aber weiterhin noch nicht fahren, dass sollte respektiert werden!!
Wer Fotos gemacht gerne mal posten.

Es folgt nun Abnahme durch Forst, UNB und Naturpark. Danach sicher noch ein Bautag und ein Tag für die Beschilderung. Dann machen wir ne Eröffnungsparty


----------



## Deleted154936 (4. Oktober 2014)

Erster Anliegertest mit Anfeuerung. Von der Bauleitung explizit genehmigt!


----------



## Tim777 (5. Oktober 2014)

Habe leider noch nicht verstanden, wo das ganze genau ist. Würde gerne mal an einem Samstag mithelfen. Wer kann noch mal die Koordinaten posten?

Grüße Tim


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (5. Oktober 2014)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Habe leider noch nicht verstanden, wo das ganze genau ist. Würde gerne mal an einem Samstag mithelfen. Wer kann noch mal die Koordinaten posten?
> 
> Grüße Tim




EDIT : siehe unten  ...   

verfolge das ganze bei fb. flowtrail feldberg ...!  nächster termin voraussichtlich wieder So ab 11.00h


----------



## neikless (5. Oktober 2014)

der link ist falsch !


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Oktober 2014)

An der Bushaltestelle Windeck gehts los!


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Oktober 2014)

edit: da war jemand schneller.


----------



## Tim777 (5. Oktober 2014)

Danke Euch.

Grüße aus dem Taunus

Tim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (5. Oktober 2014)

Wie ist eigentlich der Stand aktuell? Bin heute vorbeigefahren und das sah alles richtig fertig aus.


----------



## sipaq (5. Oktober 2014)

Ganz fertig sind wir noch nicht. An einigen Stellen müssen wir absehbar noch nacharbeiten und außerdem steht kommende Woche die Abnahme durch Forst und Naturpark an. Das kann auch nochmal zu Änderungen führen.

Sobald wir den Trail eröffnen wird das großflächig an allen verfügbaren Stellen veröffentlicht. Keine Angst, das wird kein Secret Spot


----------



## Deleted 218290 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hey ich hätte mal ne Frage: Wird der Trail auch in der Off-Season befahren werden dürfen oder beschränken sich die Öffnungszeiten wie z.B. in Stromberg auf die Sommermonate?
Habe leider verletzungsbedingt jetzt schon über 2 Monate Zwangspause und das wäre natürlich super, wenn ich trotzdem den Trail gleich antesten könnte wenn ich wieder fit bin.
Mit dem gebrochenen Fuß kann ich leider auch nicht beim bauen helfen, aber beide Daumen hoch für alle, die sich für den Trail einsetzen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Oktober 2014)

Was für ne Off-Season? 

Uns war es wichtig, dass man auch in den Wintermonaten fahren kann. Die Nutzungszeiten sind an die Dämmerungsbedingungen angepasst, also im Winter deutlich kürzer! Nightrides und Biken außerhalb dieser Zeiten in der Dämmerung sind ein no-go!

Einschränkung wird es in Form der bekannten Ampel bei Schnee, zu nassen Bedingungen und Sturm geben.


----------



## Deleted 218290 (7. Oktober 2014)

Okay vielen Dank für die Info. Gefällt mir


----------



## LeonNessler (8. Oktober 2014)

Wann wird denn vermutlich der nächste Bautag sein??

Gruß Leon


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich wollten wir diese Woche Abnahme mit den Behörden machen und haben uns Sonntag auf gewisse Arbeiten aufgrund möglicher Auflagen eingestellt. Die Abnahme klappt aber diese Woche nicht mehr.

Trotzdem wird Sonntag ab 11:00 wieder oben was geschafft, aber auf Sparflamme. Etwas aufräumen müssen wir noch, Grasnarben wegräumen, kleine Löcher mit Erde/Schotter füllen, ggf. Schilderpfosten eingraben.

Ich werde es aber nicht schaffen am Sonntag vorbei zu kommen. Es sind aber paar Gravity Pilots und DIMBs da, die Wissen was zu tun ist.


----------



## LeonNessler (8. Oktober 2014)

Ok diesen Sonntag?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Oktober 2014)

LeonNessler schrieb:


> Ok diesen Sonntag?


Ja, sorry. Diesen! Helfer sind natürlich wie immer gerne gesehen. Verpflegung gibts auch wieder (nach Chili diesmal nudeln)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeonNessler (8. Oktober 2014)

Ok gut dann werd ich mal vorbei schauen mit nem Freund und so viel helfen wie es geht


----------



## netsrac (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
durch puren Zufall finde ich Euren Thread und muss sagen: DAUMEN HOCH !!
Klasse Engagement und tolle Umsetzung.
Komme aus Niedersachsen und besuche ab und an Freunde am Taunus.
Ich freu mich schon riesig drauf, Euer Werk unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Gruß
netsrac


----------



## LesterMaul (9. Oktober 2014)

Tach,

ich bin mit meinem Bruder am Sonntag dabei. Dieser hat nen Transporter mit Anhängerkupplung.

Da ich allerdings Vormittags zum Brandsicherheitsdienst eingeteilt bin, sind wir erst so gegen 14:30 an der Windeck.

Hoffe das reicht dennoch.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## bobbycar (9. Oktober 2014)

Und, wie war die Abnahme?!? Muss der Table wieder weichen? Oderr war es den Herren UNB und Co. heute zu nass zum Begutachten?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Oktober 2014)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Und, wie war die Abnahme?!? Muss der Table wieder weichen? Oderr war es den Herren UNB und Co. heute zu nass zum Begutachten?


Bei der Abnahme sind ja einige Stellen bzw. Behörden eingebunden. Deshalb konnten wir leider diese Woche keinen gemeinsamen Termin finden, wir hoffen auf nächste Woche. Beschilderung müssen wir eh noch anbringen, vorher geht sowieso nichts.

Gestern waren wir aber am Runden Tisch zum Thema Wald am Feldberg, an dem Forst, Umweltverbände, Jagd etc. Beteiligt sind. Da durften wir uns schon mal positives Feedback zur Probestrecke anhören! Lage nah am Forstweg, der sehr geringe optische Eingriff und die Art der Elemente aus vor Ort vorhandenem Material wurden sehr gelobt! Das ging natürlich runter wie Öl 
Von daher denke ich, sind wir auf nem guten Weg, was die Abnahme betrifft.


----------



## bobbycar (10. Oktober 2014)

Ach, dann meinte ich den Runden Tisch.
Sehr schön, klingt gut, mögen auch die Meckerstimmen weiter aufrecht bleiben, von denen, die dann lieber zuschauen beim Bau und gerne tiefe Spuren ins noch nicht freigegebenen Stück reinfahren.
Schade, dass die MTB-Gemeinde so unterschiedlich ist, könnten sich noch mehr einbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Oktober 2014)

*6. Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg am Sonntag den 12.10.2014 ab 11:00 Uhr*

*Treffpunkt:* Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder ähnliches.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken, Verpflegung gibts aber auch wieder, diesmal Nudeln
8. noch mehr gute Laune

Wer für das Projekt spenden möchte wird das am kommenden Wochenende auch vor Ort können.
Derzeit ist die Finanzierung der Materialien zum Bau noch nicht gesichert.
Da der Trail später für jeden frei nutzbar ist sind wir natürlich auf Spenden und Unterstützer angewiesen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Oktober 2014)

Aktuell beschäftigen wir mit Hochdruck mit der grafischen Erstellung der Schilder. Die bringen wir dann kurzfristig noch an und stellen am Einstieg ein großes Hinweisschild auf.

Die Abnahme wird wohl Mitte nächster Woche stattfinden.

Wenn wir das haben, können wir die Eröffnung (Eröffnungsparty ) anpeilen. 

Dann fahren wir mal...! 

Und dann werden wir in die Gespräche um weitere (auch steilere) Abschnitte einsteigen


----------



## LesterMaul (15. Oktober 2014)

Tach,

1, 2 oder 3 Spitzkehren wären ziemlich cool.

Guuude,

Alex


----------



## TrailSau80 (15. Oktober 2014)

ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt wie der Trail ist wenn er fertig wird.... 
kanns kaum noch erwarten...


----------



## bobbycar (15. Oktober 2014)

Keine Spitzkehren, kein Vergleich mit DH-Geschichten: das Ding ist eine Teststrecke, die primär dazu dient, in der Öffentlichkeit Toleranz zu schaffen und einen ersten Schritt zu gehen,  rigurosen Behördenauflagen und Verboten entgegenzuwirken


----------



## Patrick86 (22. Oktober 2014)

Guter Beitrag bobbycar!!

Gibt es denn schon News bzgl. Beschilderung?
Ich nehme an mit der Terminfindung hadert es noch?!?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Oktober 2014)

Abnahme ist ohne große Beanstandungen durchgegangen :daumen : 

Jetzt gehts an die Beschilderung. Und wir planen eine kleine Eröffnungsfeier


----------



## bfri (23. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schön. Bin am letzten Sonntag bei meiner Tour das Stück auf der Wanderautobahn abgefahren. Sieht gut aus, soweit ich es von dort einsehen konnte. 
Ein paar andere konnten anscheinend die Schilder nicht lesen. 
Teilweise ist es im Wald doch recht seifig und matschig, so dass ein Befahren manchen Strecken momentan nicht sehr zugute kommt.


----------



## IG-Taunus (29. Oktober 2014)

Abnahme der Teststrecke Flowtrail Feldberg erfolgreich!

Am letzten Mittwoch hatten wir die Abnahme der Strecke mit Hessen-Forst, dem Naturpark Taunus und der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde. Ergebnis der Begehung die Strecke wurde ohne Beanstandungen abgenommen.
Wir müssen jetzt noch die Beschilderung und kleinere Ausbesserungsarbeiten an der Strecke durchführen dann sollten wir die Teststrecke in kürze eröffnen können.
Sicher ist die Stecke noch nicht perfekt aber das wird vermutlich auch keiner nach 6 Bautagen erwarten.
An dieser Stelle möchten wir uns bei allen bedanken die beim Bau der Teststrecke geholfen haben, dass war eine Top Leistung von Euch.
Besonders hat uns die positive Stimmung an den Bautagen gefallen, ich denke wir hatten trotz der anstrengenden Arbeit alle unseren Spaß.
So kann das bei allen weiteren Bautagen in Zukunft auch laufen und wir hoffen es werden noch viele folgen.
Einen Termin für die Eröffnung können wir leider noch nicht nennen denn auch beim Thema Beschilderung müssen wir uns mit allen Beteiligten abstimmen.
Soweit die letzten Neuigkeiten zum Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg.

Euer Flowtrail-Team
MS


----------



## slowbeat (30. Oktober 2014)

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für das Engagement!

Eine Frage beschäftigt mich, seit ich das erste Mal dran vorbeifuhr: Was sollen die vier eng gestellten Huckel am Anfang? Bremsschwellen?
Für den alten Trail neben der Autobahn, der nun leider auf voller Länge blockiert ist, war es gut, wenn man anfangs etwas Schwung mitnahm. Der neue Trail läuft anfangs anscheinend noch flacher, sind die Huckel dann nicht kontraproduktiv?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobbycar (30. Oktober 2014)

Nennt sich Pumptrackelement, sind Ergebnis einer freien Gestaltungsbeteiligteninterpretation  Alles ein Teil des gesamtkunstwerklichen Experiments


----------



## neikless (31. Oktober 2014)

Am Anfang dachte ich man könnte jeweils zwei als double nehmen ...


----------



## sipaq (31. Oktober 2014)

Kannst Du auch, wenn Du schnell genug und gut genug bist.


----------



## neikless (31. Oktober 2014)

zw dem zweiten und dritten sollte halt eine etwas größer Lücke sein aber ich finds das wird sich alles noch zeigen … es ist super was da entstanden ist !


----------



## slowbeat (1. November 2014)

Ich denk, auch wenn der Abstand größer wäre wären die Huckel etwas zu hoch.
Aber wie schon gesagt wurde: es wird sich sicher gut entwickeln


----------



## rocky-ritzel (4. November 2014)

MantaHai schrieb:


> Gibts noch mehr Bilder?




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/70892?page=1


----------



## fabu13 (4. November 2014)

Schönes Projekt! Ich fahre meist rund um den Feldberg, werde beobachten wie es weiter geht. Suche noch eine Gruppe von Downhillern, die nicht ganz so heftig fahren. Würde mich da gerne mehr ranwagen.


----------



## UTC01 (4. November 2014)

Vergangenes WE schon wieder dran vorbeigefahren, diesmal niemanden illegal fahren sehen. Auch wenn ich nun wirklich kein Profi bin und mich an meine eingeschlummerten Fähigkeiten erstmal wieder erinnern muss, meine "Bierflaschenhand" sagt deutlich "Halt mal, das kann ich auch!"


----------



## Rsocke (14. November 2014)

Servus

war gestern das erste mal mim MTB aufm Feldberg und habs trotz nebel und 2m sichtweite geschafft mir den Flowtrail
mal an zu schaun 

Sieht echt gut aus was ihr da gebaut habt 

Noch en bissel Rohzustand aber is ja auch erst die Teststrecke. Wie weit runter soll denn die gesamte strecke gehen und ab wann
ist die teststrecke freigegeben für die öffentlichkeit? (ja ich war brav und bin sie nicht gefahren )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailSau80 (14. November 2014)

Stimmt...ab wann ist denn die Freigabe


----------



## UTC01 (14. November 2014)

Ich zitiere mal die IG-Taunus von vor zwei Wochen:



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Einen Termin für die Eröffnung können wir leider noch nicht nennen denn auch beim Thema Beschilderung müssen wir uns mit allen Beteiligten abstimmen.



Wahrscheinlich würde hier mehr stehen, wenn es mehr/neue Infos gäbe - nur so ne abgefahrene Vermutung


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (18. November 2014)

UTC01 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal die IG-Taunus von vor zwei Wochen:
> 
> 
> 
> Wahrscheinlich würde hier mehr stehen, wenn es mehr/neue Infos gäbe - nur so ne abgefahrene Vermutung


So siehts aus ! Wird alles genannt wenns offen ist


----------



## TrailSau80 (19. November 2014)

OK...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Dezember 2014)

Morgen früh hab ich ein Treffen mit Naturpark, UNB und Forst zur weiteren Vorgehensweise.

Unser Plan sind ja 7 km Streckenlänge, der Testabschnitt beläuft sich auf 420m. Das wollen wir Stück für Stück realisieren (es gibt unterschiedliche Eigentümer etc, d. h. auch z. T. unterschiedliche Genehmigungsvorgänge).

Wir berichten, wie es wann weiter geht!


----------



## bobbycar (8. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (8. Dezember 2014)

Wann wird der Flowtrail offiziell freigeben??
Den Spuren nach zu urteilen hält sich ja leider kaum einer dran.


----------



## TrailSau80 (8. Dezember 2014)

ich hab jetzt auch schon gelesen das sich ein paar drauf wagen ohne freigabe...


----------



## wusel_ffm (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin

Wenn 7km die Endausbaustufe bei jetziger Planung ist wo ist denn dann das Ende so ca.. Die Hohemark ist ja 9km auf den Forstwegen weg.

Gruß

W.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Dezember 2014)

Heute morgen hatten wir einen Termin beim Naturpark, mit Hr Hartmann, Dr Selzer von der UNB und Hessenforst Hr Behler-Sander.

Insgesamt war das sehr positiv finde ich.
Nach dem Ausscheiden von Hr Schmidt (Federführender Mitarbeiter für das Projekt beim Naturpark) waren erstmal nochmal ein paar allgemeine Aspekte zu bestätigen.
Man fragte uns nach unserem Bestreben weiter zu machen und ob wir Kapazitäten hätten: klar haben wir das mit ja beantwortet. Wir wollen unbedingt! Naturpark und Co wollen das auch und halten weiter am dem Ziel fest, dass der Flowtrail von ganz oben (Feldberg) bis runter zur Hohemark gehen soll.

Dafür wird der Naturpark zu weiteren Gesprächen mit den jeweiligen Waldbesitzern einladen. 

Ziel sind weitere Flowtrail-Abschnitte im Frühjahr.


Bis dahin werden parallel noch ein paar Dinge zur Beschilderung (komplizierter als gedacht  ) und im Bezug das auf normalen Forstwegen zu durchfahrende Naturschutzgebiet geklärt. Aktuell ist dort Biken pauschal verboten. Diese Verordnung soll geändert / präzisiert werden.

Außerdem bekommen wir von Hessenforst wir einen weiteren Nutzungsvertrag für 1 Jahr.

Mit dem Probetrail ist man vom Landschaftsbild bzw dessen Forum und (Un-)Auffälligkeit extrem zufrieden!

Ziel: Im Frühjahr was weiteres handfestes!!
So der Plan!


----------



## Korbinator (9. Dezember 2014)

Hervorragende Arbeit, vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz, und herzliche Glückwünsche zum gänzlich neuen Miteinander im Taunus!


----------



## Rsocke (9. Dezember 2014)

Super Sache! Weiter so


----------



## Taunide (9. Dezember 2014)

Herzlichen Dank, tolle Arbeit


----------



## bfri (9. Dezember 2014)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Plural-Grip (23. Januar 2015)

Große Klasse seitens der beteiligten Biker, wie Pilots, DIMB, hibike, etc. und auch seitens Naturpark, Forst, etc. - um nur einige zu nennen. Wenn am Ende 7km Flowtrail stehen, ist das schon Hall of Fame würdig, angesichts der Rahmenbedingungen. A propos Rahmenbedingungen:
http://www.wetterauer-zeitung.de/Ho...47156_costart,1_regid,3_puid,1_pageid,84.html
Bei allem Respekt vor dem Natur- und Artenschutz, zeigt dieses Beispiel einmal mehr, dass es hierzulande sehr viele Zünglein an der Waage gibt! Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die an diesem Flowtrail-Projekt Beteiligten besonnen und sachlich genug sind, das Projekt durchzuziehen. Denn wer will, bekommt es am Ende auch gestoppt. Die Frage ist nur: Wem wäre damit am Ende gedient? Schätze in Ilbenstadt gibt es keinen wirklichen Gewinner - nicht mal Fledermaus "Großes Mausohr"! (Und ich finde es trotzdem klasse, dass sich Menschen, wie Herr Strecker ehrenamtlich um Natur- und Artenschutz verdient machen.)


----------



## slowbeat (22. März 2015)

Es gab neulich einen Artikel in einer lokalen Zeitung (Usingen?) über einen geplanten Bikepark, der am Feldberg dieses Jahr entstehen soll.
Ist damit der Flowtrail gemeint oder gibt es weiterführende Planungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (22. März 2015)

Verschiedene. Flowtrail ist Richtung Oberursel, DH ist Richtung Schmitten.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. März 2015)

Gestern war ein sehr guter Tag für unser Flowtrail Projekt.

Wir wollten mit den Verantwortlichen Stellen über die Verlängerung des Flowtrails sprechen. Unser Ziel ist ja eine Strecke (Rundkurs) vom gr. Feldberg bis runter nach Oberursel zur Hohemark.

Gemeinsam mit den Forstämtern Frankfurt, Oberursel, Hessenforst, der UNB und dem Naturpark haben Stefan, Marko und ich gestern einen Termin mit kurzem Meeting und ausgiebiger Waldbegehung wahrgenommen.

Nach einer kurzen Einführung und Erläuterung durch Hr Hartmann vom Naturpark haben wir den Teilnehmern unsere Probestrecke vor Ort gezeigt und erläutert.
Man war davon grundsätzlich ziemlich angetan! Nach vielen Fragen kamen letztlich nur positive Rückmeldungen aus dem Teilnehmerkreis. Auch seitens der UNB wurde die unauffällige und gut in die Natur integrierte Bauweise gelobt!





Nach einer kurzen Fahrt mit dem Auto folgte die Begehung der geplanten weiteren Abschnitte. Wir liefen gemeinsam den geplanten Streckenverlauf ab, ohne auf eine genau Detailplanung der Strecke einzugehen, das soll erst erfolgen, wenn ein grundsätzliches JA vorlieget.

Der Hang hat auf jeden Fall Potential:









Die Stimmung war allgemein sehr sehr gut und sehr wohlwollend! Es gab zahlreiche Fragen aber auch immer wieder Scherze und ein paar Lacher. Top!

Die Lage wurde erstmal als sehr gut und machbar angesehen. Der Sinn eines Flowtrails war allen denke ich soweit klar.

Wir machen uns nun also an die konkrete Planung der weiteren Abschnitte. Weitere Infos folgen!

Euer Flowtrail-Feldberg Team 

Sebastian


----------



## Spletti (27. März 2015)




----------



## Rampe (27. März 2015)

Top, Dank an Stefan, Marko und Sebastian für euer Engagement.
Freu mich schon aufs Steine schleppen.


----------



## linkeklebe (27. März 2015)

Find ich klasse! Vielen Dank für euren Einsatz. Helfe gerne!


----------



## BigTobi (28. März 2015)

Danke für den Einsatz.
Aber gibts schon Infos wann die Teststrecke endlich ofiziell befahren werden darf??


----------



## Asrael (28. März 2015)

Sobald die Schilder stehen, wir ein paar winterschäden beseitigt haben und kein Schnee mehr liegt
Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und sage 4 Wochen


----------



## IG-Taunus (12. April 2015)

*1. Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg 2015 am Samstag den 18.04 ab 12:00 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Bushaltestelle Windeck (L3024)

Für den nächsten Bautag stehen folgende Punkte an.
-Aufstellen Eingangsschild
-Ausbessern und befestigen der Strecke
-ein Anlieger muss instandgesetzt werden

Für kommendes Wochenende benötigen wir wie im letzten Jahr Transportmöglichkeiten für unser Material. Wenn Ihr uns hier unterstützen könntet wäre das wieder Super, bitte gebt uns aber Beschied nicht das am Ende zu viele vor Ort sind.
Eine Bitte noch wenn Ihr euer eigenes Werkzeug habt dann bitte mitbringen z.B. Schaufel, Spaten, Wiedehopf, Säge, Axt oder ähnliches.

Hier mal eine Checkliste für alle die nächstes Wochenende bauen wollen.
1. gute Laune
2. Handschuhe
3. robustes Schuhwerk
4. Werkzeug wenn möglich
5. Arbeitskleidung
6. was gegen Zecken, die Biester lauern halt überall
7. was zum Essen und Trinken
8. noch mehr gute Laune


----------



## Strampelino (17. April 2015)

Ich wollte nur mal sagen wie Klasse ich eure Action finde..........es ist einfach nur genial ,einfach der Hammer und weiter so. Bautag 2. 2015 bin ich schonmal 1000protzentig dabei,da werde ich mir extra Urlaub nehmen und noch paar Leute mitbringen. Echt Klasse die Action .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (18. April 2015)

So langsam läuft dat Teil


----------



## Strampelino (18. April 2015)

@Asrael ,

Was hat sich heute getan? Ist die Teilstrecke eröffnet? Nächsten Bautag bin ich beim rackern dabei und bring noch Leute mit......


----------



## UTC01 (27. April 2015)

Aloha,
ich bin gestern mal wieder dran vorbeigefahren und war aufgrund der ganzen herumliegenden Bäume und Äste etwas "erschrocken". Sah es nur von außerhalb so schlimm aus oder haben euch die Waldarbeiter da tatsächlich ziemlich viel kaputt gemacht?


----------



## Asrael (27. April 2015)

@UTC01 ich kann's dir gar nicht sagen. Ich war Samstag auf dem hibike testival und gestern hat uns das Gewitter überrascht und wir sind auf halber Strecke umgekehrt. 
Als wir vor einer Woche oben waren, war der Forst nur auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite beschäftigt. Die Schneisen die am trail gefräst wurden ließen aber Grund zur Hoffnung. 

Hat hier jemand mehr Infos? Ist gestern  mal jemand zufällig auf dem Trail gewesen?


----------



## Strampelino (27. April 2015)

Ich habe die Tage leider mehrfach festegestellt das der Trail als neuer Jogging Pfad , Wanderweg , Kinderspielplatz und Forstabfallsplatz genutzt wird , traurig aber wahr. Wanderer wollen jetzt natürlich genau im Trail rumtrampeln und Torben Hendrik muss sich da ausleben usw.


----------



## Asrael (27. April 2015)

Ja ist uns auch schon aufgefallen, aber ich denke das gibt sich wieder sobald da wirklich betrieb ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (27. April 2015)

Ich befürchte das sich das nicht legen wird, ich befürchte eher das mal so eine ignorante Person umgefahren wird und das Projekt dann leider scheitert .  Hoffe aber das es nicht so kommt.


----------



## loui-w (27. April 2015)

Wir sind gestern daran vorbei gefahren und auch erstmal erschrocken. Die zahlreichen Rückegassen, die den Trail kreuzen, wurden vom Forst wieder für Waldarbeiten genutzt. Das heißt an ca. 8-10 Stellen ist ein Harvester über die Strecke gerollt. Soweit wir das sehen konnte, wurden die Bauwerke aber verschont. Das zu sehen war aber sehr frustrierend, vor allem wenn man weiß wieviel Arbeit in die Teststrecke gesteckt wurde.


----------



## IG-Taunus (27. April 2015)

Forstarbeiten im Bereich vom Flowtrail Feldberg

Die Forstarbeiten im Bereich der Flowtrail Teststreck sind leider nicht zu ändern und bis letzten Freitag waren die Bauwerke auch nicht betroffen.
Lediglich die Rückegassen wurden befahren.
Da die errichteten Bauwerke alle außerhalb der Rückegassen liegen sollten sich die Schäden am Flowtrail in Grenzen halten.
Die Forstarbeiten im Bereich Windeck werden sich nach letzten Infos von Hessen Forst noch zwei bis drei Wochen hinziehen.
Das befahren der Teststreck sollte natürlich auch wegen der Forstarbeiten unterbleiben.
Das die eigentlich fertige Teststrecke nach den Arbeiten durch Hessen Forst wieder pflege benötigt ist aber leider nicht zu vermeiden.
Wir hoffen aber die Flowtrail Teststrecke nach den Forstarbeiten und der Beschilderung in den nächsten Wochen offiziell eröffnen zu können.

Euer Flowtrail Team


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (29. April 2015)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tage leider mehrfach festegestellt das der Trail als neuer Jogging Pfad , Wanderweg , Kinderspielplatz und Forstabfallsplatz genutzt wird , traurig aber wahr. Wanderer wollen jetzt natürlich genau im Trail rumtrampeln und Torben Hendrik muss sich da ausleben usw.


 
Schade - großer Feldberg ist halt auch ein Wanderer-Hot Spot. Das Problem hat man in Stromberg zum Glück nicht.
Zum Forst mag ich erst gar nichts sagen.


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Mai 2015)

Ich drück weiter die Daumen und sage, mit Jan Henrik und seiner dahinwatschelnden Mami kann man sicher reden und ihnen erklären, dass hier sportlich gefahren wird und man keine Zusammenstöße provozieren möchte. Schilder Solls ja auch geben...


----------



## Korbinator (7. Mai 2015)

Neulich traf ich kurz vor dem Einstieg in den Flowtrail eine Gruppe Mütter nebst Kids, die sich bei meiner Vorbeifahrt bergauf wunderten, was das für Hubbel am Wegesrand seien. Hab´s ihr erklärt, dass es sich um das Ergebnis zielorientierter, sachlicher Gespräche mit allen Beteiligten handelt, und die Biker selbst mit angepackt haben. Sie war völlig begeistert, da sie sich als Geocacher auch des Öfteren zu Unrecht als ungebetener Gast im Wald fühlt, und wohl oft schon von vermeintlichen Wanderern angemacht worden sei.


----------



## Dave 007 (3. Juni 2015)

wie ist denn momentan der Stand, ist der Trail geöffnet bzw. überhaupt fahrbar?


----------



## talybont (3. Juni 2015)

Bin am Sonntag mit dem Dackelschneider vom Fuchstanz raufgekommen - da war der Trail noch gesperrt (was aber manche nicht interessiert hat).


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (11. Juni 2015)

talybont schrieb:


> Bin am Sonntag mit dem Dackelschneider vom Fuchstanz raufgekommen - da war der Trail noch gesperrt (was aber manche nicht interessiert hat).


 
Ich habe auch ein paar angepflaumt, die da runter sind...


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Juni 2015)

so wie es in den 80er/90ern niemanden interessierte der ein rad hatte... so interessiert es heut auch wenige.
man muss als geächte Randgruppe sicherlich auch ein wenig aufpassen dass man nicht genau so wird wie die, die zuvor den finger erhoben haben. es liest auch nicht jeder der ein rad hat hier in diesem Forum mit. auch ist es so, dass geschriebenes erst mal tot ist... auch wenns auf einem wenige Monate alten schild steht. wenn da nun jmd. kommt und ein vermeintlich schönes stück trail entdeckt, nach dem er/sie auf stumpfer waldautobahn daher geradelt ist, dann wird sich dieser jemand nicht lang bitten lassen und das ganze wohl befahren.
meckern, pflaumen, schreien wird das ganze leider nie und nimmer verhindern...
es bliebe noch die Möglichkeit das ganze einzuzäunen...dann wären wir wieder bei waldpächtern oder gar besitzern, die zäune spannen um Wildschweine mit und ohne Fahrrad auszusperren, aus dem was sie ihr eigentum Eigentum nennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2 wheel drive (12. Juni 2015)

@kreisbremser 

So muss man das auf jeden Fall auch sehen!

Von allen Seiten betrachten das Ganze


----------



## xtccc (12. Juni 2015)

..und wann darf man das Ding nun fahren ?


----------



## Strampelino (12. Juni 2015)

Ich finde ab und zu muss der Trail einfach getestet werden


----------



## Asrael (12. Juni 2015)

Ohne Beschilderung gibt es noch keinen versicherungsschutz, daher darf er noch nicht befahren werden. Wenn den Trail nun trotzdem einer fährt und zu schaden kommt ist er selbst schuld, aber wir als Betreiber nicht. Man ist so oder so immer selbst schuld, es sei denn wir handeln grob fahrlässig und kommen unseren verkehrssicherungspflichten nicht nach, oder bauen absurden Murks. 
Ich wills mal etwas durch die Blume ausdrücken, wir hätten den Baumstamm auch wieder in die einfahrt legen können, haben wir aber nicht. Ich habe noch niemanden gesehen der den Trail befährt und ihr solltet auch niemanden mehr sehen


----------



## Strampelino (13. Juni 2015)

Besser hätte man es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## sipaq (15. Juni 2015)

Ganz schön "sehschwacher" Haufen hier


----------



## Korbinator (15. Juni 2015)

Ich höre überall unabhängig nur Lob für die Aktion, von Wanderern, Spazierengängern und selbts - uffbasse - einem Grafitti-Sprayer in der City. Alle finden die Entlastung der Hauptwege und Naturschutzgebiete sinnvoll, freuen sich dass der Nachwuchs legale Herausforderungen hat, und eine Schädigung des (Nutz-)Waldes nicht stattfindet. Gegenstimmen habe ich bisher noch von niemandem gehört. Ein älterer Herr (locally known as "Alder Babbsack") meinte lediglich, dass man bei der Nähe zum Hauptweg "kaum noch woannerster hiegugge däd, wenn se do rum hibbe". Der Spruch seiner Uschi war auch nicht schlecht:"Wenn aaner hieplackt isser wenischstens schnell fortgeschafft". Wenn man so drüber nachdenkt...

Wird jedenfalls tatsächlich Zeit, dass die Eröffnung stattfindet! Mit dem Lob können sich dann gerne auch die Waldbehörden schmücken, damit sie schön motiviert bleiben den Trail ausweiten zu lassen.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (16. Juni 2015)

Sau lustisch die zwo Aale, da fühlt mer sisch wie dahaam


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2015)

^^ ja, ihr habt recht. Es wird Zeit mal wieder auf's Gas zu treten. Was nicht heißt, dass wir untätig waren... nein, es ist und war noch einiges zu klären, bevor wir heute früh morgens, wieder eine Begehung mit den Behörden am Feldberg hatten. 

Bei dieser Begehung ging es um den Start des "zweiten Bauabschnittes"! Der zweite Bauabschnitt soll die Fortsetzung der Probestrecke (ab Windeck), bis hin zum Fuchstanz werden.
Dazu werden wir in Kürze den Antrag einreichen!  

Wir haben heute morgen unsere Detailplanung den Behörden anhand der Markierungen vor Ort und den angefertigten Plänen erläutert und entsprechend diskutiert.





Beim Probestück verging nicht viel Zeit zwischen Antrag und Baubeginn. Wenn das diesmal wieder so gut läuft, dann darf bald wieder gebuddelt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (8. Juli 2015)

Die beste Nachricht des Tages .


----------



## slowbeat (8. Juli 2015)

Die Pflöcke stecken ja schon ziemlich lange.
Aus der Anordnung kann man was interessantes machen oder auch nicht.
Der Probeabschnitt ist in der Form wenig reizvoll, da nicht "flowig" durchfahrbar.
Bevor drauflosgebuddelt wird: schaut doch mal, ob es nicht Leute in der Nähe mit ausreichend Planungserfahrung gibt, die unterstützen können. Ich schiele da auf die Stromberg-Crew.

Das ist keine negative Kritik. Ich möchte nur drauf hinweisen, dass es im Vorfeld schon Chancen gibt,das Angebot optimal zu plazieren.
Ein Flowtrail, der uninteressant ist, wird nicht genutzt und dann bleibt alles wie es ist - für alle.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2015)

Der Probeabschnitt ist doch noch gesperrt?!

Einige von uns, die aktiv mitgebaut haben, waren auch in Stromberg sehr fleißig dabei bzw sind es noch. Da gibt es gute Überschneidungen. Natürlich ist dann auch wieder jeder herzlich eingeladen aktiv mit anzupacken und seine Gesanken mit einfließen zu lassen. Das kann man jetzt schon machen und mit einsteigen.

Abschnitt 3 wird dann das eigentliche Schmankerl werden, da kommt dann der topografisch interessanteste Teil. Den bereiten wir auch gerade vor.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juli 2015)

Natürlich ist der gesperrt, nur Verrückte würden sich da rauftrauen! 

Wenn ich dort Leute fahren sehe, frag ich die auch nach deren Meinung, so möglich. Die fällt eher verhalten aus.
In Stromberg war ich auch schonmal, das Angebot dort ist völlig verschieden vom Probeabschnitt.
Ich denke nicht, dass man das vergleichen kann.

Da ich selbst keine Zeit beisteuern kann würde ich das Projekt gerne trotzdem unterstützen.
Gibt es eine passive Mitgliedschaft im Verein als Unterstützer?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juli 2015)

Ich denke man sollte die Messlatte an das Probestück nicht zu hoch anlegen, das Stück ist nunmal extrem flach. Mit mehr Gefälle kommt auch mehr Schwung. Und alles andere kann auch wachsen und man passt es noch etwas an...

Wir freuen uns auch über passive Unterstützer, hier kannst du dir was passendes raussuchen:

www.gravitypilots.de/downloads/formulare


----------



## Strampelino (9. Juli 2015)

Ich kann die Kritik nicht verstehen. Es ist doch nur ein Teilprobeabschnitt. Immer dieses man es besser machen können und dies und das............sorry das geht mir auf den Sack ! Ich finde man sollte einfach nur froh sein ein kostenlosen flowtrail zu bekommen und man sollte auch nicht vergessen ,das es nur der Anfang ist.

Wollte nur nochmal betonen wie viel Respekt ich für die Leute habe die sowas auf die Beine gestellt haben
Leute die es besser gemacht hätten gibt es immer , nur haben die nie Zeit und machen irgendwie nix..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (9. Juli 2015)

Der Sepp hat recht. 
Angesichts des geringen Gefälles (IIRC max. 40hm) und der Kürze des Probeabschnittes (ca. 500m) ist der Spaßfaktor natürlich nicht riesig. Das wird mit dem Stück bis zum Fuchstanz dann schon mal deutlich besser werden, weil da das Gefälle höher ist. Und beim Stück runter zur Hohemark befinden wir uns dann nochmal auf einem ganz anderen Level.

Bitte auch immer berücksichtigen, warum und wozu das Probestück gebaut wurde.
Nicht primär um Spaß zu machen (das war eher sekundär), sondern um dem Forst und der UNB zu zeigen, dass auch in flachem und feuchten Gelände das Flowtrailkonkzept funktioniert.


----------



## slowbeat (9. Juli 2015)

Ich denke, mein Anliegen ist falsch rübergekommen, das Engagement der Erbauer wollte ich nicht kritisieren.
Ich wollte nur anregen, so zu planen, dass am Ende für alle das Beste rauskommt.

Die meisten von mir Befragten meinten, der Trail wär nicht flüssig fahrbar. Der Wildhog in Stromberg ist nun auch nicht wirklich mit Gefälle gesegnet, dafür aber weiter gesteckt. Der "Probetrail" ist halt etwas eng an einer Linie entlang gezogen und könnte sicher auch etwas mehr Gesamtbaubreite im Sinne von mehr Slalom am Hang entlang vertragen.

Entschuldigen möchte ich mich, falls ich jemandem auf den Schlips getreten bin. Das war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## dilleEX (11. August 2015)

Ihr habt vergessen im unteren Abschnitt das "Es wird gebaut Schild "zu entfernen.


----------



## UTC01 (11. August 2015)

Wenn hier noch nichts neues steht, gilt wohl noch immer:


Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Der Probeabschnitt ist doch noch gesperrt?!


----------



## dilleEX (11. August 2015)

Anscheinend sind alle fahren um das Wetter genießen 
Oder eröffnen die erst wenn man bis zur Hohen Mark fahren kann?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2015)

Wir diskutieren noch mit zwei großen Schwergewichten. Leider, es nervt tierisch und ich hätte das gerne echt langsam hinter mir. Ich bzw. wir wollen auch endlich bauen und fahren!

Thema 1 ist die Baumpflege / Baumschau. Da will man uns ordentlich was aufdrücken, was als immer wieder kehrender Unterhalt viel Geld kosten würde, wir sollen uns da um alle Baumpflegerischen Belange kümmern, was Fachfirmen erforderlich macht. Nur woher soll das Geld  kommen? Die Strecke selbst wird keine Einnahmen haben und funktioniert auch vom Konzept nur als frei nutzbare Anlage. Hier sind wir in der Diskussion mit Hessenforst.

Thema 2 kommt auf einmal von der UNB und war beim Probestück nie ein Thema gewesen. Nun möchte man von uns aber für die weiteren Abschnitte ein Artschutzrechtliches Gutachten haben. Das wären also 1x Kosten, die nur bei der Genehmigung aufschlagen. Wir haben diesbzgl. Angebote eingolt, die sich nur für den zweiten Bauabschnitt bis zum Fuchstanz (ca. 1,5 km Streckenlänge) alle um die 2.000€ bewegen. Rechnet man das mal auf die gesamte Strecke, die ja dann ab der Grenze des Naturschutzgebietes Altkönig bis runter zur Hohemark weitergehen soll hoch, wird es richtige saftig teuer! Wie gesagt, zu Beginn war davon keine Rede, da wir ja mit dem Streckenkonzept recht nahe an den Hauptwegen bleiben. 

Neben dem allgemeinen finanziellen Aspekt ist das m. E. auch eine Prinzipfrage - ich sehe nicht ein, warum ein ehrenamtliches, allgemeinnütziges Projekt so durch behördliche Auflagen geschröpft werden soll!! Geht gar nicht!!

Das zum aktuellen Sachstand! Wir kämpfen weiter.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. August 2015)

schade, ich drück die Daumen, damit die richtigen leute die richtigen Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## dilleEX (12. August 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Information. UNB und Forst haben interessante Ideen.
Zu den Punkten. 
1.) Wenn ich so durch den Taunus fahre besteht da doch die Grünpflege aus Mutter Natur wirft um und dann wird es meistens erst mal lange liegen gelassen falls überhaupt etwas passiert. 
Müssen die Erbauer der Downhillstrecke  auch Blümchen Pflanzen und Grünschnitt machen? 
Ihr seit doch wie ich es verstanden habe durch die Versicherung verpflichtet zu Säubern bzw. Im Winter zu sperren?Habt ihr mit dem DAV mal gesprochen wie dass bei Wanderwegen gehandhabt wird?

2.) Könnt ihr euch nicht mit DIM B oder anderen Flowtrail Bauern kurzschließen? 
Gegebenenfalls gibt es ein Gutachten. Bzw. Kehrt doch den Beweis um. Es gibt doch von einer Hochschule das Gutachten , dass MTB fahrende so viel Verschleiß wie zu Fuß gehende verursachen.
(wollte mal die Gender Schreibweise versuchen)


----------



## lazzer199 (12. August 2015)

Moin,
Am Wochenende wird weiter gebaut oder ist wie läuft das mit der zweiten Strecke? Bitte ein Feedback an mich dar ich gerne mithelfen  möchte.


----------



## sipaq (12. August 2015)

dilleEX schrieb:


> Müssen die Erbauer der Downhillstrecke  auch Blümchen Pflanzen und Grünschnitt machen?


Ja müssen Sie. Der Unterschied ist halt, dass die neue Downhillstrecke komplett neu abseits der bestehenden Wege angelegt wurde, während der Flowtrail ja ganz bewusst nur 5-10 Meter neben den bestehenden Wanderwegen verlaufen soll bzw. bereits verläuft.

Sicher nicht nur ich frage mich da, welche Artenvielfalt sich da jetzt urplötzlich auftun soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huluwu (12. August 2015)

wohl falscher Beitrag. Sorry


----------



## kreisbremser (12. August 2015)

falsche strang!


----------



## THEYO (14. August 2015)

dilleEX schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Information. UNB und Forst haben interessante Ideen.
> Zu den Punkten.
> 1.) Wenn ich so durch den Taunus fahre besteht da doch die Grünpflege aus Mutter Natur wirft um und dann wird es meistens erst mal lange liegen gelassen falls überhaupt etwas passiert.
> Müssen die Erbauer der Downhillstrecke  auch Blümchen Pflanzen und Grünschnitt machen?
> ...



Zu 1.: Ja, auch wir müssen eine Baumschau machen. Und auch wir haben ein artenschutzfachliches Gutachten machen lassen. Der Punkt, den die Behörden da machen ist, dass die Anlage eines Weges - ob 5 oder 500 meter von anderen Wegen entfernt - einen so genannten "Eingriff" darstellt. Am Artenschutzgutachten führt denke ich kein Weg vorbei - allein schon zur Absicherung des Projekts (siehe auch Bikepark Feuerberg in der Rhön - musste dicht gemacht werden, da kein Gutachten vorlag, dann hat ein Naturschutzverband ein Gutachten erstellen lassen und aus wars). Über die Baumschau kann man sicherlich diskutieren - kostet halt Zeit. Die Auflagen die es um den Feldberg gibt sind schon insgesamt eher streng und dadurch teuer (siehe auch http://woffm.de/was-kostet-der-bikepark-am-feldberg/), aber wir sind halt hier nicht irgendwo im Hinterland wo man solche Dinge per Handschlag beschließt, sondern mittem im Ballungsraum wo jeder zweite schon hektisch nach der Telefonnummer vom Anwalt sucht, wenn der Bäcker ihm mal aus versehen ein Brötchen zu viel berechnet. 

zu 2.: Wir (Wheels over Frankfurt) befinden uns im regelmäßigen Austausch mit den Flowtrail-Leuten um Sepp. Die Dinge im Taunus dauern einfach, da kann man tatsächlich nicht viel machen.

Bleibt nur: Am Ball bleiben, Lobbyarbeit machen, Weltherrschaft übernehmen 
keep it up!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. August 2015)

THEYO schrieb:


> Bleibt nur: Am Ball bleiben, Lobbyarbeit machen, Weltherrschaft übernehmen
> keep it up!



Das gefällt mir besonders   sehr gut!

Etwas offtopic, aber für einige hier ggf. doch von Interesse:
Wir haben nun seit langen, sehr zehrenden Bemühungen die Genehmigung für die Mountainbikestrecke in Wiesbaden am Schläferskopf in der Tasche.

Noch diese Woche wird es einen pressewirksamen Spatenstich geben, in Kürze gehen dort unsere Arbeiten los. Näheres findet ihr hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mountainbike-downhill-strecke-in-wiesbaden.470460/

Da kann man jetzt vom "Taunuserwachen" sprechen


----------



## nrgmac (25. August 2015)

Glückwunsch
und vielen Dank für Euren Einsatz.
Hoffentlich gehen die Genehmigungen auch über die derzeit angepeilten zwei Jahre Laufzeit hinaus. Nicht das man jetzt an offizieller Stelle die Schiene fährt: "Lass se erst mal für viel Geld und Zeit hinbauen und in zwei Jahren dürfen se für noch mehr Kohle rückbauen!"
Das würde dann zum bösen Taunus-Erwachen werden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. November 2015)

Während wir in Wiesbaden fleissig am bauen sind (Helfer sind auch dort gerne gesehen, vor allem welche mit Fahrzeug und Anhänger - daran mangelt es gerade etwas), haben wir uns beim Flowtrail Feldberg etwas schwer getan.

Zum einen machen wir das alle neben her und nicht hauptberuflich, da dauern auch manchmal Termine etwas länger... und zum anderen hatten wir noch zwei dicke Hürden zu überwinden.

*Thema Nr. 1 war das geforderte artenschutzrechtliche Gutachten* der unteren Naturschutzbehörde. Hier haben wir länger diskutiert und am Ende einsehen müssen, dass wir leider nicht ohne solche Gutachten auskommen. Das hat uns Zeit gekostet.
Warum wir da so diskutieren liegt auf der Hand: Diese Gutachten kosten richtig Geld! Nach mehreren Angeboten (auch das hat Zeit gekostet) konnten wir den Betrag noch etwas senken. Man muss sagen, dass uns die UNB aber dann schlussendlich mit dem geforderten Aufwand des Gutachtens entgegen gekommen ist (das hat den preis auch etwas gesenkt).

Schlussendlich kostet das aktuelle Gutachten bis zum Fuchstanz (BAuabschnitt 2) aber trotzdem noch ne Stange Geld. Bis runter zur Hohemark (das ist dann Bauabschnitt 3) brauchen wir noch mal eins, der Abschnitt ist ca. 3x mal so lang (und übrigens schön steil  ). Teuer für einen Verein!

*Thema Nr. 2 war die Baumpflege. *Da in den Veträgen bis dato in Hessen drin steht, dass wir Vereine uns um Baumschau und Baumpflege kümmern müssen, ist eine Strecke mit extremen Kosten verbunden. Bei kurzen DH Strecken geht das ggf. noch, mit Sponsoren lässt sich das ggf. machen (tut trotzdem weh und ist ein mega Aufwand). Nun soll der Flowtrail aber bis zur Hohemark gehen, das sind ca. 7 km länge. Unmöglich das zu stemmen!
Hier haben wir lange mit Hessenforst gesprochen.
In Wiesbaden verfolgt uns dieses Thema eigentlich auch schon seit ca. 5 Jahren...
Und für viele Strecken ist das Thema DAS Hindernis schlechthin.

*Was wir nun tun werden:*
Nun liegt ein neuer Vertrag bis zum Fuchstanz in der unterschriebenen Fassung vor. Hier geht nun endlich der Forst davon aus, dass das betreten, so wie es auch im Waldgesetz steht, auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt und nur besonders auffällige Bäume zu melden und zu entfernen sind. Das ist eine mega Erleichterung für uns!!! Und ich denke nicht nur für uns, sondern sicher auch für andere 
Dafür haben wir lange argumentiert.

Nun warten wir noch auf den Eingang des Gutachtens und werden dann den Antrag auf Genehmigung bis zum Fuchstanz einreichen.
Parallel dazu führen wir Anfang Dezember Gespräche mit Frankfurt und den Besitzern des Waldes im Verlauf bis zur Hohemark. Eine grobe Erstbegehung hat bereits vor einiger Zeit statgefunden, auch mit der UND und dem Naturpark sind wir den groben Verlauf abgegangen. Bis dato sprechen alle recht gelassen und positiv!

Ziel ist es dann die Strecke in einem durch bis zur Hohemark bauen zu können!

Jeder der diesbzgl. mitmachen will und uns unterstützen kann und will ist herzlich eingeladen. Bis dato gibt es für den wirklich interessanten Bereich ab dem NSG Altkönig bis zur Hohemark noch keine Detailplanung.

Ich würde das gerne in einzelne Abschnitte unterteilen, in denen dann einzelene Gruppen verantwortlich sind.

Wer dazu interesse hat gerne melden, noch können wir den Bauplan noch recht gut beeinflussen! Soll später keiner sagen, er hätte ja keine Möglichkeit gehabt. Das soll ne Strecke von Bikern für Biker sein, da ist niemand ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Farmerbob (1. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Vielen Dank für die Arbeit die Ihr euch damit macht und die Zeit die Ihr in das Projekt investiert!!
Interessant zu lesen mit welchen Schwierigkeiten so ein Projekt verbunden ist und freut mich sehr das es vorangeht.

Ich bin sehr gerne bei zukünftigen Bauterminen dabei, ich habe zwar keinerlei Trailbau-Erfahrung, mit den nötigen Instruktionen sollte das aber schon klappen .

Gibt es noch sonstige Möglichkeiten euch zu unterstützen, neben der Mithilfe beim Trailbau?

Gruß


----------



## dershifty (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi!

Cooles Projekt! Bin neu in Frankfurt, und helfe gerne beim weiteren Bau!

Gruß


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Dezember 2015)

Danke euch! Hilfe ist immer gut. Aktuell basteln wir an einer Homepage für den Trail und bereiten den Genehmigungsantrag vor. Ich werde berichten, wenn wir akut Unterstützung brauchen. Sich nach möglichen Sponsoren umhören ist immer gut!

Was derzeit so anfällt koordinieren wir in unserem Vereinsforum.

Leider warten wir immer noch auf das Gutachten, es soll wohl jetzt am WE eintreffen. Das ermöglicht uns dann den Antrag bis zum Fuchstanz einzureichen. Nutzungsvertrag für diesen Abschnitt liegt von Hessenforst wie gesagt vor.

Heute früh morgens hatte ich noch einen Termin mit dem Naturpark und dem Forst von Frankfurt und Oberursel. Die Herren stehen dem Projekt sehr wohlwollend gegenüber und sind sehr entspannt drauf. Was wir alle (erstmal) nicht ändern können ist, dass wir durch das Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig nur auf Wegen durchfahren können und der Flowtrail erst ab dessen Grenze wieder richtig losgehen kann und dann bis kurz vor die Klinik Hohemark führen soll. Das sind aber immer noch satte Höhenmeter in Gelände mit schönem Gefälle und schicken Bodengegebenheiten 

Auch für diesen Abschnitt müssen wir dann ein Gutachten beauftragen und den Antrag bei der UNB einreichen, außerdem brauchen wir einen Vertrag von den Eigentümern. Zustimmung in allgemeiner Form dazu gibt es.

Für den Abschnitt Altkönig bis zur Hohemark haben wir aktuell nur einen groben Korridor für die Gespräche mit den Behörden festgelegt, die Detailplanung (die auch nie auf den Meter genau sein kann, man braucht beim bauen auch immer etwas Spielraum) steht demnächst an. Da freuen wir uns über Leute, die viel bauen und ihre Erfahrung einbringen wollen und ggf ganze Abschnitte in Teams eigenverantwortlich übernehmen. Bei Interesse am besten PM. Am besten trifft man sich dann mal zu einer Begehung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Dezember 2015)

Bis wir am Feldberg wieder loslegen können gibt's hier schon mal ein paar Bilder zum Zwischenstand der Strecke in Wiesbaden, die wir gerade bauen (auch hier ist Unterstützung immer gerne gesehen, Samstag 10:00 Uhr wird wieder gebaut):

























(Fotos sind von Eve und Jörg)


----------



## lazzer199 (11. Dezember 2015)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Bis wir am Feldberg wieder loslegen können gibt's hier schon mal ein paar Bilder zum Zwischenstand der Strecke in Wiesbaden, die wir gerade bauen (auch hier ist Unterstützung immer gerne gesehen, Samstag 10:00 Uhr wird wieder gebaut):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lazzer199 (11. Dezember 2015)

Das sieht toll aus, ich helfe auch gerne. Wenns oben auf dem Feldberg weiter geht bitte hier bescheid geben! Cheers


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Januar 2016)

Artenschutzfachliche Gutachten

Nach langem warten ist heute das artenschutzfachliche Gutachten eingetroffen.
Somit können wir denn Bauantrag jetzt endlich einreichen.

Das der Bauantrag eigentlich bereits vor fast einem Jahr gestellt werden sollte steht dann allerdings wieder auf einem anderen Blatt.
Hoffen wir mal das die Genehmigung für den Bereich Windeck Fuchstanz schnell vonstattengeht und wir möglichst bald mit der Baufeldfreimachung beginnen können.
Das hängt natürlich auch wieder von den Wetterbedingungen ab, schauen wir mal was uns der Winter so bringt und welche Auflagen in der Genehmigung auf uns warten.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## dilleEX (12. Januar 2016)

Von wann ist denn das Gutachten? Nach meinen neusten Beobachtungen scheinen sich zwei Spezies auf dem Flowtrail auszubreiten. Zum einen wurde Nachwuchs von Lackschuhträgern , der sich nicht dreckig machen darf, während der Wanderung zur Futterstelle (Fuchstanz) gesichtet und Silberlocken (65+Jahre) benutzten ebenfalls den Flowtrail als Wanderstrecke (Schotter scheint langweilig zu sein).
Und das häuft sich die letzte Zeit öfters. 

Nicht dass es da noch Problem gibt.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Januar 2016)

haben die lackschuträger ihr mtb über die Pfützen gehoben, oder woran erkennt man die?
die wanderopas find ich gut. schließlich nutzen wir seit Jahrzehnten die Wanderwege. die trampeln den Boden wieder glatt, der bei Schlamm zerfurcht wird,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dilleEX (12. Januar 2016)

Die Lackschuhträger benutzen den Schotterweg. Der Nachwuchs rennt auf dem Flowtrail rum. Beides mal kamen Fahrradfahrer den Trail runter, aber die sind ja bremsbereit. Ich hab das nur vom Schotterweg aus gesehen. Kommt man sich halt leicht verarscht vor, wenn der Adressat nicht darf.


----------



## DaBot (14. Januar 2016)

Wie wird denn diesem Problem bei anderen Flow Trails begegnet? Man muss ja Leuten klar machen, dass das ein reiner Radweg ist und Fußgänger da nichts verloren haben. Ich habe irgendwie die Befürchtung, dass das Probleme geben wird...


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Januar 2016)

man könnte zum einen freundlich auf die Gefahren und Schilder hinweisen, oder wie auf den meisten Waldwegen damit leben, dass immer wieder mal jemand rüberspaziert. das ist sich auch ein Stück weit Lernprozess. wenn ich als Kind eine sprungschanzengesehen habe und keine Rad dabei hatte, dann bin ich da auch mal so hoch gerannt. es ist in erster Linie ein Wald mit Bäumen. wenn mir einer den Flow versaut, dann hab ich halt mal Pech gehabt.


----------



## Plural-Grip (14. Januar 2016)

DaBot schrieb:


> Wie wird denn diesem Problem bei anderen Flow Trails begegnet? ...


Es gibt andernorts keine Flowtrails, wo unmittelbar daneben so viele Wanderer unterwegs sind. Hier am FB sind die Restriktionen für die Erbauer groß, die Möglichkeiten klein. Dem Problem am Feldberg wird man mit sehr vielen Warnschildern begegnen müssen. Wenn Kinder auf dem Trail sind, ist es wohl das Beste deren Eltern freundlich, aber nachdrücklich auf die damit verbundenen Gefahren hinzuweisen. Irgendwann sind die Mio. Feldbergbesucher alle mal am Trail vorbeigekommen und wissen Bescheid.


----------



## DaBot (15. Januar 2016)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> wenn mir einer den Flow versaut, dann hab ich halt mal Pech gehabt.



Ich glaube es geht weniger darum, als dass ein Teil der Biker den Trail nutz nach dem Motto: Fahrradweg, also so schnell wie möglich, läuft ja keiner rum. Und dann wird es unweigerlich mal einen Ablegen oder ein Spaziergänger getroffen/überrascht/was auch immer.

Ich befürchte halt auch, dass viele Wanderer da uneinsichtig sein werden. Warum sollte grade da Einsicht gezeigt werden, wenn auch sonst jeder nur an sich denkt.

Aber ich hoffe natürlich das Beste...


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Januar 2016)

da haste sicher recht. aber das Stück sieht bisher so als wäre es gut einsehbar. rücksichtnahme bleibt halt wie bisher oberstes Gebot. kleine Kinder müssen eben auch besonders geschützt werden. wäre nicht schön wenn so ein kleiner Kacker von uns übern Haufen gefahren würde.


----------



## Asrael (15. Januar 2016)

Naja der Große Table ist halt alles andere als gut einsehbar. Das haben halt tables leider so ansich. 
Wenn da ein Kind in der Landung steht kann's durchaus brenzlig werden.


----------



## dilleEX (15. Januar 2016)

Nach dem Table waren die Rentner. Die waren wie versteinert mit offenem Mund. Schade das keine Zeit für ein Foto war.


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Januar 2016)

ja, verdammt. ich denk wenn das Ding läuft und die Schilder bekannt sind, dann werden die Eltern der Kinder da schon auch drauf achten. das nächste Ding ist, dass eben auch die jungen Kids mal mit dem Rad über einen Hubble rollen wollen. wir sind da schon auch in der Pflicht drauf zu achten, dass der Weg frei ist.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (20. Januar 2016)

Hi
Wo ist eigentlich der Einstieg. Ich war paar mal zu Fuß unterwegs aber nie den Einstieg gefunden....



MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Januar 2016)

Der Einstieg des bis dato vorhandenen (und noch nicht offizell offenen) Probestückes liegt an der Windeck, von dort aus geht's parallel zum Hauptweg in Richtung Fuchstanz.

Ich denke auch, nur wenn wir den trail bald mal eröffnen können und man auch ordentlich drauf fährt, wird sich das mit den Fußgängern einpendeln. Das wird dann schon werden, denke ich. Vor allem wenn wir Biker das den Spaziergängern vernünfig erklären und man sich dafür ggf. auch mal kurz Zeit für ein freundliches Gespräch nimmt. Da sind wir alle gefragt. 

Damit das in greifbare Nähe rückt tun wir natürlich was. Dazu folgendes Update:

Der Antrag auf Genehmigung bis zum Fuchstanz liegt nun bei der UNB vor. Gutachten etc. ist ja mittlerweile alles vorhanden.
Realistischer Weise kann man im Februar wetterbedingt dort nicht viel ausrichten, wir sind daher zufrieden, wenn wir Ende Feburar die Genehmigung haben und dann auch loslegen können. 

Parallel werden wir den Antrag (auch da brauchen wir ein Gutachten) bis runter zur Hohemark vorbereiten. Ich hoffe mal drauf, dass man da dann nahtlos weitermachen kann


----------



## dilleEX (21. Januar 2016)

Euren Erläuterungen entnehme ich, dass erst bis zur Hohen Mark gebaut wird bevor da irgendetwas mit Eröffnung passiert. Finde ich irgendwie Schade.


----------



## sipaq (21. Januar 2016)

Glaube ich nicht. Sobald der Trail vom Windeck bis zum Fuchstanz fertig ist wird der sicher eröffnet werden. Das ist ja auch schon lang genug, um ordentlich Spaß haben zu können.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (21. Januar 2016)

Und wo ist der DH treck Einstieg?


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Januar 2016)

sipaq schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht. Sobald der Trail vom Windeck bis zum Fuchstanz fertig ist wird der sicher eröffnet werden. Das ist ja auch schon lang genug, um ordentlich Spaß haben zu können.



Ja, Eröffnung ist schon vorher geplant!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Januar 2016)

Witzig
Bis jetzt gibt es noch gar keinen "flowtrail", außer einem 400 m kurzen Probestück, dass zum Veranschaulichen von Wegbreiten, Umwelteingriff und möglichen Elementen beispielhaft für Behörden und Umweltverbände angelegt wurde. Ohne das wäre eine Akzeptanz für legale Strecken und deren Genehmigung nicht bzw. nicht so ohne weiteres möglich gewesen.

Das Hintergrundwissen relativiert Deine Meinung vielleicht etwas, wenn ja, bist du auch herzlich eingeladen am anstehenden Projekt aktiv mitzugestalten und mitzuhelfen. Einfach melden und mit einbringen.


----------



## chisel (22. Januar 2016)

Einstieg ist in der Satelliteneinstellung von Google Maps schön zu sehen:

https://www.google.de/maps/place/50...8.4583665,31m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0



jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Und wo ist der DH treck Einstieg?
> 
> 
> MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (22. Januar 2016)

@chisel
Danke dir.


MfG Jaimewolf3060


----------



## robbi_n (4. Februar 2016)

fastmike schrieb:


> Was hat das denn mit Offenbach zu tun, du Horst. Wenn man halt zu viel unwissende Möchtegern Bauer da ran lässt, dann ist das halt so wie es jetzt ist. Nämlich total unflowig. Wenn es zum nächsten Abschnitt kommt, kann ich gerne mal zur Streckenführungsplanung kommen!




Zwingt dich ja keiner dort fahren zu müssen. Bau halt dein eigenen Trail.


Manchmal greife ich mir als komplett unbeteiligter wirklich an den Kopf aufgrund mangelnden respekts.

Robbi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2016)

*Wir suchen noch Helfer und Unterstützer für die Strecke in Wiesbaden!!*

Am kommenden Samstag 06.02.2016 wird wieder gebaut, um Punkt 10:00 Uhr geht's los!
Werkzeug ist in ausreichender Menge vorhanden, wir haben Getränke und Brötchen vor Ort. 
Was wir brauchen sind fleissige Helfer und sehr gerne auch Leute mit Hänger oder Transportmöglichkeit. 
Legale Strecken kann man nicht alle Tage bauen  das sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen 

WO? Einfach bei google.de/maps "Schläferskopf" eingeben. Oder noch mal hier schauen: http://www.schlaeferskopf-gold.de/aktionen/ und dann auf Karte klicken.
_Wichtig! Bildet bitte Fahrgemeinschaften und parkt nicht am Restaurant sondern an der Einfahrt zum Schläferskopf!_

Infos und Bilder: https://de-de.facebook.com/GravityPilots

Macht was für euren Sport!

Anhang anzeigen 451693 Anhang anzeigen 451694 Anhang anzeigen 451695 Anhang anzeigen 451696


----------



## robbi_n (5. Februar 2016)

Ich würde wirklich gerne mal helfen, Hänger und Zugfahrzeug auch vorhanden, aber Morgen ist mir leider nicht möglich da ich selber Baustelle zuhause habe und da ran muss.

Bitte wieder bescheid geben beim nächsten Einsatz.

Robbi


----------



## Strampelino (6. Februar 2016)

Du bist irgendwie resistent......ich bin raus.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Februar 2016)

So Leute, bitte lasst es mal gut sein mit dem gebashe hier in dem thread.

Während ihr euch hier zofft, haben wir schwer geschufftet und ordentlich was bewegt!!
War echt ein genialer Bautag am Samstag: Ca. 35 gut gelaunte Helfer und Helferinnen, die alle extrem Fleisch fleissig mit angepackt haben 
Ein genialer Tag 












Kommenden Samstag geht's weiter!


----------



## Velophil74 (8. Februar 2016)

Also ich finde toll, was ihr da macht.... Sobald es am Feldberg weitergeht, würde ich auch gerne unterstützen.


----------



## robbi_n (12. Februar 2016)

fastmike schrieb:


> OK, das ihr das runter gestuhle mögt war mir klar. Aber warum sollten schnellere Fahrer kein Spaß haben dürfen, wenn schon was offizielles entsteht!




OK, Deine Meinung in Ehren.

Zeig doch mal was du so baust. In der Tat würde mich das interessieren, ich würde das gerne mal fahren. Ich meine das ganz im Ernst. Wo fährst und baust du denn?

Wenn dir das was dort gebaut wird nicht gefällt ist das ja völlig in Ordnung. Aber es zwingt dich ja keiner dort fahren zu müssen. Wenn du aber dort dennoch fahren willst dann zeig denen wie es geht. Ist ja auch kein Problem. Ich bin es gefahren und fand es völlig in Ordnung. Ich erwarte aber für lau auch keine Traumtrails wie in Saalbach. Und ich finde es gut das dort was getan wird.

Das man das nicht jedem recht machen kann sollte auch dir einleuchten, aber der breiten Masse wirds taugen.

Auch bin ich sicher nicht der beste was Fahrtechnik angeht, sagen wir ich komm runter, und das schon was länger.

Spielt ja auch keine Rolle wer besser oder schlechter ist, der Spass am Biken sollte meiner Meinung nach zählen.

Und deine Kommentare qualifizieren dich nicht grade dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Februar 2016)

Mit den Eigentümern des Abschnittes bis zur Hohenark sind wir soweit übereingekommen, einen Nutzungsvertrag mit gleichem Wortlaut wie in den anderen Abschnitten abzuschließen (muss noch erfolgen). Das heißt die Eigentümer haben aber schon mal ihre Zustimmung zum Projekt gegeben 

Wir sollen nun eine detaillierte Streckenführung erarbeiten, die dann Genehmigungsgrundlage wird (gleiche Vorgehensweise wie in den anderen Abschnitten).
Das naturschutzfachliche Gutachten für diesen Abschnitt ist auch beauftragt.

Wir werden daher am 05.03. (Samstag), um 13:00 Uhr die Detailplanung vom Altkönig bis zur Hohemark angehen. Dafür wird die Strecke von oben nach unten komplett abgelaufen.
Treffpunkt ist 13:00 Uhr Windeck.

Während der Begehung wollen wir die genaue Streckenführung festlegen und in einer Karte einzeichnen, außerdem werden Art und Lage von Hindernissen festgelegt und eingezeichnet.

Wer mitkommen, helfen und sich einbringen will ist gerne eingeladen. Bitte hier Rückeldung, zur Planung.

Bei der Begehung hat jeder die Möglichkeit mal das Gelände kennen zu lernen. 

In der Vergangenheit haben wir solche Planungen im kleinen Kreis gemacht, da ist man sich schnell einig. In größeren Gruppen gibt es erfahrungsgemäß zig Meinungen. Trotzdem ist es uns wichtig, dass hier öffentlich zu kommunizieren, die Strecke soll für alle da sein! Und bei der Läääänge der Strecke wird auch für jeden was schönes dabei sein


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Februar 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Du bist irgendwie resistent......ich bin raus.



moin @Ikosa 
der post von strampelino müsste dann auch noch entfernt werden.


----------



## IG-Taunus (2. März 2016)

Für die Begehung am Samstag hat es ein paar kleine Änderungen gegeben.

Wir werden Lediglich die Strecke abstecken und einzeln Bauabschnitte festlegen.
Eine Detailplanung wird es nicht beim Termin geben.
Nach dem Termin werden wir Bauteams bilden die dann einzelne Bauabschnitte planen und umsetzen werden.
So wie bei der Teststrecke werden wir nicht weiter bauen.
Für jeden Bauabschnitt wird es 2-3 Bauleiter geben die für den jeweiligen Bauabschnitt die Verantwortung haben.
Insoweit ist der nächste Termin lediglich für Personen interessant die eine Bauleiterfunktion übernehmen wollen und ein Bauteam bilden können.
Die Vergabe der Bauabschnitte an einzelne Bauteams werden wir übernehmen.


Noch mal was zum Thema Eröffnung der Teststrecke:
Eine Eröffnung war bis Ende des letzten Jahres nicht möglich da noch nicht alle Genehmigungen vorlagen.
Als die letzten Genehmigungen vorlagen machte eine Eröffnung einfach keinen Sinn mehr.
Das weiteren sind es ja nur 400m Strecke und die Genehmigung für den nächsten Abschnitt bis zum Fuchstanz steht eigentlich kurz bevor. Denn sollten wir in kürze bauen können.
Danach macht dann auch eine Eröffnung wirklich Sinn.
Hoffen wir mal dass wir bis Ende April mit der Strecke am Fuchstanz sind auch wenn dann vielleicht noch nicht alles fertig ist.
Wir stehen auf jeden Fall in den Startlöchern für den weiteren Bau der Strecke.
Mit der entsprechenden Unterstützung von Euch und funktionierenden Bauteams sollte das machbar sein.
Jetzt liegt es nur noch an der Genehmigung der UNB, alles Weitere ist bereits geklärt.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## BigTobi (2. März 2016)

Dann drück ich mal die Daumen.
Bin dann gern zum buddeln am Start.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch mal Termine wo gebaut wird unter der Woche.
Würde mir persönlich zeitlich besser passen.


----------



## IG-Taunus (4. März 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wir werden daher am 05.03. (Samstag), um 13:00 Uhr die Detailplanung vom Altkönig bis zur Hohemark angehen. Dafür wird die Strecke von oben nach unten komplett abgelaufen.
> Treffpunkt ist 13:00 Uhr Windeck.




Der Termin für Morgen ist hiermit abgesagt, macht bei den Wetterbedingungen einfach keinen Sinn und die Strecke ist derzeit einfach zu schlecht zu erreichen.

Offiziell dürfen wir ja mit dem PKW noch nicht in dem Bereich in den Wald.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## IG-Taunus (21. März 2016)

Die Genehmigung für den nächsten Abschnitt zum Flowtrail Feldberg ist letzte Woche bei uns eingegangen.
Somit können wir in nächster Zeit mit dem Bau der Stecke zwischen Windeck und Fuchstanz fortfahren.
Derzeit stimmen wir Intern unser Vorgehen für den nächsten Bauabschnitt ab.
Des Weiteren laufen die Vorbereitungen für die Genehmigung weiterer Abschnitte nach dem Naturschutzgebiet Altkönig (Verträge mit Eigentümern, Gutachten, Einweisung der Planungs/Bauteams).
Weiter Infos zu beiden Punkten folgen in kürze.
Zur Einstimmung schon mal ein Bauplan zur Ansicht.





Euer Flowtrail-Feldberg Team


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. April 2016)

Wir haben heute mit dem spuren vom nächsten Streckenabschnitt ab der Teststrecke Richtung Fuchstanz begonnen.

Am nächsten Wochenende werden wir die Vorbereitungen für die öffentlichen Bautage abschließen und dann offiziell mit dem nächsten Abschnitt beginnen.
Für die nächsten Bauabschnitte haben wir Bauleiter und Bauteams gebildet.
Die Bauleiter (zwei bis drei pro Abschnitt) kennen den Bauplan und die jeweilige Umsetzung im entsprechenden Abschnitt.
Wer von euch Bock auf bauen hat kann sich entsprechend einzelnen Bauteams/Bauleitern anschließen und uns bei der Umsetzung unterstützen.
Alle Infos was und wie Ihr helfen könnt bekommt Ihr dann vom entsprechenden Bauleiter.
Arbeit wird es auf jeden Fall genügend geben und jeder ist herzlich willkommen.
Die öffentlichen Bautage werden dann wie bei der Teststrecke hier bekanntgegeben.

Hier noch der zweite Bauplan für den Abschnitt Teststrecke bis Fuchstanz.
Wir werden aber vorerst noch nicht alles im Bauplan vorhandene umsetzen um die Strecke schnellstmöglich eröffnen zu können. Zum anderen muss sich erst mal eine vernünftige Spur bilden mit der wir arbeiten können.
Die wichtigsten Bauwerke werden aber in der ersten Bauphase errichtet.

Weitere Infos folgen in kürze.
Euer Flowtrail-Feldberg Team


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. April 2016)

Wer an den letzten Sonntagen im Bereich des Fuchstanzes am Feldberg unterwegs war hat sicher schon mitbekommen, dass sich dort im Wald wieder (endlich!!) etwas tut!

Wie wir schon geschrieben haben, liegen ja nun alle Genehmigungen für den ca. 2,5 km langen Abschnitt in der Verlängerung der Probestrecke bis zum Fuchstanz vor und wir haben mit ein paar vorbereitenden Arbeiten (leichtes Spuren, frei schneiden und frei räumen) begonnen. Für das kommende Wochenende organisieren wir gerade Baumaterial (Holzpfosten, Eichenstämme und Schotter) damit wir am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr gemeinsam dort oben loslegen können!! Wir hoffen dass es bis dahin mit der Anlieferung klappt.
Allerdings werden wir uns erstmal vielen "Fleißarbeiten" widmen dürfen, wie z. B. Baumstümpfe ausgraben, Materialien fahren und schleppen, den Pfad noch mal intensiver Spuren usw. Aber trails wachsen ja nicht einfach so aus dem Boden  No dig no ride!

*Wir laden euch also hiermit zum ersten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein. 
Treffpunkt am Sonntag, ab 11 Uhr, am Ende der Probestrecke zwischen Hohemark und Fuchstanz!*

Werkzeug hat uns der Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen.  wer Schubkarren hat: Gerne mitbringen!

Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, in den jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Team vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht). Damit und mit den Materialdepots denken wir haben wir gute Voraussetzungen für einen guten, koordinierten Bautag.

Natürlich kann man nur schwer abschätzen wieviele Helfer kommen. Gebt uns doch hier eine kurze Rückmeldung und habt Verständnis dass sich vor Ort alles noch einspielen muss. Wird die Helfergruppe zuu groß wird es natürlich schwierig für uns zu koordinieren, bitte habt Verständins dafür, dass es nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Leuten sein können (was nicht heißen soll, dass wir uns nicht über rege Teilnahme freuen, im Gegenteil!! Das Projekt braucht dringend aktive Unterstützer!).
Es wird auf jeden Fall wieder einen Infostand geben, an dem man sich am besten trifft und über das Projekt informieren kann.

Parallel arbeiten wir ja noch an der Genehmigung für den Abschnitt bis zur Hohemark 

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Sebastian


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. April 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wer an den letzten Sonntagen im Bereich des Fuchstanzes am Feldberg unterwegs war hat sicher schon mitbekommen, dass sich dort im Wald wieder (endlich!!) etwas tut!
> 
> Wie wir schon geschrieben haben, liegen ja nun alle Genehmigungen für den ca. 2,5 km langen Abschnitt in der Verlängerung der Probestrecke bis zum Fuchstanz vor und wir haben mit ein paar vorbereitenden Arbeiten (leichtes Spuren, frei schneiden und frei räumen) begonnen. Für das kommende Wochenende organisieren wir gerade Baumaterial (Holzpfosten, Eichenstämme und Schotter) damit wir am Sonntag ab 11 Uhr gemeinsam dort oben loslegen können!! Wir hoffen dass es bis dahin mit der Anlieferung klappt.
> Allerdings werden wir uns erstmal vielen "Fleißarbeiten" widmen dürfen, wie z. B. Baumstümpfe ausgraben, Materialien fahren und schleppen, den Pfad noch mal intensiver Spuren usw. Aber trails wachsen ja nicht einfach so aus dem Boden  No dig no ride!
> ...





Natürlich kann man nur schwer abschätzen wie viele Helfer kommen.
Gebt uns bitte eine kurze Rückmeldung inwieweit Ihr am Sonntag mitmachen möchtet (Eintrag in die Doodle Umfrage).
http://doodle.com/poll/zsrxhnv4qwbr8qfd

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Sid211985 (17. April 2016)

Hi
gibt es einen kompletten übersichtsplan der gesamten Streckenführung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. April 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> gibt es einen kompletten übersichtsplan der gesamten Streckenführung?


Ja, den gibt es. Das posten wir mal die Tage!

Heute war der erste offizielle Bautag am Flowtrail Feldberg.





















Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht!!
Was wir gut gebrauchen können sind mehr Helfer, wir haben noch viel Arbeit vor uns 

Gebt euch doch nächsten Sonntag mal einen Ruck und packt mit an. Um 11:00 Uhr geht's unterhalb der Probestrecke weiter! Einfach mal vorbei schauen und mit anpacken


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. April 2016)

*Zweiter öffentlicher Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt Windeck bis Fuchstanz am Sonntag 24.04.2016 um 11:00 Uhr am Ende der Probestrecke (Windeck nähe Feldberg)*

Wer an den letzten Sonntagen im Bereich des Fuchstanzes am Feldberg unterwegs war hat sicher schon mitbekommen, dass sich in dem Bereich wieder etwas tut!
Wir laden euch also hiermit zum zweiten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein. 

Werkzeug hat unser Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort.
Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen.
Wer Schubkarren hat: Gerne mitbringen!
Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Neuen Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, an denen jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Bauteam´s vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht).
Damit und mit den Materialdepots sollten wir gute Voraussetzungen für einen guten, koordinierten Bautag haben.

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## IG-Taunus (27. April 2016)

Trotz schlechtem Wetter konnten wir auch am letzten Wochenende wieder weitere Fortschritte im neuen Streckenabschnitt machen.
An dieser Stelle ein großes Dankeschön allen die auch bei diesem Wetter zum bauen vor Ort waren.
Am kommenden Wochenende wird es keinen Öffentlichen Bautag geben, wir freuen uns auf die Eröffnung vom "Gravity Trail Schläferskopf" in Wiesbaden.
Hier haben die Vereinsmitglieder der Gravity Pilots großartige Arbeit geleistet welche nun mit der Eröffnung der öffentlichen Vereinsstrecke am kommenden Samstag, dem 30.04.2016 um 10:00 Uhr endet.

http://www.gravitypilots.de/eroeffn...ke-am-schlaeferskopf-am-30-04-2016-um-10-uhr/


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Mai 2016)

Hi Leute,

letzten Samstag hatten wir eine geniale Eröffnung der Strecke in Wiesbaden.  super Stimmung, viele Leute mit breitem Grinsen 













Schaut auch mal hier:
https://m.facebook.com/Gravity-Trail-Schläferskopf-Wiesbaden-powered-by-Tri-Cycles-973246209425774/

Und hier:
https://m.facebook.com/GravityPilots

Hessen3, FAZ, Frankfurter Rundschau usw haben auch berichtet...

http://hessenschau.de/tv-sendung/video-15270.html

Ich denke das war ein guter Tag für uns Gelände-Radsportler 
*
Die Strecke am Feldberg hat auch großes Potential!! Hier brauchen wir aber noch unbedingt Verstärkung beim Bauteam.

Sonntag, 11:00 Uhr bauen wir weiter!!
Jeder Helfer ist herzlich willkommen, es gibt genug zu tun.*


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. Mai 2016)

*


3. öffentlicher Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt Windeck bis Fuchstanz am Sonntag 08.05.2016 um 11:00 Uhr am Ende der Probestrecke (Windeck nähe Feldberg)*

Wer an den letzten Sonntagen im Bereich des Fuchstanzes am Feldberg unterwegs war hat sicher schon mitbekommen, dass sich in dem Bereich wieder etwas tut!
Wir laden euch also hiermit zum dritten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein.

Werkzeug hat unser Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen. Wer Schubkarren hat: Gerne mitbringen!
Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Neuen Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, an denen jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Bauteam´s vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht). Damit und mit den Materialdepots sollten wir gute Voraussetzungen für einen guten, koordinierten Bautag haben.

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Mai 2016)

Am letzten Wochenende konnten wir das Projekt Flowtrail Feldberg weiter vorantreiben.
Leider ist zurzeit die Unterstützung bei unseren öffentlichen Bautagen eher schwach, wir würden uns freuen wenn wir mehr Leute zum bauen hätten.
Die Herausforderung einen schönen und für alle frei nutzbaren Trail zu errichten ist so nicht bis zur Hohemark umsetzbar.
Auf dem noch nicht öffentlichen Bauabschnitt hatten wir heute schätzungsweise 100 Radfahrer die in unserem Bauabschnitt gefahren sind,
wenn nur jeder 10. uns unterstützt hätte könnten wir denn Trail auch schneller fertigstellen.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Radfahrern die auf dem Breiten Weg zwischen Windeck und Fuchstanz unterwegs waren.
Gebt euch doch mal einen Ruck und kommt zu einem Bautag. Schöner wie da oben kann doch kein Fitnessstudio sein.
Das der neue Bauabschnitt bereits stark genutzt wird ist am Trail unschwer zu erkennen, auch wenn höchstens 10% vom Trail bis jetzt hergestellt sind,
ganz zu schweigen von den größeren Sprüngen oder Bauwerken die noch gebaut werden können.
Derzeit konzentrieren wir uns ja auf die Herstellung eines brauchbaren Weges.

Euer Flowtrail Team




[/url
]

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2004426]
	
[/url]


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. Mai 2016)

4. öffentlicher Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt Windeck bis Fuchstanz am Samstag 14.05.2016 um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck (Bushaltestelle nähe Feldberg)

Wir laden euch  hiermit zum vierten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein.

Werkzeug hat unser Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen.
Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Neuen Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, an denen jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Bauteam´s vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht).

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Mai 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Hi
> gibt es einen kompletten übersichtsplan der gesamten Streckenführung?



So, hier jetzt endlich der versprochene Übersichtsplan. Hab es leider nicht vorher geschafft, sorry. 





Der (geplante/im Bau befindliche) Flowtrail teilt sich in verschiedene Abschnitte auf. Ab Windeck, ganz oben, beginnt es mit der s. g. "Probestrecke" (1. Bauabschnitt), die wir damals zur Überzeugung der Politiker, Behörde und Umweltverbände angelegt haben. 

Aktuell bauen wir in der Verlängerung dazu weiter. Bis runter zum Fuchstanz, ca. 2,5 km, genannt 2. Bauabschnitt. Dort gibt's schönen Nadelwald und schön gleichmäßiges Gefälle. 

Bald kommt dann noch Abschnitt 3, ab Altkönig bis runter zur Hohemark auf uns zu. 

Ggf. lässt sich danach noch über einen Zubringertrail von oben ab dem Feldberg reden und für die weitere Zunkunft über weitere legale trails. Das wird aber vom Erfolg, Anklang und Beteiligung abhängig gemacht. Erreichen können wir meiner Meinung nach in der aktuellen Situation sehr sehr viel!!!  

Hier noch mal eine kurze Anfahrtskarte zur Windeck von Königstein aus, für alle nicht so ortskundigen Helfer. Vom Parkplatz Windeck aus der Probestrecke in Richtung Fuchstanz folgen, in der Verlängerung der Probestrecke kommt man dann auf den aktuellen Abschnitt, an dem wir am bauen sind (einfach dem trail folgen). 





In dem Sinne freuen wir uns über Helfer am Samstag


----------



## Sid211985 (12. Mai 2016)

Vielen dank,

Wenn der genau so wird wie in Wiesbaden dann hut ab. Das wird weltklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (12. Mai 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Vielen dank,
> 
> Wenn der genau so wird wie in Wiesbaden dann hut ab. Das wird weltklasse



und? Wann kommst de zum bauen?


----------



## Sid211985 (12. Mai 2016)

Wenn euch Kindergeschrei nix ausmacht am Samstag


----------



## wartool (13. Mai 2016)

Sid211985 schrieb:


> Wenn euch Kindergeschrei nix ausmacht am Samstag



Dann sehen wir uns ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Mai 2016)

Dann bis morgen!
Motorsäge ist auch am Starrrrrt.


----------



## wartool (13. Mai 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Dann bis morgen!
> Motorsäge ist auch am Starrrrrt.



ok.. trotzdem Heiko aka "Die Säge" nicht im Lande ist? :-D


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Mai 2016)

Yes. Rainer bringt eine mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (14. Mai 2016)

Moschee, könntt ihr heut nen Pritschenbus gebrauchen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Mai 2016)

Ja, auf jeden fall!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Mai 2016)

Heute gibt's noch ein paar frische Pfosten:





Ganz schön teuer so eine Stecke! Schotter, Erde, Holz, Schilder, Genehmigungen, Gutachten, Werkzeug... In Summe wird die Strecke sicher über 10.000€ kosten (der Gravity Trail Wiesbaden hat uns 14.000€ gekostet).

Vielleicht motiviert das noch mal die Vereine durch Mitgliedschaften zu unterstützen, den überwiegenden Teil der Kosten finanzieren wir nämlich durch Mitgliedsbeiträge.


----------



## Sid211985 (14. Mai 2016)

Es hat sau viel Spaß gemacht!  Wenn man mal in fahrt kommt geht das ja ruck zuck 

Beim nächsten mal bringe ich ne Bluetooth Box mit zum Musik hören mit 
Jetzt bin ich alle, meine Mädels haben ab Königstein schon die Augen zu gemacht


----------



## wartool (14. Mai 2016)

@Sid211985
War toll,  dass du mit der Pritsche da warst..  Das hat sehr geholfen! 
War ein guter Tag..  Danke an alle!


----------



## Sid211985 (14. Mai 2016)

Kein Problem, wenn es bei mir Passt immer


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Mai 2016)

War ein hammer Bautag gestern, hat echt Laune gemacht. Es wurde echt ordentlich was bewegt! Neue Anlieger sind entstanden, paar fiese Schlammzonen haben wir ausgegraben und mit Schotter verfüllt, verdichtet und mit Erde abgedeckt... Da sollte man jetzt auch mehr Speed und Flow bekommen. An der Probestrecke ganz oben werden wir das auch demnächst noch tun, und auch dort ein paar Ecken optimieren.

















Den oberen Bereich hatten wir seitlich nur mit Ästen markiert, das hat sich schon schön eingefahren 





Danke allen Helfern! Danke Christian für die Bereitstellung der Pritsche, das war top! Und herzlich willkommen bei den Gravity Pilots


----------



## Sid211985 (15. Mai 2016)

Ja vielen Dank 

Hat echt viel spass gemacht, wenn bei jedem Bautag so viel geschafft wird ist die Strecke ja ruck zuck fertig


----------



## Paul_FfM (16. Mai 2016)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Vielleicht motiviert das noch mal die Vereine durch Mitgliedschaften zu unterstützen, den überwiegenden Teil der Kosten finanzieren wir nämlich durch Mitgliedsbeiträge.




Moin Sepp,
tolles Projekt, würde ich gern unterstützen. Welche Vereine sind denn dabei?
Grüße
P.


----------



## wartool (16. Mai 2016)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Moin Sepp,
> tolles Projekt, würde ich gern unterstützen. Welche Vereine sind denn dabei?
> Grüße
> P.



Das sind die Gravity Pilots


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Mai 2016)

Moin Paul, 

"Vereine" hatte ich vor allem deshalb geschrieben, weil es natürlich noch andere Streckenprojekte gibt, die durch Vereine gestemmt werden. Zum Beispiel Woffm mit der Downhillstrecke am Nordhang.
Oder eben wir beim Flowtrail. Freuen uns immer über Unterstützer (auf der Homepage unter "Mitmachen" gibt's das Beitrittsformular)!! Kannst ja auch bei uns mal auf Facebook schauen, wir haben ja auch noch andere Aktivitäten  

https://m.facebook.com/GravityPilots

https://m.facebook.com/Gravity-Trail-Schläferskopf-Wiesbaden-powered-by-Tri-Cycles-973246209425774/


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Mai 2016)

An diesem Wochenende wird nicht gebaut, erst wieder am darauf folgenden! Nähere Infos folgen noch zum Termin!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Mai 2016)

*Weiter geht's!!

An diesem Wochenende wird wieder gebaut! 



*

Wir treffen uns am *Sonntag 11:00 Uhr* an der Windeck und bauen am Ende der Probestrecke dort weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist da. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Freuen uns über Unterstützer!!


----------



## toledo2390 (26. Mai 2016)

Hallo,

gibts jemanden aus FFM der mit dem Auto fährt und noch einen Platz frei hat?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Mai 2016)

Der Bautag fällt heute wegen schlechtem Wetter leider aus!!


----------



## IG-Taunus (1. Juni 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg Sa 4.6. und Sa 11.6

An diesem Wochenende wird am Flowtrail Feldberg wieder gebaut!
Wir treffen uns an den beiden kommenden Samstagen jeweils um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden.
Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht.
Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wer ein Fahrzeug mit Hänger zum Transport von Schotter oder Steinen mitbringen kann das wäre super, Transportmöglichkeiten haben wir leider meistens zu wenige.
Wir möchten gerne vor dem nächsten Bautag zwischen 9:00 und 11:00 Uhr Eichenstämme fahren die wir für unsere Anlieger und Bauwerke benötigen.
Wenn Ihr uns hier unterstützen könnt bitte unbedingt melden.

Freuen uns über Unterstützer!!


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Juni 2016)

Am Samstag konnten wir den Flowtrail Feldberg wieder um weitere Elemente erweitern unteranderem wurde der erste größere Sprung errichtet.
Wir hatten wieder viel Spaß beim bauen und das Wetter war uns zum Glück auch wohlgesonnen.
Danke an dieser Stelle bei allen Beteiligten.
Eine Bitte an der Stelle, Sprünge die im Verlauf der Strecke errichtet werden dürfen nicht befahren werden. Die Bauwerke sind noch nicht fertiggestellt und abgenommen.

Am kommenden Samstag den 11.06 geht es weiter.

Das Thema Fahrzeug/Hänger für Transporte beschäftigt uns weiterhin.
Auch das Thema Motorsäge mit Schein für Arbeiten im Wald ist immer wieder ein Thema.

Wir würden uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite beim Bau freuen.

Euer Flowtrailteam


----------



## Marko S (10. Juni 2016)

Morgen ist wieder Bautag ab 11:00 Uhr.

Euer Flowtrailteam


----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juni 2016)

Der vergangene Bautag hat wieder ne Menge Spaß gemacht!
Zwei Anlieger wurden nochmals optimiert und ein neuer Sprung in Angriff genommen.
Es geht voran, aber überzeugt euch am besten selbst!
Nach wie vor sind die Sprünge nicht fertiggestellt und freigegeben, deshalb diese bitte noch nicht befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juni 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg So 19.6.

Am nächsten Wochenende wird am Flowtrail Feldberg wieder gebaut!
Wir treffen uns am kommenden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite!


----------



## 2 wheel drive (15. Juni 2016)

Su-per-geil was mittlerweile entstanden ist! Schön zu sehen, dass da richtig Schwung reinkommt!
Ich hab´s leider noch auf keinen Bautag geschafft... Ich muss jetzt wohl wirklich mal dem Verein beitreten, da bekommt man ja sonst echt ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn man die Bilder sieht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Juni 2016)

2 wheel drive schrieb:


> Su-per-geil was mittlerweile entstanden ist! Schön zu sehen, dass da richtig Schwung reinkommt!
> Ich hab´s leider noch auf keinen Bautag geschafft... Ich muss jetzt wohl wirklich mal dem Verein beitreten, da bekommt man ja sonst echt ein schlechtes Gewissen wenn man die Bilder sieht


Sehr gerne


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juni 2016)

Der Flowtrail wächst und wächst! Aber ca. 2,5 km traillänge von der Windeck bis zum Fuchstanz sind eine Menge Arbeit.

Heute haben wir dazu noch den Antrag an die UNB für den 3. Bauabschnitt, vom Altkönig bis zur Hohemark eingereicht. Das wird auch genial 
Da kommen dann noch mal ca. 2,5 km dazu, mit ganz anderer Trailcharakteristik! 





Was wir echt brauchen sind weitere Leute, die für Ihren Sport und die Möglichkeit ihn legal, auf selbst gebauten Wegen, ausüben zu können was bewegen wollen und ordentlich schuften können. 

Wir haben uns mittlerweile übrigens einen Vereinsanhänger für optimale Transportmöglichkeit von Schotter, Erde und Baumstämmen zugelegt. Von daher sind Leute mit Anhängerkupplung am Auto besonders gerne gesehen


----------



## BigTobi (23. Juni 2016)

Wie schauts den mal mit einem Bautag an einem Wochentag mal aus??
Die Wochenenden sind bei mir oft so verplant, das ich es bislang nur einmal zu einem Bautag geschafft habe.
Zur Not schwing ich auch alleine die Schaufen wenn ich weis was zu tun ist.


----------



## Marko S (23. Juni 2016)

BigTobi schrieb:


> Wie schauts den mal mit einem Bautag an einem Wochentag mal aus??
> Die Wochenenden sind bei mir oft so verplant, das ich es bislang nur einmal zu einem Bautag geschafft habe.
> Zur Not schwing ich auch alleine die Schaufen wenn ich weis was zu tun ist.



Hallo Tobi,

Allein bauen ist leider nicht erwünscht.
Einer unserer Bauleiter muss immer vor Ort sein.
Wenn du dich am Wochenende mit einem der Verantwortlichen abstimmen kannst wäre das aber vielleicht möglich.
Einen Öffentlichen Bautag am Wochentag wird es aber vermutlich nicht geben.
Hier ist der organisatorische Aufwand für uns zu groß.
Die einzelnen Bauleiter haben aber natürlich die Möglichkeit hier Hilfe in der Woche anzufragen.

Ich kann hier leider keine bessere Auskunft geben.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (23. Juni 2016)

Leider können wir am kommenden Wochenende keinen Öffentlichen Bautag anbieten.
Wir werden zwar auch an diesem Wochenende verschiedene Arbeiten an der Strecke durchführen haben aber keine Transportmöglichkeit am Start.
Sperrungen auf der Strecke sind somit auch am kommenden Wochenende zu beachten.

Euer Flowtrail Team


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. Juli 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg So 10.7.

Am nächsten Wochenende wird am Flowtrail Feldberg wieder gebaut!

Wir treffen uns am kommenden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite!


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Juli 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg So 17.7.

Am nächsten Wochenende wird wieder am Flowtrail Feldberg gebaut!

Wir treffen uns am kommenden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite!


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Juli 2016)

Ein weiterer spaßiger Bautag ist vorbei und wir haben uns mal wieder voll reingehängt.
Entstander ist, neben ein paar Ausbesserungen, ein kleiner Sprung als Variante (überrollbar).
Danke u.a. an Andreas für die Unterstützung beim Anhänger fahren!
Die Abstimmung des nächsten Bautags läuft und wird wie gewohnt hier gepostet.

Euer Flowtrailteam


----------



## IG-Taunus (19. Juli 2016)

Am nächsten Samstag 23.07 um 11:00 Uhr wird weiter am Flowtrail Feldberg gebaut!

Unterstützung ist herzlich willkommen.
Ab 10:00 Uhr sind bereits Ortskundige am Start.

Wir bauen an der unteren Hälfte des Flowtrails (aus Sicht vom Fuchstanz) weiter, einfach dem Trail folgen und mitwerkeln!
Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Nehmt euch jedenfalls bitte Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe zum Anpacken selbst mit.

Falls jemand mit einem Pkw inkl. Anhängerkupplung unterstützen kann, gerne anschreiben!
Würde uns sehr weiterhelfen!

Wir freuen uns auf einen tollen Bautag und ein paar neue Unterstützer.
Je mehr helfen, desto eher können wir den Flowtrail feierlich eröffnen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Juli 2016)

Bin jetzt auch wieder im Lande und freue mich auf einen schönen Bautag


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juli 2016)

Der letzte Samstag war ein sehr spaßiger und zuglich sehr effektiver Bautag!! Trotz relativ kleiner Gruppenstärke sind wir super voran gekommen  Das Wetter war uns auch noch hold, trotz Ankündigung gab's kein Gewitter und kein Regen - optimales Bauwetter!

Ein Anlieger wurde fertig gestellt!
Eine Matschstelle wurde hangseitig mit einer Einfassung überbaut und geschottert, da verliert man nun auch keinen Speed mehr 
Die alte querende Römerstraße wurde überschottert (Auflage zum Schutz)
Ein überrollbarer Kicker wurde gebaut (benötigt noch eine Erdabdeckung)

Alle waren danach echt gut platt aber auch sehr happy  

Anliegerzwischenstand:




Anlieger mit Erdabdeckung:




Überbau der Matschkuhle in direkter Linie. Seitlich eingefasst, dann geschottert, dann mit Erde abgedeckt:




Einfach mal nur trail:




Grundkonstruktion des Kickers:




Kicker aufgefüllt (das war ne Schlepperei!!):








Nächstes Wochenende geht's weiter. Zeiten posten wir in Kürze!!

Happy (flow-)trails!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juli 2016)

-


----------



## Maitre-B (25. Juli 2016)

Hey @Sepprheingauner, gibt es ausser der Fördermitgliedschaft eine Möglichkeit, euch eine kleine Spende zukommen zu lassen (Sack Sand oder so  gerne aber auch was finanzielles) um euer Engagement ein wenig zu belohnen?

Und kannst du anhand des Bildes in Post #265 mal ungefähr sagen, wie weit eure Arbeit fortgeschritten ist?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juli 2016)

Stand ist folgender:

In den letzten Wochen wurde auch am Beginn, der s. g. Probestrecke noch einiges ausgebessert und nasse Stellen trocken gelegt. Meiner Meuning nach müssen wir aber da auch noch etwas tun, bevor wir richtig ofiziell eröffnen können (was halt eben so mit der Menpower zu leisten ist... mehr und besser würde ja immer gehen, wenn mehr Leute helfen würden).

Wir haben uns dann in Richtung Fuchstanz weiter durch gearbeitet und erstmal alles rausgeräumt, gespurt und fahrbar gemacht. Hier gibts mal ne detailierte Übersicht. Die Karten sind ein Auszug aus der Baugenehmigung.

Oberer Teil des zweiten Bauabschnittes bis zum Querweg:




Unter Teil des zweiten Bauababschnittes bis zum Fuchstanz:




Wir sind am letzten Wochenende mit unseren Arbeiten in den unteren Teil nach dem Querweg gewechselt, wobei dort auch schon etwas gebaut wurde, vor allem im Bereich der Rinnen.

Wir haben aber bewusst nicht alles an Elementen aus dem Bauplan umgesetzt, sondern noch das für den Fahrspaß unmittelbar notwendige. Das hat zum einen was mit der o. g. Menpower zu tun, zum anderen möchten wir auch in der Zukunft noch Möglichkeiten für legales Bauen bieten, wenn das Team (hoffentlich) etwas größer wird und weitere Leute dazukommen (die sich dann ja auch irgendwie einbringen und verwirklichen wollen).

Soweit sind wir also nicht mehr vom Fuchstanz als Etappenziel entfernt... wenn wir durch sind erfolgt die Beschilderung und dann... Eröffnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juli 2016)

Hier noch mal zur Info:







*Kommenden Samstag, am 30.07., wird wieder weiter gebaut! Treffen uns um 10:00 Uhr an der Windeck.
*
Wer später kommt einfach dem Trail Richtung Fuchstanz folgen.

Gebrauchen können wir noch fleißige Helfer beim Bauen, aber auch Leute die das Bauteam mit Essen oder Getränken versorgen würden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juli 2016)

@Maitre-B 
Ach so, noch zum restlichen Teil deiner Frage:

Am liebsten ist uns wirklich eine Mitgliedschaft, die Kosten 40€ (ermäßigt) bzw. regulär 60€ pro Jahr. Das ist ne "Packung Kippen" pro Monat.
Mit dem Mitgliedsbeitrag können wir am besten und sichersten finanziell den Erhalt der Strecke planen. Zudem bekommen Mitglieder auch Infos zu Bautagen, Gespräche mit Behörden und Infos zu sonstigen Aufgaben im Verein und nicht selten werden dann auch aktive Helfer daraus, was mich und uns im Vorstand unterstützt und das Thema Strecke voran bringt.
Wir bauen übrigens nicht nur Strecken, sonder gehen auch ab und zu gemeinsam Rad fahren  In kürze wieder ins Chalet nach Portes du soleil, diverse Parks, Enduro im Elsass etc. 

Natürlich kann man auch einmalig etwas Spenden, da sagt auch keiner Nein zu 
Kontodaten finden sich in der Beitragsordnung... http://www.gravitypilots.de/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Beitragsordnung2011.pdf


----------



## Maitre-B (25. Juli 2016)

Danke für das Update, das zusätzlich noch sehr schnell kam.
Respekt und Dank für euren Einsatz.
Ich mache mir mal meine Gedanken ob ich euch einmalig was zukommen lasse oder Mitglied werde, wobei ich auf Rad fahren ja eh nicht so stehe


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. August 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder vom letzten Bautag:


Abstützung am Hang:




Unterkonstruktion Anlieger:




Mit Schotter abgedeckte Römerstraße:




Erde auf dem Schotter = dann sieht es wieder schön nach trail aus und trocknet schnell ab:




Testfahrt ob's passt:




*Hat Laune gemacht!!*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. August 2016)

*Auch am kommenden Wochenende wird wieder gebuddelt, geschafft, gebaut und geschleppt!*
*Weiter geht's am Samstag, dem 06.08.2016, ab 11:00 Uhr. *

*Die Arbeiten werden etwas oberhalb vom Fuchstanz stattfinden, im unteren Teil der Strecke. Einfach dem Verlauf des Trails folgen - bzw. man sieht uns auch sehr gut von der nahen Forststraße aus. *

*Über Helfer und Unterstützer würden wir uns sehr freuen!!*

*Werkzeug hat uns der Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. 

Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. August 2016)

Auch am zurück liegenden Wochenende war das Bauteam richtig fleißig und aktiv!! Dank super Menpower und toller Unterstützung sind wir wieder echt gut voran gekommen... solangsam machen wir uns Gedanken für eine Eröffnung des Abschnittes Windeck-Fuchstanz 

*Danke an alle HELFER!!!*

Hier wieder ein paar Bilder vom Bautag:

Quer zum Hang wurde abgegraben und gespurt:




Mit schöner Einfassung am Hang:




Im mittleren Teil bekam der Kicker noch eine Rampe, um ihn überrollen zu können (soll ja für verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade spaßig sein):




Dann mit Beplankung:




Am kommenden Wochenende geht's weiter. Termin posten wir noch


----------



## Strampelino (8. August 2016)

Klasse was ihr da leistet! Bin da heute mal vorbeigefahren und musste leider feststellen da der Trail zum walkingweg und Wanderweg mutiert ist. Bin mal gespannt wann da der erste umgefahren wird.

Nun wird ja auf der königsteiner Seite fast jeder Trail vom Forst gesperrt und der einzigste Trail , den ihr echt klasse gemacht hab, wird jetzt von Walker , Joggern , Wanderern und Kids in Anspruch genommen. Da ist leider bald nur noch Hauptweg heizen möglich. Ich habe solangsam keine Lust mehr Rücksicht nehmen . Gebremst wird nicht mehr........


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. August 2016)

Danke für das Lob!
Rücksicht nehmen sollte man immer, jeder weiß wie schnell wir Biker in eine Ecke gestellt werden. Und wo Kinder unterwegs sind sowieso!!
Wir sollten alle ganz ganz großes Interesse haben, dass es mal nicht irgendwann einen schlimmen Zusammenstoß oder Unfall gibt - und damit meine ich die breiten Forststraßen!! An die Konsequenzen will ich gar nicht denken.

Wir bereiten aktuell die Beschilderung und deren Bestellung vor. Wenn die Hinweisschilder angebracht sind und die Strecke eröffnet ist, sollte auch klarer sein, dass man dort zu Fuß nichts verloren hat.


----------



## Strampelino (8. August 2016)

Ist halt irgendwann nicht einfach wenn man immer der sein soll wo Rücksicht nehmen soll. Irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss .

Trails werden gesperrt und wo man fahren darf, bald nur noch ein Trail . Soll man dann noch auf jeden aufpassen.

Na ja, führt eh zu nichts.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uncle_ffm (8. August 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Ist halt irgendwann nicht einfach wenn man immer der sein soll wo Rücksicht nehmen soll. Irgendwann ist auch mal Schluss .
> 
> Trails werden gesperrt und wo man fahren darf, bald nur noch ein Trail . Soll man dann noch auf jeden aufpassen.
> 
> Na ja, führt eh zu nichts.......



Bis der Erste kommt, der keine Rücksicht auf dich nimmt... Aber dann ist das Geschrei auch wieder groß
Einfach mal locker machen... Aber ne, Hauptsache den eigenen Ego befriedigen... 

Was man so sieht ist die Strecke sehr gut gelungen, Respekt! 
Da freut man sich schon auf die Eröffnung

Werden eigentlich Spendenboxen aufgestellt, finde das in Stromberg, Bad Endbach und Co eigentlich recht praktisch.


Cheers


----------



## Strampelino (8. August 2016)

Auf mich muss keiner Rücksicht nehmen, da ich im Gegensatz zu den meisten spackos auf mich selber aufpassen kann.

Und was ich und wie ich es mache ist wohl auch nicht deine Sache .

Und eine Strecke und dafür ist der Rest dicht gemacht ist auch nicht so prall. Da ich da wohne und kein Wochenend Tourist bin ist das noch bitterer......


----------



## Korbinator (8. August 2016)

Denk dran, dass Du nie den Fightclub erwähnen sollst... Ein Unfall mit einem von Deiner Sorte pro Jahr, und wir dürfen bald nirgends mehr biken.

Zurück zum Thema: grandioses Engagement, muss ich mal wieder sagen! Freue mich auch sehr auf die offizielle Eröffnung. Macht Ihr die Beschilderung dann à la Whistler, oder mehr wie in Stromberg?


----------



## uncle_ffm (8. August 2016)

Vielleicht mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass die rücksichtslose Art und Weise einiger Zeitgenossen zumindest eine Teilschuld an den Sperrungen haben? Ohne Rücksicht auf alles und jeden durch die Wälder muss ja wohl net sein. 
Damit auch genug Offtopic!


----------



## chisel (8. August 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Auf mich muss keiner Rücksicht nehmen, da ich im Gegensatz zu den meisten spackos auf mich selber aufpassen kann.
> 
> Und was ich und wie ich es mache ist wohl auch nicht deine Sache .
> 
> Und eine Strecke und dafür ist der Rest dicht gemacht ist auch nicht so prall. Da ich da wohne und kein Wochenend Tourist bin ist das noch bitterer......


Du vergreift Dich im Ton. Deine Aussage hilft in der Diskussion auch keinem weiter. Jeder kommt mal in die Situation, dass er mal die Rücksicht von jemand anderem braucht. 
Wenn Du wirklich denkst, dass Du tun und lassen kannst, was Du willst, setzt Dich bitte nicht mehr auf ein Bike wenn andere Lebewesen in der Nähe sind


----------



## Strampelino (8. August 2016)

Führt eh zu nix..... Hast recht

Nur was ich mach geht dich null an. Und wie und wo ich fahr schonmal noch weniger. Und nur mal so ich mach immer was ich will....glaubst du ernsthaft urteilen zu dürfen...... Fahr dein bike und kümmere dich um deine Angelegenheiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jts-nemo (8. August 2016)

Jungs, genau für so jemanden gibt es die Ignorier-Funktion des Forums. Überlegt einmal 10 Sekunden, wie wahrscheinlich ihr so jemanden mit Geschriebenem in einem Forum zum Nach- oder gar Umdenken bringt. Richtig: Sehr, sehr sicher nicht, nutzt eure Kraft und Zeit für sinnvolleres. Also, einfach die Ignore-Liste bemühen und weiter friedlich den rücksichtsvollen Umgang miteinander genießen.

Tolle Arbeit am Flowtrail!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. August 2016)

Kommenden Sonntag wird wieder gebaut!!

11:00 Uhr geht's los! 

Wenn jemand mit einem Auto mit Anhängerkupplung unterstützen kann wäre das super!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2016)

*Neben allgemeinen Helfern benötigen wir jetzt am Sonntag unbedingt jemanden, der mit seinem Auto den kleinen Anhänger (der ist vor Ort) ziehen kann!

Gerne Rückmeldung, das wäre sehr wichtig für Sonntag. *


----------



## IG-Taunus (24. August 2016)

Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg So 28.8.

Am nächsten Wochenende wird wieder am Flowtrail Feldberg gebaut!

Wir treffen uns am kommenden Sonntag um 10:30 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!
Intern werden wir aber bereits früher vor Ort sein um die anstehenden Aufgaben zu besprechen und auch Testfahrten zu machen.

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite!


----------



## IG-Taunus (31. August 2016)

Trotz der recht warmen Bedingungen am letzten Wochenende konnten wir wieder einiges am Flowtrail Feldberg voranbringen.
Dieses mal haben wir im mittleren Abschnitt noch offene Arbeiten ausgeführt.
Entstanden ist ein weiterer Sprung und die Flowline wurde weiter ausgebaut.
So langsam kommen wir ans Ziel und der Flowtrail Feldberg seht kurz vor der offiziellen  Eröffnung.
Sicher könnten wir an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch einiges anpassen und bauen aber das lässt sich auch zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt realisieren.
Der Bauplan gibt auf jeden Fall noch weitere Möglichkeiten die wir zurzeit noch nicht umgesetzt haben.
Danke allen Beteiligten für die super Unterstützung und den spaßigen Bautag. 
Hier noch ein paar Bilder der letzten beiden Bautage.

Euer Flowtrail Team












http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2053612


----------



## Marko S (2. September 2016)

Auch am kommenden Sonntag wird an der Strecke weiter gebaut.
Also Vorsicht ⚠ beim befahren vom Flowtrail.
Einen öffentlichen Bautag gibt es aber nicht.
Wir werden uns noch mal die Schikane im mittleren Abschnitt anschauen und Änderungen vornehmen.
Auch auf anderen Steckenteilen kann es Arbeiten geben.

Euer Flowtrail Team


----------



## Strampelino (3. September 2016)

Bin den Flow Trail heute wieder gefahren.....richtig geil geworden. Nur den Sprung nach den drei Anliegern bekomme ich nicht gebacken, muss noch üben üben üben, bin bestimmt zu langsam für den Sprung . Soll aber keine Kritik sein, nicht das es falsch verstanden wird! Muss einfach noch mehr  an meiner nicht vorhanden Technik arbeiten.


----------



## CJMax (27. September 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Bin den Flow Trail heute wieder gefahren.....richtig geil geworden. Nur den Sprung nach den drei Anliegern bekomme ich nicht gebacken, muss noch üben üben üben, bin bestimmt zu langsam für den Sprung . Soll aber keine Kritik sein, nicht das es falsch verstanden wird! Muss einfach noch mehr  an meiner nicht vorhanden Technik arbeiten.



Haha ja an dem scheitere ich auch noch, so schief wie ich da aus der Kurve komme würde ich wohl im Gebüsch landen wenn ich ihn nehmen würde  Bin den Trail jetzt 4 oder 5x gefahren, großes Lob an die Erbauer! Brauche für die gesamte Strecke so ca. 5 Minuten und komme mir mit dieser Geschwindigkeit schon sehr männlich vor


----------



## Maitre-B (27. September 2016)

Bin am Freitag das erste mal gefahren (aka chicken-mäßig gerollt) und möchte hiermit *Danke *sagen für die Arbeit, die ihr hier geleistet habt.


----------



## jackson28 (3. Oktober 2016)

News zum Flowtrail! Eröffnungsfeier in greifbarer Nähe!

Trotz strömendem Regen und faszinierenden, mitreißenden "Bachläufen" waren wir am vergangenen Samstag unterwegs und haben einen Großteil der Beschilderung angebracht.
Der Flowtrail nimmt Stück für Stück seine offizielle Gestalt an.. und genau das wird am *Sa, 15.10. *gebührend gefeiert! Also schon mal fett im Kalender markieren!

Weitere Infos & Facebook Event folgen, stay tuned


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jackson28 (7. Oktober 2016)

Weitere Details zur Eröffnung:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1761952264042758/

Freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## bikebecker (9. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Ihr noch Holz zum bauen sucht......






Gruß bikebecker


----------



## Strampelino (9. Oktober 2016)

Was hat das mit dem flowtrail zutun?
Soll ja eine Anspielung sein aber vieleicht hab ich es auch falsch verstanden.....


----------



## lokalhorst (9. Oktober 2016)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Was hat das mit dem flowtrail zutun?
> Soll ja eine Anspielung sein aber vieleicht hab ich es auch falsch verstanden.....


Na das Holz der Absperrung kann man für den Bau des Flowtrails nutzen.


----------



## uwe50 (13. Oktober 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 535371

Weitere Details zur Eröffnung:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1761952264042758/

Freuen uns auf euch!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Oktober 2016)

So, die Eröffnung des oberen Flowtrail Abschnittes haben wir erfolgreich bewältigt 
Danke an dieser Stelle an alle, die da waren!!  
War ne schöne Eröffnung, in herbstlicher Nebelstimmung 
In einem Jahr zwei komplett von einander unabhängige Bikestrecken zu Eröffnen war ein hartes Stück Arbeit. Endlich ist es geschafft 

Vielen Dank noch mal an alle Helfer, die sich bei der Eröffnung mit engagiert, in den Infoständen gestanden, Gespräche geführt, Auf- und Abgebaut, Anhänger geladen und gefahren und die Strecke vorab frei gemacht haben!! V I E L E N   D A N K !!

Wir warten aktuell auf die Genehmigung des nächsten, großen Abschnittes, welcher vom Altkönig (ab Grenze NSG) bis zur Hohemark gehen soll. Dort wartet noch mal eine etwas andere, steilere Topographie aus uns 
Durch Forst und UNB wurde uns auch noch mal signalisiert, dass man auch über noch weitere legale Strecken reden kann. Der aktuell eröffnete Abschnitt ist also "unser Fuß in der Tür" für weitere legale Strecken.

Entsprechende Gespräche werden wir zur gegebener Zeit führen... Allerdings muss das auch von der Mehrzahl der Biker gewollt und unterstützt sein, und es muss mehr Leute geben, die dafür aktiv mithelfen würden. Das aktuelle Team kann sicher nicht noch weitere trails bauen und pflegen.



Sehr geiler Bericht von Hibike zur Eröffung des Flowtrails:

http://www.hibike.de/blog/hibike/flowtrail-feldberg-taunus.html


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Oktober 2016)

Und noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## Strampelino (24. Oktober 2016)

Vielen Dank für den Trail !!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (28. November 2016)

Irgendwelche Idioten haben vor kurzem das große Hinweisschild am Streckenbeginn des Flowtrails zerstört und scheinbar mit Bauschaum weitere Verwüstungen angerichtet. Leider gibt es auch umfassbar dumme Menschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (28. November 2016)

ist schwer zu glauben, dass da jemand absichtlich einen anschlag auf das werk unserer erbauer vorhatte. wer läuft/fährt denn schon mit buschaum durch diese gegend?


----------



## gersch84 (28. November 2016)

Es war ein ganzer Karton mit sechs Dosen Bauschaum. Das Zeug war im ganzen Bereich Windeck verteilt!


----------



## Strampelino (28. November 2016)

zum glück waren die nicht handwerklich begabt......................


----------



## 2 wheel drive (28. November 2016)

Oh Mann warum nur ....


----------



## kreisbremser (28. November 2016)

klingt wie halbwilde jugendliche, die zufällig das schild erwischt haben.


----------



## Farmerbob (28. November 2016)

unglaublich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moerk (28. November 2016)

sorry, war so dunkel...wir dachten, dass wär die neue E-Bike-Teststrecke


----------



## Velophil74 (28. November 2016)

Das ist echt armselig. Es hat allerdings wohl nicht nur den Flowtrail erwischt, sondern auch die Beschilderung einiger Wanderwege oder Lehrpfade in der Umgebung. Teilweise wurden die Zerstörungen auch mit einer Kettensäge durchgeführt. In der FAZ war ein kurzer Bericht dazu, muss ich noch mal raussuchen. So ganz ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das eine spontane Aktion "halbwilder Jugendlicher" war, wie Kreisbremser vermutet. Jedenfalls gäbe es für die einfachere Möglichkeiten, irgendwo zu randalieren, als mit einer Kettensäge und Bauschaum durch die Wälder zu ziehen.


----------



## Strampelino (28. November 2016)

vielleicht ist das die renaturierung der Wege ................


----------



## Velophil74 (29. November 2016)

Habe nochmal nachgelesen: in der FAZ vom Montag (Rhein-Main Teil) wird berichtet, es habe an mehreren Stellen entlang des Heilklima-Rundwegs zwischen Sandplacken und kleinem Feldberg Zerstörungen von Hinweisschildern gegeben, zudem wurden an einer Bushaltestelle Balken offenbar mit einer Motorsäge angesägt. Insgesamt mehrere Tausend Euro Schaden. Der Naturpark hat Anzeige erstattet und bittet alle Wanderer und Radfahrer um Hinweise.


----------



## Strampelino (5. Februar 2017)

ich wollte nur mal fragen ob ihr wisst, ob es dieses jahr mit dem trail bau weiter geht


----------



## chisel (5. Februar 2017)

Klar geht's weiter. Es gibt ja noch genug zu tun. No dig, no ride .


----------



## Strampelino (5. Februar 2017)

dann freue ich mich mal auf den ersten Bautag . ich wollte dieses jahr aktiv mit anpacken.


----------



## dershifty (5. Februar 2017)

Ich auch!  Sucht ihr Helfer hier über diesen Thread?


----------



## chisel (5. Februar 2017)

Muskelkraft wird immer gebraucht . Macht aber doppelt Spaß später durch "seinen" Anlieger zu heizen. Und man lernt auch immer Leute kennen, die einem beim Fahren noch gute Tipps geben können. Ist immer eine nette buntgemischte Truppe. Einfach wenn's das Wetter zulässt hier oder in Facebook reinschauen, dann wird was angekündigt werden.


----------



## Strampelino (25. Februar 2017)

ist schon was bekannt wann es wieder mit bauen losgeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunuswichtel (4. März 2017)

Ich werde morgen am 05.03. um 10:00 ab Windeck mit dem Anhänger den noch vorhandenen Schotter in die schlimmsten Schlammlöcher einbringen. Dazu brauche ich noch 3-4 Helfer. Wer Lust hat mit PM an mich. Bis jetzt sind wir leider erst zu zweit.


----------



## Strampelino (4. März 2017)

Ichhab leider Nachtdienst................


----------



## dershifty (4. März 2017)

Bin im Urlaub, Sonntag drauf (12.3.) wäre ich dabei.


----------



## BigTobi (5. März 2017)

Leider ewas kurzfristig. 
Vielleicht wäre ja mal zu überlegen sowas an einem Wochentag zu machen.


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. März 2017)

*Trailpflege Wochenende*

Raus aus dem Winterschlaf und auf zum Frühjahrsputz!

Am Samstag/Sonntag, 01. & 02. April rufen die IMBA (_International Mountain Bicycling Association_) und die DIMB zum Trailpflege Wochenende auf.

In Zusammenarbeit mit der DIMB IG-Taunus sollen der Flowtrail Feldberg und BikePark Feldberg wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden. Damit wir alle die Strecken bald wieder regalmäßig nutzen können ist eure Unterstützung gefragt. Jeder kann helfen – auch wenn es nur ein paar Stunden sind!

*Wie kann ich helfen?*
Einfach vorbei kommen und ggf. vorher bei der Facebook-Veranstaltung zusagen. Treffpunkte: 

Wer bei der Pflege vom Flowtrail Feldberg mitmachen will, meldet sich direkt vor Ort am Samstag um 10:00 Uhr beim Flowtrail-Eingang am Windeck.
Für die Mithilfe an der Dowhnhillstrecke meldet ihr euch am Samstag und/oder Sonntag zwischen 10:00 und 17:00 Uhr beim Container vom Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende.
*Welche Aufgaben fallen an?*
Jede helfende Hand ist herzlich willkommen, egal wie viel sie anpacken kann. Es geht auch darum einfach Aufgaben zu erledigen wie Müll einsammeln. Werkzeuge etc. stehen zur Verfügung.

Flowtrail: https://www.facebook.com/events/1876191549325674/
DH-Strecke: https://www.facebook.com/events/1760760924253201/

Die beiden verantwortlichen Vereine "Wheels over Frankfurt e.V." und "Gravity Pilots e.V." freuen sich über eure Hilfe!


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. März 2017)




----------



## Ferkelmann (23. März 2017)

Bin am Samstag zeitiger Nachmittag am DH für 3-4 Stunden dabei.
Könnte weitere  jemanden von Karben aus mitnehmen


----------



## kashimacoated (29. April 2017)

Habe am flowtrail mal wieder einige markierungen an nervigen wurzeln gesehen. Weiß jemand wann da wieder gebaut wird ?


----------



## chisel (29. April 2017)

Hallo kashimacoated,
in 30 Minuten ist wieder ein Bauteam im Einsatz. Unterstützung ist stets willkommen.
Für das nächste Wochenende steht der Bautag mangels ausreichender Helfer auf der Kippe. Wenn da wer helfen kann, wäre das super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Mai 2017)

Am Wochenende gibt's den nächsten Saisonopener!!! Sonntag 14.05.2017, ab 11:00 Uhr am Feldberg im Taunus. Zwischen Windeck und Fuchtstanz! Wir freuen uns über alle, die uns mal mit oder ohne Bike besuchen kommen 





Paar Impressionen aus 2016:


----------



## Strampelino (7. Mai 2018)

Mal ne Frage.  War es nicht mal geplant das der flowtrail runter bis zur hohemark geht.
Ist das noch aktuell?
Sollte doch mal ein 9kilometer länger trail werden, oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## dilleEX (7. Mai 2018)

Mtb im Taunus oder so. Da wird regelmäßig zum Bautag eingeladen


----------



## Strampelino (7. Mai 2018)

Für den Abschnitt ab dem fuchstanz runter zur hohemark? Davon hab ich noch nix mitbekommen.
Bis jetzt wurde immer nur aufgerufen für den Teil vom windeck zum fuchstanz.


----------



## karsten13 (7. Mai 2018)

https://de-de.facebook.com/Flowtrail-Feldberg-147716065406695/


----------



## Strampelino (7. Mai 2018)

Hab kein gesichtsbuch.aber trozdem,  danke.
Hab es gefunden........irgendwo am hader weg.
Werde ich morgen mal suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (8. Mai 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/flowtrail_feldberg/

Wenn du über die Bautage informiert werden möchtest, gibts auch eine Whatsapp-Gruppe dazu.
Bei Intresse PN


----------



## nikolauzi (8. Mai 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Hab kein gesichtsbuch.aber trozdem,  danke.
> Hab es gefunden........irgendwo am hader weg.
> Werde ich morgen mal suchen.


Habe ihn auch nur zufällig gefunden und war überrascht! Schade, daß man da nicht mitmachen kann ohne die Datenklauer

Der Nikolauzi


----------



## BigTobi (18. Mai 2018)

Bautag 2. Bauabschnitt Flowtrail Feldberg
Samstag, 19.05.2018, 10:00 Uhr!
Endspurt Leute…

Am kommenden Samstag wollen wir nochmal so richtig Gas geben. Es werden noch die letzten Feintunings gemacht wie Anlieger nachshapen, Kicker optimieren etc. Wer also jetzt Lust hat, noch weitere Verbesserungen vorzunehmen oder eigene Ideen einzubringen: Treffpunkt ist wie immer am Waldrand oberhalb der Klinik Hohemark (fürs Navi: Friedländer Straße 23, 61440 Oberursel. 

Wir freuen uns auf euch.

Bis dahin euch allen Happy Trails !


----------



## KoolAid (19. Mai 2018)

Gelöscht


----------



## jackson28 (6. Juni 2018)

Es gibt sehr erfreuliche News! 
Die Gravity Pilots laden alle Flowtrail Fans und Bikebegeisterte zur offiziellen Eröffnung der neuen Abschnitte des Flowtrails ein. Am Samstag, den 23.06.2018 um 11 Uhr findet unterhalb des Altkönigs die feierliche Freigabe durch die Behörden statt. 
Im Anschluss feiern wir gemeinsam an der Emminghaushütte (liegt auf dem Weg des neuen Abschnitts) mit Speis und Trank die Fertigstellung. Die Anfahrt zum Einstieg in den neuen Abschnitt wird ab Fuchstanz (ca. 10min) und ab der Hohemark (ca. 40min) ausgeschildert sein. 

Wir freuen uns auf Euch!!


----------



## tomtomba (2. Juli 2018)

Wir waren gesten zum ersten mal auf dem 2-ten Abschnitt.
RESPEKT, das ist wirklich gut geworden. Noch etwas flowiger als im ersten Abschnitt, weil teilweise etwas flacher. 
Die Drops sind auch eher was für alte Säcke die es nochmal wissen wollen...

Danke an die Verantwortlichen für dieses weiter High Light im Taunus..

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Sherwoodski (13. August 2018)

Moin.

Auch von meiner Seite fettes Lob, speziell für die oberen und unteren Bereich des zweiten Teils. Hier wird regelrecht "gesurft" in diesen kleinen Gräben. Hat wirklich was von Rollercoaster... Etwas ruppiger gehts dann in der Mitte zur Sache. Diese Sprungbatterien sind in der Tat etwas knackig. Hier hats am Sonntag jemand ganz ordentlich zerhauen. Finde die Landungen und folgenden Abschnitte etwas zu wild (Kicker direkt in eine Steilkurve, sehr aufgewühlte, unebene Landung). Könnte mir vorstellen, dass hier öfters was passiert... Vielleicht kann man das bei der nächsten Überarbeitung noch optimieren?!?

Ansonsten wie gesagt eine rasante Verbesserung zu Teil I, wirklich sehr gut!

VG


----------



## jackson28 (13. August 2018)

danke euch für die Anmerkungen. Das sind ordentliche Kicker, keine Frage. Letztlich gibt es aber auch immer eine zweite line, die man wählen kann (umfahrbar). 
Der Flowtrail ist natürlich immer auch ein work in progress, d.h. es werden weiterhin Verbesserungen, Änderungen und Ergänzungen einfließen. Eure Anmerkungen werden natürlich auch hierbei miteinfließen, denn schließlich sind das alles ERfahrungswerte, die zu einer Optimierung beitragen. Gerne könnt ihr euch hierbei auch aktiv bei den Bautagen einbringen! 
Insbesondere nach der heißen Sommerphase wird sicherlich einiges im Laufe des Herbstes anfallen, dann wenn die intensive Benutzung des trails mit neuentstandenen Pfützen etc. einhergeht, neue Teilabschnitte gebaut oder optimiert werden.. 

Ride on,
Cheers Janis


----------



## BigTobi (15. August 2018)

*Bautag am 19.08.2018*


Die Trockenheit der letzten Wochen hat unserem Flowtrail sehr zugesetzt. Am 19.8. um 10:00 bessern wir Schadstellen aus und bereiten Trail für die Regenzeit vor. Wir freuen uns über jeden Helfer.


----------



## BigTobi (30. September 2018)

*Bautag am 06.10.2018*

Unser Helfer Tobi hat Freitag einen halben Tag damit verbracht, mit einem LKW ordentlich Lehmerde Haufen in die Depots des Flowtrails zu verteilen. Mit dieser können wir die Wurzelfelder abdecken und Anlieger nachshapen, damit alles vor dem Winter wieder schön geschmeidig wird. Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Helfer. Treffen ist um 10 Uhr Am Waldrand bei der Klinik Hohemark.

Für alle Helfer die später kommen, wir werden im mittleren Teil des neuen Flowtrails tätig sein.
Dort sind wir dann ab ca 10.30Uhr zu finden,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigTobi (15. Oktober 2018)

*Bautag am 20.10.2018*

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Helfer. Treffen ist um 10 Uhr Am Waldrand bei der Klinik Hohemark.

Für alle Helfer die später kommen, wir werden im mittleren Teil des neuen Flowtrails tätig sein.
Dort sind wir dann ab ca 10.30Uhr zu finden.


----------



## BigTobi (15. Oktober 2018)

*Aus aktuellem Anlass :*


Bitte auf dem Flowtrail vorausschauend fahren. Es wurden in letzter Zeit immer mal wieder Gegenstände, (Steine, Äste etc. ) in die Fahrspur gelegt. Bitte kurz anhalten und frei räumen. Die nächsten Fahrer danken es dir.



Diesen Freitag, am 19.10. ist der untere Abschnitt zwischen Emminghaushütte und Hohemark wegen einer Jagd Veranstaltung gesperrt. Bitte diesen Bereich weiträumig umfahren. Samstag ist wieder offen.


----------



## dilleEX (15. Oktober 2018)

Manchmal stehen auch Leute mit Fahrrädern auf dem Trail. Am besten in 2-4er Gruppen.


----------



## BigTobi (22. Oktober 2018)

*Bautag am 28.10.2018*

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Helfer. *Treffen ist um 10 Uhr Windeck*.


----------



## BigTobi (26. Oktober 2018)

*Terminänderung
*
Der Bautag findet nun _*morgen am 27.10*_ statt.
Treffpunkt: Start des Flowtrails am Windeck. 10Uhr.

Wir hoffen das trotz der kurzfristigen Änderung ein paar Helfer kommen.


----------



## BigTobi (30. Oktober 2018)

*Bautag am 03.11.2018
*
Der Winter naht und der Flowtrail braucht etwas Pflege.
Wir treffen uns von daher am Samstag zur Trailpflege.

Treffpunkt: Start des Flowtrails am Windeck um 10Uhr
Wir werden im mittleren Bereich des Flowtrails tätig sein.


----------



## Imperia (14. November 2018)

Hi, bin neu in Frankfurt. Gibt es außer dem Flowtrail noch andere ähnliche, legale Trails am Feldberg oder in der Nähe?


----------



## jts-nemo (14. November 2018)

Ja, ganz oben auf dem Feldberg gibt es zwei Strecken vom WOFFM, eine einfachere Singletrail-artige, und eine eher Downhillige. Bei beiden steht am Start eine ernst gemeinte Holz-Startrampe, einfach die suchen oder nette Biker vor Ort fragen. Bei denen wird auch öfter geshuttelt, das kostet allerdings (logischerweise).


----------



## Imperia (15. November 2018)

jts-nemo schrieb:


> Ja, ganz oben auf dem Feldberg gibt es zwei Strecken vom WOFFM, eine einfachere Singletrail-artige, und eine eher Downhillige. Bei beiden steht am Start eine ernst gemeinte Holz-Startrampe, einfach die suchen oder nette Biker vor Ort fragen. Bei denen wird auch öfter geshuttelt, das kostet allerdings (logischerweise).



Danke, die beiden habe ich aber auch schon gefunden. Darf man die Trails vom Alten König? fahren? Ein Biker meinte es gäbe Bußgelder, ist das so? Auch wenn der Weg markiert ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (15. November 2018)

Imperia schrieb:


> Danke, die beiden habe ich aber auch schon gefunden. Darf man die Trails vom Alten König? fahren? Ein Biker meinte es gäbe Bußgelder, ist das so? Auch wenn der Weg markiert ist?


Altkönig ist offiziell nicht erlaubt....Ist Naturschutzgbiet


----------



## BigTobi (15. November 2018)

Wenn du einen regelmäßigen Biketreff suchst, wirst du hier fündig.

http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/termine.html

Einfach Samstags auftauchen und mitfahren.
Es werden immer traillastige Touren gefahren.


----------



## Imperia (16. November 2018)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Altkönig ist offiziell nicht erlaubt....Ist Naturschutzgbiet



Auch die markierten Wanderwege?




			
				BigTobi schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einen regelmäßigen Biketreff suchst, wirst du hier fündig.
> 
> http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/termine.html
> 
> ...



Cooles Angebot. Ich muss aber leider wenn ich in FFM bin am Wochenende meistens arbeiten. Wenn es sich einrichten lässt, komme ich sicher mal vorbei. Wie ist das Niveau so?


----------



## Lucafabian (20. November 2018)

Imperia schrieb:


> Auch die markierten Wanderwege?


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/naturschutzgebiete-was-macht-ihr.657480/
Da kannst bissi was lesen


----------



## Imperia (22. November 2018)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/naturschutzgebiete-was-macht-ihr.657480/
> Da kannst bissi was lesen



Ich will nicht lesen, ich will fahren  War jetzt 4 oder 5 mal am Feldberg und habe ein paar nette Sachen gefunden. Teilweise markiert, teilweise nicht ... Gestern bin ich auf zwei Jungs mit schwerem Gerät gestoßen, die mir auch sehr coole Trails gezeigt haben. Sehr nett, das erlebt man sonst eher selten, das einem Locals die "geheimen" Spots zeigen.


----------



## Lucafabian (28. November 2018)

Imperia schrieb:


> Ich will nicht lesen, ich will fahren  War jetzt 4 oder 5 mal am Feldberg und habe ein paar nette Sachen gefunden. Teilweise markiert, teilweise nicht ... Gestern bin ich auf zwei Jungs mit schwerem Gerät gestoßen, die mir auch sehr coole Trails gezeigt haben. Sehr nett, das erlebt man sonst eher selten, das einem Locals die "geheimen" Spots zeigen.


Hier bei uns sind alle freundlich und zeigen gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (28. November 2018)

zeigfreudig geradezu der Luca ;-P


----------



## Rampe (3. Januar 2019)

Am Samstag den 05.01.19 wird am Flowtrail wieder gebaut und ausgebessert. 
Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr oberhalb der Klinik Hohemark am Waldrand, oder kommt einfach vorbei, wir sind im neuen Abschnitt aktiv. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/1876191549325674/


----------



## Rampe (26. Februar 2019)

Am Sonntag ist wieder Bautag am neuen Abschnitt des Flowtrail, Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr oberhalb der Klinik Hohemark am Waldrand an der Friedländer Straße.
Wir wollen ein paar Anlieger fertig Bauen sowie Winterschäden beseitigen.

https://www.instagram.com/flowtrail_feldberg/
https://www.facebook.com/events/1876191549325674/


----------



## Rampe (3. März 2019)

Wir hatten heute einen erfolgreichen Bautag am Flowtrail, ein großer Anlieger wurde fertig und der Sprung davor angepasst.
Vielen Dank an alle Helfer.


----------



## Rampe (21. März 2019)

Am Sonntag ist wieder Bautag am neuen Abschnitt des Flowtrail, Treffpunkt ist wieder um 10 Uhr oberhalb der Klinik Hohemark am Waldrand an der Friedländer Straße.
Vor dem Table direkt unter der Emminghaushütte soll ein neuer Anlieger gebaut werden, außerdem sollen einige Anlieger ausgebessert und erhöht werden.


https://www.instagram.com/flowtrail_feldberg/
https://www.facebook.com/events/1876191549325674/


----------



## Rampe (28. März 2019)

Am letzten Bautag haben Sabine, Tobi,  Brandon, Johanna und Dominik einen neuen Anlieger und einen sehr schönen Sprung in den Flowtrail gezimmert. 
Fährt sich prima, vielen Dank dafür.


----------



## Rampe (15. April 2019)

Am  nächsten Samstag ist wieder Buddeln am Flowtrail angesagt.
Diesmal wollen wir am oberen Abschnitt einiges ausbessern und eine neue geschmeidige Linie durch die Rinne vorm Fuchstanz bauen.
Werkzeug ist vorhanden.  Nur Handschuhe und Snacks selber mitbringen.


----------



## Rampe (9. Mai 2019)

Am kommenden Sonntag wollen wir unsere Bauarbeiten vom letzten mal abschließen.
Treffpunkt ist ein paar Meter oberhalb vom Fuchstanz an der Rinne, da findet ihr uns ab 10 Uhr.
Wurzeln müssen abgedeckt werden und ein neuer Sprung bekommt eine Landung verpasst, je mehr Helfen kommen desto geschmeidiger wird die neue Linie.


----------



## Rampe (11. Mai 2019)

Kleines Update für Morgen: 
Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr am Windeck, gebaut wird aber wie angekündigt etwas oberhalb vom Fuchstanz, ca. ab 10:15 Uhr.


----------



## Rampe (13. Mai 2019)

Am Sonntag haben fleißige Hände den Flowtrail wieder ein bisschen aufgemotzt. In der Sektion vorm Fuchstanz gibt es jetzt einen neuen Sprung mit geschmeidiger Landung, die Auffahrten danach wurden saniert, ein paar Matschlöcher gestopft und Wurzeln abgedeckt.
Danke an alle Helfer und die super Orga von unserem Bauleiter Sven!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rampe (24. Mai 2019)

Diesen Samstag ist wieder bauen am Flowtrail angesagt, diesmal am unteren Teil oberhalb der Klinik Hohemark ab 10 Uhr.


----------



## Rampe (20. Juni 2019)

Am Samstag den 22.06 ist wieder Bautag am neuen Teil vom Flowtrail, Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr an der Hohemark.


----------



## Rampe (22. Juni 2019)

Heute sind am neuen Abschnitt vom Flowtrail ein paar neue Anlieger gebastelt worden, nächste Woche geht es gleich weiter!
Treffpunkt ist wieder am Waldrand bei der Klinik Hohemark, um 10 Uhr.








 um 10 Uhr.


----------



## Rampe (27. Juni 2019)

Noch mal zur Erinnerung: 

Am Sonntag den 30.06 ab 10 Uhr findet wieder ein Baueinsatz am Flowtrail Feldberg statt.
Treffpunkt ist an der Friedländer Straße, bei der Klinik Hohemark direkt am Waldrand.
Wir wollen einige Anlieger und eine Sprung fertigstellen sodass wir die neue Linie bald eröffnen können.
Ihr findet uns im zweiten Abschnitt, wer  später kommen will, und uns sucht, einfach runter fahren:









						Error
					






					www.trailforks.com


----------



## Rampe (2. Juli 2019)

Trotz ordentlicher Hitze haben wir mit Thomas, Dominik, Michael und Stefan am Sonntag 2 Anlieger und einen kleinen Kicker fertiggestellt, sowie Material für den nächsten Bautag besorgt.
Ein extra Danke an Michael für die kalten Getränke!


----------



## Rampe (15. August 2019)

Am Samstag ist ist wieder Bautag am Flowrail, Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr oberhalb der Klinik Hohemark an der Friedländer Strasse.
Wir wollen unter andererem  einen fetten Tabel im letzten Abschnitt fertigzimmern.


----------



## Rampe (18. September 2019)

Am Sonntag den 22.09 wird am Flowtrail wieder gebaut.

Wir wollen vor dem Herbst noch etwas Flow in den oberen Abschnitt bringen.
Werkzeug und Material sind vorhanden.
Mitzubringen wäre nur Lust am Bauen, gute Laune und Snacks, damit die Kraft nicht ausgeht.

Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr am Windeck.
Wir freuen uns über jede helfende Hand.


----------



## m00se (27. Oktober 2019)

Gestern hatte ich endlich Gelegenheit den Flowtrail zu besuchen, traumhaft! Rauf gings von Hohemark dank Beschilderung problemlos und runter war ein Heidenspaß! Ich konnte keine Beschädigungen entdecken und der Trail war trotz Laub herrlich zu fahren. Ich freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal und werde hoffentlich auch mal die Gelegenheit bekommen euch beim Bau und Instandhalten zur Hand zu gehen. 

Gruß Max


----------



## Rampe (3. Dezember 2019)

Am Sonntag den 08.12 wird am Flowtrail wieder gebaut. 
Wir wollen den Anfang von Abschnitt 2 überarbeiten, Wurzeln abdecken und Landungen für die Sprünge bauen.

Treffpunkt ist um 10 Uhr an der Friedländer Straße oberhalb der Klinik Hohemark, oder ihr fahrt einfach mit dem Bike vorbei und packt mit an.





__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com
				






			https://www.instagram.com/flowtrail_feldberg/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (11. März 2020)

⚠ Achtung ⚠

auf Grund der extrem schlechten Bodenbedinungen ist der Abschnitt ab dem Rettungspunkte 21
(der letzte Abschnitt vor der Klinik Hohemark) bis auf weiteres gesperrt.
Bitte nicht befahren!
Es steht so viel Wasser auf den Wegen das es derzeit keinen Sinn und keinen Spaß macht den Trail zu befahren.
Wir haben gestern bereits begonnen die Strecke in dem Bereich bezüglich der Wasserabläufe zu optimieren,
sind aber bis jetzt nur bis zum großen Table gekommen.
Hier gibt es noch einiges an Arbeit in dem Bereich.
Schauen wir mal wie sich die Bodenverhältnisse weiter entwickeln, sobald die Strecke ein vernünftiges befahren wieder zulässt
werden wir den Bereich wieder freigeben.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam.


----------



## Marko S (17. März 2020)

Hallo Radsportgemeinde,

Leider müssen wir euch mitteilen, dass unsere Strecken in Dirtville, der Gravity Trail Schläferskopf und der Flowtrail Feldberg bis auf Weiteres wegen der Corona Eindämmung gesperrt sind.
Das Ganze hat verschieden Hintergründe, zum einen rechtliche, zum anderen bezüglich der Corona Krise
und der hieraus resultierenden erschwerten Unfallversorgung bei Verletzungen (erhöhte Unfallgefahr / Risikosport) auf unseren Trails.
Bitte bedenkt das ein Sturz oder eine schwere Verletzung gegebenenfalls nicht so versorgt werden kann wie wir das alle bis jetzt gewohnt waren.
Derzeit bzw. zukünftig wird Intensiv-Medizin für andere Patienten benötigt, also einfach mal einen Gang runterschalten und entspannen.

Wir bitten um euer Verständnis.
Vielen Dank und bleibt gesund.

Euer Vorstand Gravity Pilots und das Bauteam Flowtrail Feldberg


----------



## KoolAid (8. Mai 2020)

Da es ja jetzt neue Lockerungen auch im Freizeitsport gibt, hoffe ich, dass der Trail bald wieder öffnet. ?


----------



## Marko S (8. Mai 2020)

Der Flowtrail ist ab Samstag 09.05.20 wieder geöffnet.? Bitte haltet die Abstands- und Kontakt Regeln während der Pausen und erst Recht während der Fahrt ein.?

Viel Spaß und eine unfallfreie Abfahrt

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## Paul_FfM (12. Mai 2020)

Bin heute seit Ewigkeiten das erste Mal wieder in der Gegend vom Flowtrail am Fuchstanz gewesen und erschrocken, der zweite Abschnitt (der am Fuchstanz rauskommt) ist ja kaum wiederzuerkennen. War das mit Euch vom Bau-Team abgestimmt?


----------



## Sid211985 (12. Mai 2020)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Bin heute seit Ewigkeiten das erste Mal wieder in der Gegend vom Flowtrail am Fuchstanz gewesen und erschrocken, der zweite Abschnitt (der am Fuchstanz rauskommt) ist ja kaum wiederzuerkennen. War das mit Euch vom Bau-Team abgestimmt?


Was meinst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (12. Mai 2020)

Viele gefällte Bäume und nach meinem Eindruck hat der Forst beim Abtransport keine Rücksicht auf den Trail genommen sondern ist mit schwerem Gerät quer drüber gefahren. Sah vom Weg aus ziemlich kaputt aus, bin aber den Trail nicht gefahren, mag mich also täuschen.

P.S. In der Ecke sind eh viele Stellen kaum wiederzuerkennen. Hatte den Eindruck, dass die Römer da eine Trabantenstadt bauen wollen, nur fehlen uns leider die Eicheln.


----------



## -colt- (12. Mai 2020)

Falscher Tread sorry


----------



## karsten13 (12. Mai 2020)

Also das sieht ja schon seit den Winterstürmen (Sabine & Co) und den Borkenkäfer-Abholzungen dort übelst aus, der Flowtrail war aber nun schon länger wieder fahrbar. Nun hat der Sturm gestern die nächsten Fichten umgehauen. Die Forstarbeiten von heute sahen (auch an vielen anderen Stellen) eher so aus, als ob erstmal die Hauptwege wieder freigeschnitten wurden.

Der Trail ist da nun erstmal unfahrbar ...


----------



## m00se (12. Mai 2020)

Den Abschnitt bin ich am Samstag, dem ersten Tag nach Wiedereröffnung, noch gefahren. Da war schon alles vom Harvester zerpflügt aber nicht ganz so schlimm wie auf dem Foto.  Ich bin da zwar nicht allzu pingelig und selbstverständlich eigenverantwortlich unterwegs aber unter dem schwarzen Drop war die Landung so zerfahren dass es wirklich unschön war. Auch ein paar Meter weiter oben war das Sturzpotential durch unvorhersehbare Harvesterschäden ziemlich groß. Wenn die punktuell sehr stark rumharvestern müssen wäre es evtl. sinnvoller den einzelnen Abschnitt komplett zu sperren statt Unfälle zu riskieren.

Sonst war alles top und gerade im zweiten Abschnitt wurde super ausgebessert und gebaut, danke dafür!


----------



## Marko S (13. Mai 2020)

⚠ ACHTUNG ⚠ Forstarbeiten im letzten Abschnitt vor dem Fuchstanz. Hier werden die beim letzten Sturm umgefallenen Bäume beseitigt. Den Bereich bitte nicht befahren, der Flowtrail ist hier beschädigt und muss erst wieder repariert werden!

Sie Bilder von Karsten 13

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## Rick7 (14. Mai 2020)

Ach verdammt, wollte morgen nach corona Sperrung mal wieder  komplett von oben durchfahren  Aber danke für die Infos


----------



## m00se (15. Mai 2020)

Naja, ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil. Und recht weit verbreiteter Meinung nach auch der unattraktivste Teil des ersten Abschnittes. Das kleine Tal mit den vielen verschiedenen Lines ist (war) cool und das Stück danach bis zum Ende auch aber zwischen dem großen Holzelement und dem Tal ist ja nur wurzeliges Flachland.


----------



## Marko S (17. Mai 2020)

Vor dem Fuchstanz haben wir heute aufgeräumt. Der Holzdrop wurde etwas erhöht und hat eine geschmeidige Landung bekommen. Danke an die Helden, die den 200kg Stein ausgebuddelt und neu platziert haben.? 

Die Strecke ist wieder komplett offen. 

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## m00se (17. Mai 2020)

Danke


----------



## Marko S (28. Mai 2020)

Die letzten zwei Tage etwas zum bauen genutzt.
Danke an alle Mitstreiter.
Die Anfahrt zum Sprung sollte jetzt wieder etwas geschmeidiger sein und das Gerüst für den Anlieger danach steht auch schon.

An der Stelle mal eine Bitte an die Nutzer vom Flowtrail und da wir immer mal wieder gefragt werden ob ihr helfen könnt.
Steckt doch mal ein paar Handschuhe mit in den Rucksack und sammelt Steine zum befüllen vom Anlieger.
In dem freien Bereich (da wo jetzt leider die ganzen Bäume fehlen) rechts oberhalb von der Stelle auf den Bildern liegen bestimmt genügend.
Einfach bei jeder Tour ein paar Minuten investieren und hinter den Anlieger auf einen Haufen legen.
Dann ist der bestimmt auch schneller fertig.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (3. Juli 2020)

Für alle Airtime Freunde
Am Sonntag 05.07 ist wieder Bautag.
Wir wollen mit einem großen Dual-Table anfangen.
Je mehr Helfer, desto größer können wir bauen.
Treffen ist um 10 Uhr am RP 2 (1 Abschnitt Windeck - Fuchstanz, oberes Depot).
RP2 steht für Rettungspunkte 2

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Marko S (4. Juli 2020)

Achtung ab heute 04.07.2020 sind Forstarbeiten zwischen Rettungspunkt 14 und 15 (siehe Karte) geplant.
Der Harvester fällt über 200 Bäume am Tag, daher kann der Fahrer seine Augen nicht überall haben.
Wenn ihr Maschinen seht, diese bitte weiträumig z.B. über den Harder Weg umfahren.

Euer Flowtrail Team


----------



## Marko S (6. Juli 2020)

Das Fundament unseres bisher größten und komplexesten Bauwerks steht.
Danke an Marko, Sven, Dennis, Leo, Enrico und alle anderen Stämme Schlepper.
Die meisten Anwesenden denken, dass die beiden Lines nach Fertigstellung geschmeidig funktionieren werden.
Wir sind alle sehr gespannt..

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## Svenos (7. Juli 2020)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde toll, was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt.  
Aber mit solchen Konstruktionen verlaßt ihr etwas den Bereich "Flow-Trail", oder? Ich meine damit nicht den Schwirigkeitsgrad, sondern den Bauaufwand und die Naturnähe.
Wenn beim nächsten Sturm und oder Borkenkäfer die angrenzenden Bäume fallen, war die ganze Arbeit umsonst. 
Drücke die Daumen, dass keines von Beidem eintritt


----------



## wartool (7. Juli 2020)

Bauwerke entstehen nur außerhalb von Rückegassen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Trotzdem könnte ein umkippender Baum das Teil killen.. aber hey.. wir sind im Wald ;-)


----------



## Svenos (7. Juli 2020)

Wäre halt schade um die viele Arbeit.  Mit dem enormen Aufwand für einen Sprung könnte man halt viele kleine "Nettigkeiten" in den Trail "einbauen".


----------



## dilleEX (7. Juli 2020)

Und wieder starb ein Wurzelfeld!


----------



## PR-Music (7. Juli 2020)

Oh man. Habt ihr echt nichts anderes zu beklagen?


----------



## bfri (7. Juli 2020)

Ein umgekippter Baum/Stamm ist doch auch immer ein perfektes, natürliches Hindernis. Ein paar Steine oder Äste davor und dahinter und man kann es geschmeidig überspringen oder überfahren.  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dilleEX (7. Juli 2020)

Bin mal gespannt wie die ganzen Riesen Elemente in 3-5 Jahren aussehen.


----------



## PR-Music (7. Juli 2020)

Wie sollen sie denn aussehen, wenn sie regelmäßig gepflegt werden?


----------



## Sid211985 (7. Juli 2020)

Nur am macken! Seit froh das man hier am Feldberg die Möglichkeit hat sowas bauen zu können


----------



## dilleEX (7. Juli 2020)

Ganz ehrlich! Vom Feldberg zum Fuchstanz wird ein schöner Natur Trail gekillt.


----------



## bfri (7. Juli 2020)

Ich vermute mal, dass niemand gezwungen wird, drüber zu fahren. Und links und rechts bleiben sicher noch genügend Wurzeln übrig, wenn man darauf Wert legt.


----------



## Rick7 (8. Juli 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Wäre halt schade um die viele Arbeit.  Mit dem enormen Aufwand für einen Sprung könnte man halt viele kleine "Nettigkeiten" in den Trail "einbauen".


Jeder hat Raum und die Möglichkeit sich einzubringen  einfach beim nächsten mal mithelfen und solche "Nettigkeiten" vorschlagen und verwirklichen.  



dilleEX schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich! Vom Feldberg zum Fuchstanz wird ein schöner Natur Trail gekillt.



Das Argument, ein naturtrail wird gekillt ist doch Quatsch. Die Line gab es doch so überhaupt nicht, bevor gebaut wurde?! 

Von mir einen  für das ganze Engagement.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (8. Juli 2020)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Jeder hat Raum und die Möglichkeit sich einzubringen  einfach beim nächsten mal mithelfen und solche "Nettigkeiten" vorschlagen und verwirklichen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ist klar, dass man es nicht allen Recht machen kann, zumal die Bike-Szene bekanntermaßen sehr heterogen ist. Ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen: "Weniger ist manchmal mehr". Top gebaute Bike-Parks mit aufwendig gebauten Sprüngen und Hindernissen gibt es mittlerweile viele. Naturnahe, flowige Strecken sind eher selten. Wäre ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal für den Feldberg.
Auch von mir ein für euren Einsatz.


----------



## Marko S (12. Juli 2020)

Svenos schrieb:


> Es ist klar, dass man es nicht allen Recht machen kann, zumal die Bike-Szene bekanntermaßen sehr heterogen ist. Ich wollte eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen: "Weniger ist manchmal mehr". Top gebaute Bike-Parks mit aufwendig gebauten Sprüngen und Hindernissen gibt es mittlerweile viele. Naturnahe, flowige Strecken sind eher selten. Wäre ein gewisses Alleinstellungsmerkmal für den Feldberg.
> Auch von mir ein für euren Einsatz.



Keine Angst nur weil da mal ein größerer Sprung entsteht heißt das doch noch lange nicht das wir die ganze Strecke so bauen.
Eine vernünftige Umfahrung wird es ja auch gegeben, der Platz ist ja vorhanden. In unsere Strecke gehört aber auch sowas.
Am Ende kann sich ja jeder die Linie aussuchen die zu im passt und genau so soll das ja auch sein. Wir werden aber in der nächsten Zeit in dem Bereich noch ein paar kleine Anliegen und Bauwerke errichteten damit einige Stellen geschmeidiger zu fahren sind.

Ich kann mich aber noch erinnern das am Anfang so viele Leute gejammert haben über den Bereich Windeck Fuchstanz und wenn ich mir heute bei einem Bautag anschaue wie viel Leute da inzwischen unterwegs sind ist das schon krass.

An der Stelle eine kleine Anmerkung, an alle die hier nur jammern, GEHT MAL ZU EINEM BAUTAG UND HELFT MIT, oder steckt euch ein paar Arbeitshandschuhe in den Rucksack und helft für eine halbe Stunde am Bautag, das hilft uns auch weiter. Wir machen das alle nur ehrenamtlich, bekommen nichts dafür, ganz im Gegenteil investieren wir eigenes Geld/Vereinsgelder, unsere privaten Ressourcen/Fahrzeuge und unsere  Freizeit in die Strecke und das alles für eine öffentliche Strecke die jeder frei und ohne Kosten nutzen kann. Mehr brauch ich wohl nicht dazu sagen.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## arminSchmitten (14. Juli 2020)

möchte hier auch mal die Lanze brechen für die Helden mit Schaufel! kann mich noch erinnern da sind wir Wettrennen mit den Förstern gefahren und wussten nicht ob unsere Bauwerke am nächsten Wochenende noch stehen. Betrachte ich den Abschnitt vom Feldberg bis zur Hohenmark, so ist doch für jeden was dabei. Der Sprung für etwas Airtime jetzt dann bald eben auch. Nur mal so am Rande - es ist kein 4Meter Dubble^^Bin absoluter Fan von dem was Ihr da in den letzten Monaten und Jahren hingebastelt habt und bin (wiegesagt) sackfroh, dass wir fahren können ohne Angst vor Seilen oder Nägeln zu haben.


----------



## Marko S (17. Juli 2020)

So langsam nimmt der neue Table Formen an.
Unsere beiden Bauleiter, Sven und Tobi, haben heute das Grundgerüst fertiggestellt.
Nun fehlt nur noch die letzte Schicht Erde.

PS: Der Table ist noch gesperrt,da auch noch einige Schrauben fehlen.


----------



## Marko S (28. Juli 2020)

Der neue Table ist fertig und ab sofort geöffnet.
Beide Absprünge sind getestet, der rechte ist rot und kann überrollt werden, der linke ist schwarz.

*Vor dem ersten befahren bitte vorher anschauen und soweit möglich nicht auf dem Table Bremsen. *

Viel Spaß damit.
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. Juli 2020)

Marko S schrieb:


> Vor dem ersten befahren bitte vorher anschauen und soweit möglich nicht auf dem Table *Bremsen*.



... vermute ich mal 

uwe50


----------



## Korbinator (30. Juli 2020)

Nein Uwe, der Table wurde feierlich auf den Namen „Bremen“ getauft. So richtig mit ner zerschmetterten Sektflasche und so. Deswegen ja auch vorher anschauen, wahrscheinlich wegen eventueller Glasscherben


----------



## Marko S (4. August 2020)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> ... vermute ich mal
> 
> uwe50


Richtig


----------



## Bingo1979 (11. August 2020)

Hallo,

was für ein Bike würdet ihr für Flow Trails und Ähnliches im Taunus empfehlen?

Reichen 130 mm vorne und hinten oder besser etwas um 160 mm vorne und hinten?

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Sid211985 (11. August 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was für ein Bike würdet ihr für Flow Trails und Ähnliches im Taunus empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Gude
Schwierige Frage. Ich fahre im Taunus nur mim Hardtail, weil mir das hoch fahren mim Fully persönlich zu anstrengend ist. Hab ein 160er Hardtail.
Kommt halt auch drauf an welche Vorlieben man hat.

Im Prinzip langen auch 130 mm.

Die einen brauchen mehr, die anderen weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (11. August 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was für ein Bike würdet ihr für Flow Trails und Ähnliches im Taunus empfehlen?
> 
> ...


genau so gut zu beantworten wie die sattelfrage, oder die mit dem columbus und seinem ei.
fahren und feststellen.


----------



## Speedskater (25. August 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was für ein Bike würdet ihr für Flow Trails und Ähnliches im Taunus empfehlen?
> 
> ...



Hallo Ingo,

ich fahre den Flowtrail auch mit dem Fatbike, aber mit dem 160 mm Enduro ist es etwas entspannter.
Wenn dein Fahrwerk richtig abgestimmt ist reichen auch 130 mm.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## m00se (27. August 2020)

Ich fahre den Flowtrail ebenso wie die Downhillstrecken mit meinem 150mm Hardtail, werde dafür aber regelmäßig von Endurofahrern Mitte 40 für bekloppt erklärt... Geht problemlos wenn man es erträgt über die Wurzeln zu hoppeln. 160mm sind overkill es sei denn man mag es komfortabel.


----------



## Bingo1979 (27. August 2020)

m00se schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Flowtrail ebenso wie die Downhillstrecken mit meinem 150mm Hardtail, werde dafür aber regelmäßig von Endurofahrern Mitte 40 für bekloppt erklärt... Geht problemlos wenn man es erträgt über die Wurzeln zu hoppeln. 160mm sind overkill es sei denn man mag es komfortabel.


Tja, zum Glück bin ich erst 41 Jahre alt. ?


----------



## Bingo1979 (27. August 2020)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Tja, zum Glück bin ich erst 41 Jahre alt. ?


Mit 41 mag ich es aber auch schon komfortabel ?


----------



## Marko S (28. August 2020)

BAUTAG AM 29.08.2020
Der trockene Sommer hat unserem Trail sehr zugesetzt.

Samstag den 29.08.2020 um 10:00 Uhr findet der nächste Bautag statt.
Treffen ist am Waldrand oberhalb der Klinik Hohemark. Werkzeug ist vorhanden, nur Handschuhe und Verpflegung mitbringen.
Wer später kommt, wir sind zwischen Rettungspunkt 11 und 14 unterwegs.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## Marko S (16. September 2020)

Bautag 20.09.2020 ab 10:00 Uhr

Diesen Sonntag 20.09.2020 ist Bautag.
Wir bessern die Sektion 11 aus und bauen Landungen für die Baumstupf-Sprünge.
Treffen ist um 10:00 am Waldrand oberhalb der Klink Hohemark.
Werkzeug ist vorhanden, nur Handschuhe und Verpflegung sind mitzubringen.
Eigenes Werkzeug bitte markieren.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Marko S (18. September 2020)

Ab sofort ist unsere neue Homepage unter https://flowtrail-feldberg.org/  erreichbar.
Es hat nun doch etwas länger gedauert bis wir uns der Thematik zuwenden konnten.
Die Seite enthält viele Infos zum Flowtrail, die hier schnell untergehen.
Ihr könnt ja mal vorbeischauen.
Danke an Karsten, Sven, Makro und Stefan.


----------



## LarsLangfinger (29. September 2020)

Schicke Homepage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (23. Oktober 2020)

Auch in der letzten Zeit ist wieder einiges am Flowtrail Feldberg passiert. 
Ein neuer Table ist entstanden, mehrere Anlieger und klein Sprünge wurden errichtet oder ausgebessert.
Ausbesserungen der Stecke und an Schikanen standen auch auf dem Programm. 
Danke an alle Beteiligten. 

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Marko S (26. Oktober 2020)

⚠ Achtung Sperrung Flowtrail ⚠

Am kommenden Freitag den 30.10.2020 ist der gesamte Flowtrail Feldberg wegen einer Jagd Veranstaltung gesperrt.
Die Jagd Veranstaltung wird großflächig vom Feldberg bis Oberursel Hohemark durchgeführt.
Insoweit sollte am 30.10 der Bereich gemieden werden.
Eine Absage wegen Corona ist bis jetzt (Stand 28.10) nicht bekannt. Veranstalter Hessen-Forst Forstamt Königstein Bewegungsjagd - Revier Feldberg/Altkönig

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## Marko S (3. November 2020)

Achtung ⚠ bitte die Coronaregeln einhalten!

Wir werden den Flowtrail Feldberg powered by HiBike vorerst nicht schließen.
Wir bitte euch aber die Coronaregeln einzutragen.
*Bitte haltet Abstand und bildet keine Gruppen.*
Verletzt 🤕 euch nicht und geht keine unnötigen Risiken ein.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## ulles (3. November 2020)

m00se schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Flowtrail ebenso wie die Downhillstrecken mit meinem 150mm Hardtail, werde dafür aber regelmäßig von Endurofahrern Mitte 40 für bekloppt erklärt... Geht problemlos wenn man es erträgt über die Wurzeln zu hoppeln. 160mm sind overkill es sei denn man mag es komfortabel.





Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Tja, zum Glück bin ich erst 41 Jahre alt. ?


Immer diese Jungspunde von 40 Jahren, alles Weicheier, stimmt. Unsereins fährt eben mit dem 150er HT da runter, wie ich letztens im zarten Alter von 53. Und wenn ich mal 60 bin, nehme das 160er HT.


----------



## Marko S (4. November 2020)

Ab Morgen Donnerstag den 05.11.2020 gelten in Hessen für Sportanlagen verschärfte Vorschriften.
Der Flowtrail Feldberg bleibt aber unter angeführten Bedingungen geöffnet.
Die Nutzung ist nur noch für den Individualsport unter Einhaltung der Hygiene und Abstandsregeln zulässig. 
Gruppen von Personen aus mehr als zwei Haushalten sind nicht zulässig.
Weitere Informationen hir:





						FAQ
					






					www.landessportbund-hessen.de
				




Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## Marko S (22. November 2020)

Neu auf der Homepage  https://flowtrail-feldberg.org/
Ampelsystem für bessere Infos zum Trailstatus.
Hier werdet Ihr auf der Startseite und unter Öffnungszeiten über Sperrungen, Gefahren oder Bauarbeiter an den einzelnen Sektionen informiert.
Hierzu gibt es auch noch einen Statustext mit weiteren Infos zu der Anzeige.
Realisiert wurde eine getrennte Anzeige für alle drei Abschnitte vom Flowtrail Feldberg.

Vor allem Danken wir aber Karsten für die Super Umsetzung und das bereitstellen der Flowtrail Feldberg Homepage.
Ohne Ihn wäre die Seite immer noch keine Realität.
Weiter Infos auf unserer Homepage.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dehein2 (16. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es bei euch Strecken die man mal mit einem kleinen Kind (aktuell 4,5) jahre fahren könnte. Also nicht zu Steil und mit zu großen Hindernissen. Am besten wahrscheinlich morgens wenn noch nicht viel los ist


----------



## ulles (16. Dezember 2020)

Nicht mein Hometrail, aber untenrum und bei Oberursel sollte das möglich sein ...


----------



## Sid211985 (16. Dezember 2020)

dehein2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gibt es bei euch Strecken die man mal mit einem kleinen Kind (aktuell 4,5) jahre fahren könnte. Also nicht zu Steil und mit zu großen Hindernissen. Am besten wahrscheinlich morgens wenn noch nicht viel los ist


Wenn nicht so viele Aggressive Menschen unterwegs wären sind die unteren Abschnitte locker zu fahren


----------



## -colt- (16. Dezember 2020)

Ohne jetzt jemand “abwerben“ zu wollen. Je nachdem woher du kommst wäre der Handkäs am Winterstein was für euch. Den bin ich mit meiner 5 jährigen Tochter schon gefahren. Das erste, steile und steinige Stück direkt am Turm weggelassen, der Rest dürfte gut zu fahren sein.


----------



## dehein2 (16. Dezember 2020)

-colt- schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt jemand “abwerben“ zu wollen. Je nachdem woher du kommst wäre der Handkäs am Winterstein was für euch. Den bin ich mit meiner 5 jährigen Tochter schon gefahren. Das erste, steile und steinige Stück direkt am Turm weggelassen, der Rest dürfte gut zu fahren sein.


ehr aus Richtung Seligenstadt - aber wenn man mal in der Gegend ist. Ich merks mir vor. Danke


----------



## ulles (17. Dezember 2020)

dehein2 schrieb:


> ehr aus Richtung Seligenstadt - aber wenn man mal in der Gegend ist. Ich merks mir vor. Danke


Ei sag's doch gleich! Zwischen Grossostheim und Mömmlingen gibt's dafür die idealen Singletrails. Die sind evtl. auch Teil des Mö1 vom Geo-Naturpark ODW.


----------



## dehein2 (17. Dezember 2020)

ulles schrieb:


> Ei sag's doch gleich! Zwischen Grossostheim und Mömmlingen gibt's dafür die idealen Singletrails. Die sind evtl. auch Teil des Mö1 vom Geo-Naturpark ODW.


@ulles: Danke. Da wäre dann diese Runde hier: https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/joomshaper/moemlingen-moe-1 nehme ich an? Weißt du welche Abschnitte besonders geeignet sind. Bzw. wo es einen Ein- uns Ausstieg gibt der gut wär? Die ganze Runde schafft der kleine Sicher nicht )))


----------



## LarsLangfinger (17. Dezember 2020)

Da ich momentan dabei bin alle Routen des Geo-Naturparks abzufahren: Die Mö1 sowie Mö2 (bis auf kleine Ausnahmen) sind technisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, da hat ulles recht, sind jedoch sehr Kurbelfreudig - mir ist es teilweise auf den Sack gegangen, haha. Ich kann mich gerade nicht näher damit beschäftigen welche Teilstücke Kiddiefreundlich sind, würde die Info aber nachreichen. Fahre teilweise die Routen mit meiner Freundin, und die ist zwar nicht mehr vier Jahre alt, aber der Anspruch an ein schönes Teilstück sollte nicht grossartig anders sein


----------



## dehein2 (17. Dezember 2020)

LarsLangfinger schrieb:


> Da ich momentan dabei bin alle Routen des Geo-Naturparks abzufahren: Die Mö1 sowie Mö2 (bis auf kleine Ausnahmen) sind technisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll, da hat ulles recht, sind jedoch sehr Kurbelfreudig - mir ist es teilweise auf den Sack gegangen, haha. Ich kann mich gerade nicht näher damit beschäftigen welche Teilstücke Kiddiefreundlich sind, würde die Info aber nachreichen. Fahre teilweise die Routen mit meiner Freundin, und die ist zwar nicht mehr vier Jahre alt, aber der Anspruch an ein schönes Teilstück sollte nicht grossartig anders sein


 Gerne, Danke. Es eilt ja auch nicht unglaublich


----------



## Marko S (1. Januar 2021)

Ab heute ist der Abschnitt 2 (Altkönig) bis auf weiteres gesperrt. Bei den derzeitigen Verhältnissen ist die Belastung für den Trail zu hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (2. Januar 2021)

⚠ ACHTUNG ⚠
Wegen Schneebruch sind die Abschnitte 1&2 Windeck & Altkönig ab sofort gesperrt!
Habe das heute selbst erlebt dass ganz unvermittelt eine Baumkrone bricht und in unserer Nähe runter kommt.

Gebt auf euch acht und bleibt gesund.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team.


----------



## Rick7 (2. Januar 2021)

Marko S schrieb:


> ⚠ ACHTUNG ⚠
> Wegen Schneebruch sind die Abschnitte 1&2 Windeck & Altkönig ab sofort gesperrt!
> Habe das heute selbst erlebt dass ganz unvermittelt eine Baumkrone bricht und in unserer Nähe runter kommt.
> 
> ...


Leider heute im zweiten Abschnitt zwei jüngere Jungs mit Fullface gesehen. Falls ihr mitlest... Lasst es, der Trail (alle trails) geht einfach nur kaputt. Fahrt halt weiter hoch, da ist es kalt genug und auf Schnee macht doch auch mehr Spaß als im Matsch


----------



## tomtomba (4. Juni 2021)

Hallo in die Runde...
ist der Flowtrail im oberen Abschnitt aktuell geöffnet? 
Dienstag Abend war er wg Forstarbeiten gesperrt...
wollte am Sonntag mal wieder..

Happy Trails..
Tom


----------



## chisel (4. Juni 2021)

tomtomba schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde...
> ist der Flowtrail im oberen Abschnitt aktuell geöffnet?
> Dienstag Abend war er wg Forstarbeiten gesperrt...
> wollte am Sonntag mal wieder..
> ...


Ist offen, die Arbeiten sind abgeschlossen 









						Öffnungszeiten und Trailstatus
					

Darf der Trail befahren werden?



					flowtrail-feldberg.de


----------



## Marko S (5. Oktober 2021)

Hier mal ein kleines Update zum Flowtrail

In den letzten Monaten hat sich einiges auf der Strecke getan, ihr werdet es vermutlich schon bemerkt haben. 
Zum einen hat der Borkenkäfer auch im Bereich vom Flowtrail Feldberg zugeschlagen und größere Bereiche wurden gerodet, das ist natürlich nicht schön. 
Zum Anderen gibt uns der Umstand aber auch andere Möglichkeiten die Strecke weiter zu entwickeln, einiges hiervon ist euch bestimmt schon aufgefallen. Der Abschnitt 2 bekommt z.B. immer mehr flow. Leider fehlt einfach die Zeit alles auch hier zu posten.
Insoweit muss ich euch auf Facebook und Instagram verweisen, hier bekommt ihr mehr Infos. 

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Marko S (5. Oktober 2021)

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## dehein2 (5. Oktober 2021)

Marko S schrieb:


> Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


Vielen Dank für all die Arbeit und Mühe


----------



## -mats- (5. Oktober 2021)

Supergut! Freue mich schon auf die neuen Elemente, vielen Dank für eure harte Arbeit!


----------



## LarsLangfinger (5. Oktober 2021)

Grandios, vielen Dank für die Arbeit!! Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulles (5. Oktober 2021)

Top, da wird mal wieder ein Ausflug aus dem Odenwald fällig!


----------



## Fort (5. Oktober 2021)

Spitze !
Ich benutze jedoch nur den parallel Wanderweg.
Schönwetter und so


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (5. Oktober 2021)

ulles schrieb:


> Top, da wird mal wieder ein Ausflug aus dem Odenwald fällig!


Taunus.....


----------



## ulles (5. Oktober 2021)

Hecklerfahrer schrieb:


> Taunus.....


Aus dem ... ☝️
"... in den Taunus" hab ich mir gespart.


----------



## Marko S (7. Oktober 2021)

Der Drop ist fertig. Wie man bei Rammstein sagt: „Feuer frei“
Bitte schnell genug anfahren und ordentlich abziehen - Viel Spaß damit.

Die Sicherung nach kanadischem Vorbild ist definitiv nicht zum Abrollen gedacht, sondern nur für Notfälle, falls sich ein Anfänger auf das Feature verirrt.
Die Absprunghöhe beträgt rund 90cm. 
Da wir inzwischen einige neue Holzelemente errichtet haben bitte bei feuchten Wetter auf die Rutschgefahr achten.


----------



## Marko S (7. Oktober 2021)

In den letzten Wochen wurden auch einige Stellen überarbeitet bzw. ausgebessert.

Danke an alle die uns in den letzten Wochen und Monaten unterstützt haben, sei es mit Ihrer Arbeitskraft oder mit einer Spende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (10. Oktober 2021)

Also wer is denn für den neuen Holz drop und den Holz Anlieger verantwortlich? 

Sehr geil!!! Einfach mal richtig gut gebaut  danke


----------



## Svenos (18. Oktober 2021)

Sieht alles sehr gut aus. Werde ich bald mal in meine Tour einbauen


----------



## 360Faceplant (22. Oktober 2021)

Moin, da heute ja wg. einer Jagdveranstaltung gesperrt ist: weiß jemand wo man einsehen kann ob und wie man das umfahren kann? Im Netz hab ich nix gefunden und die Hoffnung ist, dass es irgendwo eine Art Karte gibt.


----------



## Rick7 (22. Oktober 2021)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Moin, da heute ja wg. einer Jagdveranstaltung gesperrt ist: weiß jemand wo man einsehen kann ob und wie man das umfahren kann? Im Netz hab ich nix gefunden und die Hoffnung ist, dass es irgendwo eine Art Karte gibt.


Hi, bin grad  unterwegs. Hab die freundlichen getroffen jagd is vorbei. Cheers


----------



## 360Faceplant (22. Oktober 2021)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hi, bin grad  unterwegs. Hab die freundlichen getroffen jagd is vorbei. Cheers


Cool! Danke dir!!!


----------



## 360Faceplant (23. Oktober 2021)

Ist das Kunst oder kann das weg? 😂


----------



## bikebecker (23. Oktober 2021)

Hallo
Heute morgen war auch noch das da.



Aber keine Grünkittel unterwegs.

Gruß bikebecker


----------



## 360Faceplant (23. Oktober 2021)

Wohl Überbleibsel von gestern. Ich wollte es jetzt nur nicht eigenmächtig entfernen.

Was anderes: ich hab heute jetzt zum dritten mal erleben dürfen, dass welche mit nem E-Bike am RP15 hoch fahren wollen. Das mag ja irgendwie total Spaß machen (oder so), ist aber genau da maximal bescheuert, weil’s null einsehbar wenn man von oben runter gedonnert kommt und sich mit Schmackes über den Drop in die Rinne werfen will.

Hab ich da irgendeinen Trend verpasst oder kann dagegen irgendwie etwas unternommen werden?

Edit: @bikebecker Wunderschönes Bike 😃


----------



## Marko S (11. November 2021)

Vielen Dank an die Jungs und Mädels der Firma Salesforce und Tableau Software,
die im Rahmen ihres Volunteeringprogramms uns tatkräftig unterstützt haben.
Unter Anleitung unseres Bauleiters Ludwig sind im Abschnitt 1 mehrere Pumpwellen entstanden.
Das ganze Team vom Flowtrail Feldberg bedankt sich bei euch.
MERCI 🤝


----------



## Marko S (11. November 2021)

Achtung ⚠️ Umbau in der Rinne vor RP15. Die Abfahrt ist jetzt definitiv SCHWARZ.
Bitte vor dem fahren anschauen.
Der Umbau vom Bereich ist noch nicht abgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (17. November 2021)

Heute haben wir die neue Table Line parallel zum Drop fertig gestellt.
Allen Helfen vielen Dank für euren Einsatz unter diesen Bedingungen.
Danke auch an unseren Bauleiter Ludwig für die Idee und die Umsetzung.
Ist alles noch ein bisschen weich.
Ihr volles Potential wird die Spur erst entfalten,
wenn es durchgetrocknet oder der Boden gefroren ist.
Mal schauen was zuerst kommt.

Viel Spaß damit, euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Marko S (19. November 2021)

Heute haben wir den Umbau in der Rinne vor RP15 abgeschlossen. 
Die Abfahrt ist jetzt nicht mehr so schwarz 🙂 wie in den letzten Wochen. 
Viel Spaß beim ausprobieren. 
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Marko S (8. Dezember 2021)

ACHTUNG ⚠️

Am Donnerstag den 09.12.21 ist der gesamte Flowtrail aus forstbetrieblichen Gründen ganztägig gesperrt.
Textvorgabe vom Eigentümer.
Wer genaueres wissen möchte muss halt mal googeln oder die Örtlichen Zeitungen lesen.
Freitag ist wieder freie Fahrt.


----------



## Marko S (10. Dezember 2021)

Mal so als Info,
aktuell sind die Bedingungen im Abschnitt 1 Windeck-Fuchstanz nicht wirklich gut zum Fahren.
Hier liegt einfach zu viel Schnee, besser die Skier anschnallen. 

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## -colt- (10. Dezember 2021)

Wie? Ihr räumt da nicht? Schlechter Service.... 


Aber im Ernst, ihr habt schön umgebaut und restauriert! Da freue ich mich noch mehr auf die Schneeschmelze!


----------



## Marko S (13. Dezember 2021)

⚠️  Achtung ⚠️ 
Kinder mit Schlitten auf dem Trail. 
Vor allem im Bereich Fuchstanz ist den ganzen Winter mit Schlitten zu rechnen.
Wie jedes Jahr im Winter können sich viele Besucher nicht vorstellen das wir mit unseren MTBs weiterhin unterwegs sind und auch den Flowtrail kontrolliert befahren können.
Bitte berücksichtigt das beim befahren vom Flowtrail und im übrigen Taunus.
Wir wollen ja alle Gesund von unseren Ausflügen zurück kommen.
Ein freundlicher Hinweis das dass betreten vom Flowtrail gefährlich ist, mit dem Hinweis auf die Beschilderung ist meistens hilfreich wird aber im Bereich Fuchstanz eher ignoriert.
Insofern lasst euch nicht ärgern, bleibt ruhig und fahrt einfach etwas vorsichtiger. 

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Team


----------



## Fr.th.13 (14. Dezember 2021)

okay  
 --  wird für die Feiertage extra ans bike montiert --


----------



## 360Faceplant (14. Dezember 2021)

Marko S schrieb:


> mit Schlitten auf dem Trail.


Hmmmmm...könnte man ja tatsächlich mal....🤪


----------



## Marko S (18. Dezember 2021)

Wir haben uns bei Rock My Trail beworben. Gerne auf YT liken und Kommentieren was das Zeug hält. 😂👍
Wäre Super wenn uns so viele Leute wie möglich unterstützen.
Die 1000€ können wir gut für nächstes Jahr gebrauchen.
Wir möchten gerne da weiter machen wo wir diese Jahr aufgehört haben und den Flowtrail weiter entwickeln, aber schaut euch einfach mal das Video an.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (29. Dezember 2021)

Vielen Dank vom Bau-Team für Eure eifrige Unterstützung beim Voting.
Dank Euch haben wir gewonnen:


----------



## 360Faceplant (7. Januar 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Vielen Dank vom Bau-Team für Eure eifrige Unterstützung beim Voting.
> Dank Euch haben wir gewonnen:


Gestern dann auch schon die nächsten Fähnchen entdeckt! Steht schon fest wann Bautag ist?


----------



## Marko S (21. Januar 2022)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Gestern dann auch schon die nächsten Fähnchen entdeckt! Steht schon fest wann Bautag ist?


Unsere Planung für weitere Anpassungen der Strecke sind natürlich am laufenden wie unteranderem durch verschiedene Markierung zu erkennen ist. 
Bautage sind aber derzeit wegen der Wetterbedingungen ( zu viel Schnee, Eis und Frost) nicht planbar bzw. möglich.

Wenn überhaupt werden derzeit nur kleinere Arbeiten durchgeführt.


----------



## Rick7 (31. Januar 2022)

Hi @Marko S

Weils grad auch wieder Thema in den news is. Habt ihr euch schonmal überlegt QR codes für Spenden an die Trail Tafeln zu machen? Also mit Paypal oder Konto link. Machen ja mittlerweile mehrere "Trailcenter" so.

Gruß Rick


----------



## BigBadaBoom (2. Februar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch schonmal überlegt QR codes für Spenden an die Trail Tafeln zu machen? Also mit Paypal oder Konto link. Machen ja mittlerweile mehrere "Trailcenter" so.



Finde ich gut und nutze es auch aktiv wenn ich sowas sehe! Finde es gut als Dank für die schönen Abfahrten was da zu lassen.


----------



## Marko S (11. Februar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hi @Marko S
> 
> Weils grad auch wieder Thema in den news is. Habt ihr euch schonmal überlegt QR codes für Spenden an die Trail Tafeln zu machen? Also mit Paypal oder Konto link. Machen ja mittlerweile mehrere "Trailcenter" so.
> 
> Gruß Rick


Hallo Rick, das haben wir bereits vor längerer Zeit umgesetzt und das funktioniert auch wunderbar.
Einfach mal auf den Eingangsschildern schauen, da ist alles drauf.
Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (11. Februar 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Hallo Rick, das haben wir bereits vor längerer Zeit umgesetzt und das funktioniert auch wunderbar.
> Einfach mal auf den Eingangsschildern schauen, da ist alles drauf.
> Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.



Hi,

echt jetzt? 😇😊 Schande, noch nie gesehen. Vielleicht braucht ihr auch noch so nen großen weißen Pfeil
wie in deinem Bild   Ok, Spende folgt demnächst.

VG Rick


----------



## Marko S (11. Februar 2022)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> echt jetzt? 😇😊 Schande, noch nie gesehen. Vielleicht braucht ihr auch noch so nen großen weißen Pfeil
> wie in deinem Bild   Ok, Spende folgt demnächst.
> ...


Ja fällt nicht besonders auf, grade wenn mann da öfter lang fährt schaut mann ja nicht mehr auf die Schilder.
Dann ist es ja auf jedenfalls gut mal drüber gesprochen zu haben.
Danke natürlich für jeden der uns unterstützt.


----------



## Marko S (13. Februar 2022)

Wir beginnen wieder mit Bautagen am Flowtrail. 
Wir planen am kommenden Do, Fr, Sa und So arbeiten im Bereich vom neuen Wallride durchführen.
Die genauen Termine kommen aber noch.
Da Termine bei uns ja teilweise recht kurzfristig angekündigt werden hier mal ne vorab Info. 
Wer z.B. am Donnerstag oder Freitag etwas Zeit hat kann sich die Termine schon mal vormerken.


----------



## Marko S (17. Februar 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Wir beginnen wieder mit Bautagen am Flowtrail.
> Wir planen am kommenden Do, Fr, Sa und So arbeiten im Bereich vom neuen Wallride durchführen.
> Die genauen Termine kommen aber noch.
> Da Termine bei uns ja teilweise recht kurzfristig angekündigt werden hier mal ne vorab Info.
> Wer z.B. am Donnerstag oder Freitag etwas Zeit hat kann sich die Termine schon mal vormerken.


Das Wetter ist dieses Mal nicht auf unserer Seite, insofern wird das bei den Bedingungen mit einem offiziellen Bautag wohl nichts.


----------



## Marko S (5. März 2022)

Die Berm!uda Anlieger sind fertig. Nr. 3 ist noch etwas weich, aber verdichtet sich hoffentlich in den kommenden Tagen. Bis dahin einfach nicht auf dem Anlieger Bremsen. 🤣👍


----------



## Marko S (5. März 2022)

Dieses Jahr möchten wir aktiv werden und dem Wald im Taunus wieder auf die Beine helfen. Deshalb wird Ende März zusammen mit Mountain Sports Oberursel, Gravity Pilots e.V. und der Bau&Service Oberursel eine Pflanzaktion stattfinden. Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Teilnahme.
27.03.22 von 10:00-16:00 Uhr Treffpunkt Taunus Informationszentrum.
Siehe auch angehängte Bild oder auf Facebook.
Wir werden den ganzen Tag vor Ort sein aber wenn Ihr 1h auf eurer Sonntagsrunde findet und mit anpackt, würden wir uns freuen. 🥳🥳

P.S. es ist natürlich jeder eingeladen mitzuhelfen. Gerne auch ohne Fahrrad.😉

#planttrees #TeamEarth #Wald #mountainbike #climatechange


----------



## Marko S (5. März 2022)

Nach den Stürmen der letzten Wochen und dem Winter sind einige Reparaturen und Anpassungen an der Strecke notwendig, hiermit haben wir gestern begonnen. ⚠️ ACHTUNG ⚠️ im Abschnitt 3 nach der Emminghaushütte ist ein Tabelle gesperrt, hier wurde die Auffahrt erneut. Bitte Respektiert die Sperrung, die Auffahrt ist noch nicht fest und das befahren würde unsere Arbeit wieder zunichte machen.


----------



## Marko S (5. März 2022)

Direkte Sturmschäden mussten natürlich auch in der letzten Zeit beseitigt werden.
Dank der Hilfe der Jungs vom Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V. und von Heiko sind alle Abschnitte wieder frei. Vielen, vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.🥳🤙🤝


----------



## Marko S (10. März 2022)

Hier ein kleiner Teaser was bald auf euch zukommt. 
Ihr alle habt uns bei den 1000€ für die Trailbau-Action von Rock my Trail Bikeschule fleißig unterstützt.
Nun wollen wir euer Vertrauen in uns einlösen und euch mit mehr Airtime auf unserem Trail belohnen.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## 360Faceplant (11. März 2022)

Grade gesehen, dass bereits angerichtet ist! Das wird beherzt bespendet! Ihr seid großartig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (12. März 2022)

Der neue Sprung ist rechtzeitig zum schönen Wochenende fertig geworden. Bitte wie immer erstmal angucken und langsam rantasten.
Ein paar Reparaturen wurden auch noch im Abschnitt 1 durchgeführt, die Sturmschäden sind somit beseitigt.
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. März 2022)

sieht gut aus. ich werde wohl immer wieder daran vorbeifahren und daran denken wie es wäre, wenn ... 😉


----------



## 2 wheel drive (14. März 2022)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> sieht gut aus. ich werde wohl immer wieder daran vorbeifahren und daran denken wie es wäre, wenn ... 😉


+1


----------



## spunkt (14. März 2022)

Mmhhh... Sieht das nicht nach einer etwas "stumpfen" Landung aus?


----------



## xtccc (15. März 2022)

spunkt schrieb:


> Mmhhh... Sieht das nicht nach einer etwas "stumpfen" Landung aus?


..wie an diversen anderen Sprüngen auch ?


----------



## 666 (22. März 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Der neue Sprung ist rechtzeitig zum schönen Wochenende fertig geworden. Bitte wie immer erstmal angucken und langsam rantasten.
> Ein paar Reparaturen wurden auch noch im Abschnitt 1 durchgeführt, die Sturmschäden sind somit beseitigt.
> Viel Spaß damit.


Wo genau kann man sich den Sprung anschauen? Und wo ist die Rinne und RP15?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. März 2022)

666 schrieb:


> Wo genau kann man sich den Sprung anschauen? Und wo ist die Rinne und RP15?


https://flowtrail-feldberg.de/strecke/ --> Kartenausschnitt, da kannste reinscrollen


----------



## bfri (23. März 2022)

Nicht so häufig genutzt in Deutschland, aber Trailforks hat die 3 Abschnitte auch als Trails eingezeichnet mit jeder Menge Bildern und ein paar Videos. 

Flowtrail Feldberg Part1 on Trailforks








						Flowtrail Feldberg Part1 Trail at
					

Flowtrail Feldberg Part1 is a 2 km popular blue singletrack family friendly scenic trail located near Königstein. This mountain bike only trail can be used downhill only. On...




					www.trailforks.com
				




Flowtrail Feldberg Part 2 on Trailforks








						Flowtrail Feldberg Part 2 Trail at Oberursel
					

Flowtrail Feldberg Part 2 is a  highly rated 1 km popular blue singletrack family friendly scenic trail located near Oberursel. This mountain bike only trail can be used...




					www.trailforks.com
				




Flowtrail Feldberg Part 3 on Trailforks








						Flowtrail Feldberg Part 3 Trail at Oberursel
					

Flowtrail Feldberg Part 3 is a  highly rated 848 m popular blue singletrack scenic trail located near Oberursel. This mountain bike primary trail can be used downhill primary....




					www.trailforks.com


----------



## Marko S (24. März 2022)

Frisch renovierter Table am Ende vom Abschnitt 2.
Etwas steiler Absprung🛫 für mehr Airtime bei gleichzeitig weniger Air-Weite 😄
Wir hoffen euch gefällt der Umbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (24. März 2022)

Der Countdown läuft. Am kommenden Sonntag pflanzen wir gemeinsam Bäume. Ihr könnt uns entweder um 10 Uhr an der Hohemark treffen und gemeinsam laufen, oder später einfach nachkommen.
Wir pflanzen hier: https://maps.app.goo.gl/VCz16xop7f4kDEHAA


----------



## Marko S (29. März 2022)

Am letzten Sonntag wurden von mehr als 100 Teilnehmern rund 1200 Bäume gepflanzt.
Wir sind alle überwältigt von eurem Engagement.

DANKE!
Gravity Pilots e.V. Mountain Sports Oberursel Oberursel im Dialog


----------



## Marko S (30. März 2022)

Weil am Sonntag die Frage sehr oft kam, hier noch kurz die Info was für Baumarten gepflanzt wurden.

Eiche, Hainbuche, Ulme, Erle, Esche, Wildobst, Douglasie, Linde und Weistanne 

Tatsächlich ist die Vielfalt an Arten eine Absicherung. Durch das sich schnell wechselnde Klima kann man noch nicht vorhersehen welche Arten sich durchsetzen werden. 

Zusätzlich hofft man natürlich auf die Saatwirkung der noch vorhandenen Bäume auf der Fläche.


----------



## dschugaschwili (1. April 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Frisch renovierter Table am Ende vom Abschnitt 2.
> Etwas steiler Absprung🛫 für mehr Airtime bei gleichzeitig weniger Air-Weite 😄
> Wir hoffen euch gefällt der Umbau.


Geht gut. Danke!


----------



## Marko S (7. April 2022)

Vorbereitungen für das nächste große Projekt laufen auf Hochtouren. 
Was wirds wohl werden ?🤔

#festtools
#flowtrailfeldberg 
#sägen 
#wirfreuenunsdrauf


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Frisch renovierter Table am Ende vom Abschnitt 2.
> Etwas steiler Absprung🛫 für mehr Airtime bei gleichzeitig weniger Air-Weite 😄
> Wir hoffen euch gefällt der Umbau.


Bin ihn am Sonntag ein paar Mal gesprungen und muss sagen, dass ich ihn immer noch zu kurz finde. Ich war nicht übermäßig schnell und der Boden weich von feuchter Witterung und ich habe es trotzdem bis ins Flat geschafft. Eine gute Faustregel für sichere Kicker ist: Landung doppelt so breit und doppelt so lang wie der Absprung, bei 3/4 des Gefälles. Und mit großen Fullies mit langem Radstand springt man auch lieber flach und weit und nicht wie ein Dirtkicker steil und hoch. Länge des Absprungs sollte idealerweise auch 1,5-2 Radlängen betragen (wohlgemerkt: keine Dirtbike-Länge).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (13. April 2022)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Bin ihn am Sonntag ein paar Mal gesprungen und muss sagen, dass ich ihn immer noch zu kurz finde. Ich war nicht übermäßig schnell und der Boden weich von feuchter Witterung und ich habe es trotzdem bis ins Flat geschafft. Eine gute Faustregel für sichere Kicker ist: Landung doppelt so breit und doppelt so lang wie der Absprung, bei 3/4 des Gefälles. Und mit großen Fullies mit langem Radstand springt man auch lieber flach und weit und nicht wie ein Dirtkicker steil und hoch. Länge des Absprungs sollte idealerweise auch 1,5-2 Radlängen betragen (wohlgemerkt: keine Dirtbike-Länge).


Die Verlängerung der Landung ist schon länger auf der Agenda, hierfür ist aber deutlich mehr Material und Aufwand notwendig.
Kommt bestimmt irgendwann, vorerst stehen aber andere Projekte, Anpassungen im Vordergrund.


----------



## Marko S (15. April 2022)

Ludwig, Jan , Malte und Julian haben gestern für euch die Anlieger in der Sektion 11 und 12 Osterfein gemacht.
Vielen Dank dafür.
Es gibt auch einen neuen Natur Anlieger in Sektion 11.
Bitte ausführlich testen, die Wand muss noch verdichtet werden.😁


----------



## Speedskater (15. April 2022)

Komme gerade von Test,


----------



## 360Faceplant (15. April 2022)

Dito! Saugut geworden! 👍👍

Bin allerdings fast dran vorbeigerauscht 😂


----------



## Marko S (15. April 2022)

Mann muss natürlich sagen dass wir denn ganzen Bereich seit letzten Jahr umbauen und noch ein paar Anpassungen folgen. 
Der Abschnitt ist derzeit noch nicht ganz fertig, insoweit ist die Linie nicht überall ganz schlüssig.


----------



## Marko S (23. April 2022)

Die Wurzelbehandlung war erfolgreich und die Zahnlücke haben wir direkt wieder füllen können.
Damit ist ein weiterer Schritt der Renovierung getan.
Bald werden die nachfolgenden Sprünge überarbeitet damit es flüssiger im Bereich zwischen Skyline Boner und Wallride wird.
Es bleibt also spannend.

Auch im Abschnitt 1 am Windeck werden derzeit weitere Arbeiten durchgeführt.
Hier wird es weitere Elemente geben und an einigen Stellen sind Renovierungsarbeiten notwendig.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2022)

Gude zusammen,
wer es noch nicht weiß, ging ja auch übern DIMB-Verteiler:

Am 30.04. wird es ein Mountainbike Season Opening in Kronberg geben, organisiert und veranstaltet von der Stadt Kronberg, supported by Hibike. Am 01.05. ist ja das Radrennen Eschborn-Frankfurt und wir dachten uns, es wäre cool bei der Gelegenheit auch mal etwas für die Stollenfraktion zu tun. 

Das Event geht gegen 11:00/12:00 los und dann gibt es auch geführte Touren. Ich werde auch guiden. Es gibt kostenlose Leihbikes von Hibike. Es gibt eine Chillout Area mit Liegestühlen, diverse Stände und eine große Videowall auf der um 19:00 noch ein neuer Bikefilm gezeigt wird.

Wann: Sa, 30. April, ab 11:00 bis nachmittags / abends
Wo:     Berliner Platz, Berliner Platz, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus

https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/ig-news/
https://www.kronberg.de/de/aktuelle...il/bike-opening-und-radklassiker-in-kronberg/
https://www.facebook.com/events/702222607639284/?ref=newsfeed

Schaut doch mal vorbei, wird sicher ganz nett. Bei Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. April 2022)

_Korrektur_, habe gerade neue Infos erhalten: Hibike selbst stellt nur Bikes von Coboc zur Verfügung (das ist wohl mehr so City/Trekking). Evtl. gibt es noch ein paar Speci Levo SL von einem anderen Anbieter. Wenn ihr geführte Touren mitfahren wollt am besten eigenes Bike auch noch mitbringen, da ich derzeit nicht garantieren kann, dass ausreichend viele (e)MTBs zur Verfügung stehen.

Sorry


----------



## Marko S (28. April 2022)

Wir bauen am Freitag am Windeck einen Anlieger um.
Wenn jemand zum unterstützen dazu kommen würde wäre das Super.
Ludwig und ich sind so gegen 14:30 Uhr vor Ort.
2-3 Leute wären Super.
Über die WhatsApp Baugruppe läuft die Anfrage auch.
Bitte um Rückmeldung hier oder in WhatsApp wenn jemand zum helfen kommt.
Material ist bereits einiges vorhanden.
Der Flowtrail Hänger mit Werkzeug auch.
Bitte Verpflegung und Handschuhe mitbringen.
Wir bauen rund 100m unterhalb vom Einstieg am Windeck, siehe Fotos.


----------



## 666 (29. April 2022)

spunkt schrieb:


> Mmhhh... Sieht das nicht nach einer etwas "stumpfen" Landung aus?


Der Sprung funktioniert gut und die Landung Passt!


xtccc schrieb:


> ..wie an diversen anderen Sprüngen auch ?


Da ist was dran.


Marko S schrieb:


> Der neue Sprung ist rechtzeitig zum schönen Wochenende fertig geworden. Bitte wie immer erstmal angucken und langsam rantasten.
> Ein paar Reparaturen wurden auch noch im Abschnitt 1 durchgeführt, die Sturmschäden sind somit beseitigt.
> Viel Spaß damit.


Danke das Ihr soviel Arbeit, Schweiß und Bier investiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (30. April 2022)

Verhalten bei einer Baustelle am Flowtrail Feldberg ⚠️

Wenn Ihr auf Baumaßnahmen am Flowtrail trefft bitte folgende Regel einhalten.

1. ab der Beschilderung/Absperrung langsam bis an die Baustelle fahren.
2. wenn notwendig kurz absteigen und schieben.
3. auf die Anweisungen der Bauleiter achten.
4. den Flowtrail nicht verlassen bzw. nicht einfach irgendwo durch den Wald fahren.

Im allgemeinen könnt ihr langsam und mit Rücksicht auf die Bauarbeiten durch die Baustelle rollen, bzw. in unmittelbarer Nähe vorbei schieben.

Danke für das Berücksichtigen der Vorgaben.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Marko S (30. April 2022)

666 schrieb:


> Der Sprung funktioniert gut und die Landung Passt!
> 
> Da ist was dran.
> 
> Danke das Ihr soviel Arbeit, Schweiß und Bier investiert.


Zum Thema Sprünge,

wie ihr bestimmt bemerkt habt ist auch in diesem Bereich einiges in letzter Zeit passiert.
Es gibt neue gebaute Sprünge die sicherlich nicht so schlecht sind.
Auch an den länger bestehenden hat sich zum Teil bereits etwas getan und hier wird sich in Zukunft noch einiges verändern.
Insofern wir Arbeiten daran.

Ich kann euch aber auch nur ans Herz  legen kommt mal zu einem Bautag und unterstützt uns.
Auch wenn ihr selbst vielleicht nicht so ganz wisst wie ihr bauen müsst, wir haben erfahrene Bauleiter die am Bautag  vor Ort sind und alle koordinieren bzw.
die Bauarbeiten vorbereitet und geplant haben.
Wenn einer von euch bereits Erfahrungen mit dem bauen von so einer Strecke hatte noch besser.
Kommt vorbei wir lernen uns bei ein paar Bautagen kennen und wenn wir feststellen das passt für uns könnt ihr in Absprache mit den anderen Bauleiter gerne eigene Projekte umsetzen.
Das ganze wird aber nur im Team funktionieren.


----------



## Marko S (30. April 2022)

Gestern konnten wir dank der Starken Unterstützung wieder einen Bereich im Abschnitt 1 Windeck-Fuchstanz ausbessern bzw. umbauen. Jungs das war wirklich super, hat viel Spaß gemacht und das Ergebnis funktioniert auch bestens.


----------



## Marko S (16. Mai 2022)

Jetzt ist es kein Geheimnis mehr.
Wie im Dezember versprochen gibt es jetzt auf dem Flowtrail einen Whale Tail.
Free Willy.

Der junge Orca hat aktuell noch keinen Absprung  und auch keine Landung,
aber das lösen wir hoffentlich kommende Woche.

Nochmals großen Dank an alle Helfer heute.
Wie immer war es ein Fest mit euch! 👍


----------



## Marko S (18. Mai 2022)

Feuer Frei!
Free Willy darf ab heute befahren werden.
Man muss tatsächlich gar nicht schnell sein um gut zu springen.
Lasst es deshalb langsam angehen.
Wer sich noch nicht an springen traut aber trotzdem 🎢 spüren möchte kann einfach drüber rollen.
Es gibt keine Gaps oder hohe Absätze.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Rick7 (18. Mai 2022)

Hey ich muss nochmal ein großes Lob da lassen. Gestern mal wieder den flowtrail gefahren und es war einfach Hölle wie der gerollt ist. Das liegt nicht nur an den trockenen Bedingungen sondern auch stark an eurer Arbeit. Vor allem die Ausbesserungen im 1. und in der Mitte des 2. Abschnitts sind wirklich gut 
Ich finde man merkt wie die Qualität der Arbeit ständig zunimmt. Hatte monster mässig Spaß gestern und hoffe dass ich auch mal wieder mit an packen kann. In diesem Sinne... ride (and dig) on


----------



## Marko S (24. Mai 2022)

Hallo an alle Freunde des gepflegten Geländeradsports.
Ihr wisst das unser Sport extrem viel Spaß macht aber manchmal auch gefährlich sein kann.
Eine Line verpasst, zu hart abgezogen, die Landung übersprungen oder einfach den Staub im Anlieger übersehen.

Wir wollen uns in den kommenden 3 Wochen hier zusammen mit Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V., HIBIKE  und der Bergwacht Großer Feldberg  ein bisschen auf das Thema Sicherheit fokussieren.
Wir werden euch 3-4 mal pro Woche mit nützlichen Informationen rund ums Thema "Sicher auf dem Trail" versorgen.

Es wird auch ein Gewinnspiel geben! Ja, richtig gelesen!  Hibike hat für euch zusammem mit Bell Helmets  richtig coole Preise organisiert und wir legen auch noch was drauf.
Also bleibt dran und fahrt sicher auf dem Trail.


----------



## Marko S (26. Mai 2022)

Auch wenn man umsichtig mit dem Rad unterwegs ist, kann doch mal etwas passieren.
Damit dich die Rettungskräfte im Fall der Fälle schnell finden, haben wir den Trail extra mit Rettungspunkten ausgestattet.
Circa alle 300-400 m gibt es ein Schild auf dem die Nummer des Rettungspunktes und die Koordinaten stehen.
Die Rettungskräfte und die Bergwacht kennen die Rettungspunkte auch und können danach Ihre Anfahrt planen.
Am Besten macht Ihr euch vor der Befahrung des Trails mit dem Rettungskonzept vertraut.
Dann müsst Ihr im Notfall nicht erst überlegen wo Ihr euch befindet.

Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V.  HIBIKE  Bergwacht Großer Feldberg Flowtrail Feldberg Gravity Pilots e.V.


----------



## Marko S (26. Mai 2022)

Es sind euch bestimmt beim hochfahren im Abschnitt 1 Windeck Fuchstanz die Erdhaufen rechts neben dem Hauptweg aufgefallen.
Das ganze Material ist für den Flowtrail Feldberg bestimmt.
Wir haben bereits begonnen das Material zu verarbeiten z.B. bei Free Willy, bei Anpassungen von einem Sprung oder um die Baue Linie etwas flowiger zu gestalten und Wurzeln abzudecken.
Die Arbeit werden nächste Woche fortgesetzt.
Wenn ihr also in nächster Zeit an einer Baustelle vorbei kommt freut sich der ein oder andere Bauleiter vielleicht über etwas Unterstützung.
Kurz eine Schubkarre befüllen oder hochfahren, ein paar Steine sammeln, 10-15 Minuten Zeit investieren ist meistens ausreichend.
Zu größeren Bautagen werden wir natürlich auch hier aufrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (2. Juni 2022)

Länger und breiter - da soll nochmal jemand sagen wir hören nicht aufs Feedback aus der Community 🤣😉

Schaut euch den Table am Ende des Abschnitts 2 mal an.
Die Länge sollte jetzt hoffentlich besser zur Geschwindigkeit passen.


Viel Spaß im Wald


----------



## Marko S (2. Juni 2022)

Der allerwichtigste Ausrüstungsgegenstand zum Mountainbike fahren ist …?
Genau, der Helm.
Leider viel zu oft müssen wir auf dem Trail darauf hinweisen, dass eine Helmpflicht besteht. Die Gegenargumente sind von uns nicht nachvollziehbar.
Auch wenn noch nie etwas passiert ist, kann es trotzdem das erste Mal geben und Helme sind auch nicht mehr schwer und schlecht belüftet!
Deshalb bitten wir euch alle nicht nur die Helmpflicht auf den offiziellen Trails zu respektieren, sondern generell einen Helm beim Radfahren aufzusetzen.
Die Schutzhülle reduziert die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer schweren Verletzung und Langzeitschäden beim Unfall signifikant.

Helme sind auch keine Einmalanschaffung. Du solltest deinen Helm mindestens nach 3–5 Jahren austauschen.
Am besten, bevor er in seine Einzelteile zerfällt.
Nach einem Sturz, auch ohne sichtbare Schäden, sollte ein Helm generell ausgetauscht werden.

Wer gerade einen neuen Helm sucht und sich nicht entscheiden kann, ob es ein Full-Face oder eine Halbschale werden soll.
Kann sich ja mal den neuen BELL SUPER AIR R SPHERICAL anschauen.
Der Allround-MTB-Helm auf neuem Level!
Der Helm ist vollgepackt mit coolen Features.
Zum Beispiel den mit zwei Klicks abnehmbarer Kinnbügel, Flex Spherical- und MIPS®-Technologie, extrem gute Belüftung und alles bei geringem Gewicht!
Falls euch der Helm interessiert, findet Ihr einen Link dazu in der Bio.
Außerdem noch weitere Informationen von www.hibike.de  zum Thema Fahrradhelm.
Und wem das auch noch nicht spannend genug ist, sollte auf jeden Fall den Profilen von Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V., HIBIKE  und der Bergwacht Großer Feldberg  folgen.
Da wird es bald die Möglichkeit geben einen Bell Helmets SUPER Air R SPHERICAL zu gewinnen!


----------



## cjbffm (2. Juni 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Du solltest deinen Helm mindestens nach 3–5 Jahren austauschen.


Das ist ein oft kolportierter Unsinn, der schon mehrfach wiederlegt worden ist. - Oder tauscht jemand seinen Motorrad- oder Bauhelm regelmäßig aus? Hat schon mal jemand geraten, die Kunststoff-Stoßfänger am Auto nach fünf Jahren auszutauschen? 

Ansonsten: ist das Werbung für Bell oder ein in Kronberg ansässiges Fahrradgeschäft?


----------



## fliege1 (2. Juni 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Das ist ein oft kolportierter Unsinn, der schon mehrfach wiederlegt worden ist. - Oder tauscht jemand seinen Motorrad- oder Bauhelm regelmäßig aus? Hat schon mal jemand geraten, die Kunststoff-Stoßfänger am Auto nach fünf Jahren auszutauschen?
> 
> Ansonsten: ist das Werbung für Bell oder ein in Kronberg ansässiges Fahrradgeschäft?


Kein Unsinn Bauhelme haben ein amtliches Datum in den Helm gestempelt, wann er ausgetauscht werden muß. Je nach Material nach 4 oder 8 Jahren!


----------



## Bingo1979 (2. Juni 2022)

fliege1 schrieb:


> Kein Unsinn Bauhelme haben ein amtliches Datum in den Helm gestempelt, wann er ausgetauscht werden muß. Je nach Material nach 4 oder 8 Jahren!


Danke für die Richtigstellung


----------



## Rick7 (2. Juni 2022)

Er tauscht ja auch sein 26 Zoll bike nicht aus 🤭


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (3. Juni 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> *HÜHNERSCHEISSE*!


was soll die werbung? haben die dich angestellt? ohne helm abwärts ist sicher nicht optimal, aber du hebelst einige gedanken des radfahrens komplett aus... ich will es nicht ideen oder ideale nennen.
bist du erfolgsorientiert oder einfach nur neben dir?
in weiten teilen ist es wirklich eklig dabei zuzuschauen wie menschen menschen behandeln um sie anschließend melken zu können.


----------



## wartool (3. Juni 2022)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> was soll die werbung? haben die dich angestellt? ohne helm abwärts ist sicher nicht optimal, aber du hebelst einige gedanken des radfahrens komplett aus... ich will es nicht ideen oder ideale nennen.
> bist du erfolgsorientiert oder einfach nur neben dir?
> in weiten teilen ist es wirklich eklig dabei zuzuschauen wie menschen menschen behandeln um sie anschließend melken zu können.


Du scheinst neben Dir zu stehen einen derjenigen so dumm anzupflaumen, der einen nicht unerheblichen Teil seiner Freizeit und Herzblut investiert, damit sogar Leute  wie Du den Flowtrail fahren können... Spar dir die Luft und helf mal bauen....


----------



## Rick7 (3. Juni 2022)

Na kommt jetzt kriegt euch mal wieder ein, war doch bisher recht zivilisiert hier. 
Die Seite ist voll mit Werbung also bitte 🤷‍♂️


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Juni 2022)

wartool schrieb:


> Du scheinst neben Dir zu stehen einen derjenigen so dumm anzupflaumen, der einen nicht unerheblichen Teil seiner Freizeit und Herzblut investiert, damit sogar Leute  wie Du den Flowtrail fahren können... Spar dir die Luft und helf mal bauen....


meinungen sind halt wie ...löcher. ich schätze was dort geleistet wurde und habe nichts dazu beigetragen. online mache ich die klappe auf und rad fahre ich auch nur noch sehr selten. dennoch behaupte ich, dass es übergriffig ist andere zu bevormunden.
wenn wir uns beim radfahren begegnen, würden wir sicher respektvoller miteinander umgehen. offensichtlich ist es mir gelungen mich zu weit ausm fenster zu lehnen. augenscheinlich hast du es mir gleichgetan. lassen wir den scheiß und freuen uns auf die nächste radtour.


----------



## Marko S (6. Juni 2022)

Vielleicht habt Ihr es schon bemerkt.
Aber wir haben angefangen unseren großen Projekten Namen zu vergeben.
Naja, Namen hatten sie schon immer aber jetzt wurde auch alles beschriftet,
damit Ihr auch wisst wo Ihr gerade drauf abgezogen habt.

Wir sehen uns im Wald.
Das Bauteam!


----------



## Marko S (9. Juni 2022)

Wir würden sagen, hier wurde es dringend Zeit für eine Ladung Erde.🤔
Schaut euch mal den Vorher/nachher Vergleich an und sagt uns was ihr davon haltet.🥳😉

Viel Spaß, euer Bauteam


----------



## 360Faceplant (9. Juni 2022)

Yes! Großartig! Danke, danke, danke!!! 😃


----------



## Marko S (10. Juni 2022)

Achtung! Heute sind wir in einigen Bereichen vom Flowtrail am arbeiten. 
Zum einen werden wir mit dem Freischneider unterwegs sein und die Bereiche bearbeiten die etwas zuwuchern. 
Zum anderen sind wir am Nachmittag im Abschnitt 1 Windeck-Fuchstanz unterwegs und führen arbeiten weiter, die wir vor ein paar Wochen bereits begonnen hatten.
Insofern heute etwas Obacht geben, besonders im Bereich wo der Freischneider im Einsatz ist.
Die arbeiten mit dem Freischneider finden auf dem gesamten Flowtrail statt.


----------



## 666 (10. Juni 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Am letzten Sonntag wurden von mehr als 100 Teilnehmern rund 1200 Bäume gepflanzt.
> Wir sind alle überwältigt von eurem Engagement.
> 
> DANKE!
> Gravity Pilots e.V. Mountain Sports Oberursel Oberursel im Dialog


Was machen eigentlich die Setzlinge, Leben die noch?


----------



## Joerg61 (10. Juni 2022)

Liebe Trailbauer, könnt ihr mir sagen, welcher Trail vom Feldberg runter Richtung Oberreifenberg/ Fuchstanz der leichtere ist? Eventuell verschlägt es meine bessere Hälfte und mich am WE im Zuge einer Tour dorthin und ich würde gerne mit ihr da runterkullern, da die Trails mehr oder weniger auf dem Weg liegen. Bad Orb ist bereits bekannt und wurde für befahrbar befunden.   

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Info.
Übrigens: Starke Arbeit, die ihr da macht. 👍😍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fort (10. Juni 2022)

Fuchstanz hat den Vorteil das es dort Ausflugslokale gibt
und es ist frequentiert von MTB/Radlern/Wanderern,
sprich "Leben" und Kontakte


----------



## Marko S (10. Juni 2022)

Joerg61 schrieb:


> Liebe Trailbauer, könnt ihr mir sagen, welcher Trail vom Feldberg runter Richtung Oberreifenberg/ Fuchstanz der leichtere ist? Eventuell verschlägt es meine bessere Hälfte und mich am WE im Zuge einer Tour dorthin und ich würde gerne mit ihr da runterkullern, da die Trails mehr oder weniger auf dem Weg liegen. Bad Orb ist bereits bekannt und wurde für befahrbar befunden.
> 
> Vielen Dank schon mal für die Info.
> Übrigens: Starke Arbeit, die ihr da macht. 👍😍


Der Flowtrail Richtung Fuchstanz ist die leichtere Abfahrt. Die DH-Strecke nach Oberreifenberg ist anspruchsvoller.


----------



## Joerg61 (10. Juni 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Der Flowtrail Richtung Fuchstanz ist die leichtere Abfahrt.


Vielen Dank schon Mal. Ist die Einfahrt zum Flowtrail rechts oder links vom Brunhildisfelsen? Ich checke das auf eurer Homepage nicht.  
Edith: Ah, ich sehe gerade, das der Flowtrail auf der anderen Seite ist. Mich hatte irritiert, das es in Oberreifenberg auch einen Fuchstanzweg gibt.


----------



## Rick7 (10. Juni 2022)

Joerg61 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon Mal. Ist die Einfahrt zum Flowtrail rechts oder links vom Brunhildisfelsen? Ich checke das auf eurer Homepage nicht.
> Edith: Ah, ich sehe gerade, das der Flowtrail auf der anderen Seite ist. Mich hatte irritiert, das es in Oberreifenberg auch einen Fuchstanzweg gibt.


Jo genau, die beiden Wege rechts und links des Brunhildisfelsen sind links die "enduro" rechts die "DH" 
Flowtrail startet weiter unten in die Gegenrichtung am Windeck.


----------



## Joerg61 (10. Juni 2022)

Alles klar, bedankt.


----------



## Marko S (10. Juni 2022)

Joerg61 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank schon Mal. Ist die Einfahrt zum Flowtrail rechts oder links vom Brunhildisfelsen? Ich checke das auf eurer Homepage nicht.
> Edith: Ah, ich sehe gerade, das der Flowtrail auf der anderen Seite ist. Mich hatte irritiert, das es in Oberreifenberg auch einen Fuchstanzweg gibt.


Du bist anscheinend auf der falschen Seite. 
Schau mal hier, du kannst auf der Karte auch Zoom. 








						Strecke
					

Beschilderung, Wichtiges vor dem Befahren, Tracks, Karte.



					flowtrail-feldberg.de
				



Das sollte dann eigentlich eindeutig sein


----------



## Marko S (11. Juni 2022)

Wir konnten heute und gestern danke der großartigen Unterstützung wieder veil Erde bewegen.
Einen großen Danke an alle die Heute und gestern so tatkräftig geholfen haben.
Trotz des straffen Programms wurden auch ein paar Pumpwellen und kleine Sprünge gebaut.
Viel Erde wurde aber auch verwendet um den Bereich rund um Nessie etwas Flowiger und schneller zu machen.
Das wird sich vor allem im Herbst wenn es wieder feuchter wird bemerkbar machen.

Danke für die Super Unterstützung.
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam.


----------



## Marko S (23. Juni 2022)

Auch Heute haben wir wieder einiges geschafft,
dank der spontanen Helfer und von Bastiano der mich eine ganze Weile unterstützt hat,
wurden mehrere Anlieger saniert und für die nächsten Jahre gesichert.
Auch ein kleiner Sprunghügel ist entstanden.
Leider wurde heute aber auch der Bagger zum Abtransport der Erdhaufen angeliefert,
insofern war es das dann mit der schnell und günstig verfügbaren Erde für die Weiterentwicklung vom Abschnitt 1.
Nun gut mann soll ja positiv denken und wir haben in den letzten Wochen auch einiges geschafft.
Danke nochmal an alle die uns in den letzten Wochen unterstützt haben. 

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Marko S (16. August 2022)

Nach den Fällungen der letzten Wochen wurde eine Verbreiterung der Landung von TWIX möglich und nötig.
Danke an die Jungs von Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V. für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (16. August 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Nach den Fällungen der letzten Wochen wurde eine Verbreiterung der Landung von TWIX möglich und nötig.
> Danke an die Jungs von Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V. für die schnelle Hilfe.



Oh ja. da wäre ich schonmal fast links neben die Landung gesegelt. Super Maßnahme!


----------



## Marko S (25. August 2022)

Achtung wegen der extremen Trocknerheit ist der Flowtrail Feldberg an einigen Stellen sehr ausgefahren. Dies Schäden können derzeit nicht behoben werden, hier fehlt einfach die Feuchtigkeit im Boden.
Auch unsere Bauwerke leiden unter der geringen Feuchtigkeit und der sehr starken Nutzung.
Es können überall Bremswellen, Löcher oder größere Steine vor einem auftauchen, fahrt bitte etwas vorsichtiger.
Eine aggressive Fahrweise, oder viel Bremsen schadet dem Boden derzeit sehr.
Bitte nehmt etwas Rücksicht auf die derzeitigen Bedingungen und passt eure Fahrweise entsprechend an.

Danke euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## Marko S (25. August 2022)

Ein paar Reparaturen konnten wir in letzter Zeit aber trotz der extremen Trockenheit durchführen.
Wir hoffen aber alle auf etwas Regen damit sich die Bedingungen für den Wald und Tierwelt wieder verbessern.
Was am Ende auch für den Flowtrail Feldberg gut wäre.


----------



## -mats- (26. August 2022)

Spitze, vielen Dank! Hoffen wir mal auf Regen am WE.


----------



## Marko S (23. September 2022)

Unser Risky Rabbit strahlt wieder wie neu.
Dank dem vielen Regen der letzten Tage,  können wir endlich wieder mit den Erdarbeiten weitermachen.


----------



## Marko S (23. September 2022)

Vielen Dank allen Helfern vom Bautag am letzten Samstag.
Wir haben die Anlieger im Sektion 13 saniert.
Besondere Ehre gebührt Jens und seinem Sohn, die zu zweit einen neuen rechts Anlieger aufgefüllt und geshaped haben.
Dessen Gerüst haben wir vor einem Jahr gebaut, aber nie vervollständigt, da wir dachten er passt nicht in die Linie.
Nach den ersten Probefahrten stellt sich raus: Er bereichert die rechte Linie im Abschnitt 13, da man geschmeidiger in den folgenden Anlieger am hohen Baumstumpf kommt.
Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (23. September 2022)

Gestern wurde auch Hi Line im Abschnitt 1 repariert und ausgebessert.
Die ersten Arbeiten für die Herbst - Winterzeit wurden auch begonnen und Drainagen freigelegt.


----------



## Marko S (29. September 2022)

Heute haben wir einige Elemente auf dem Trail, die durch den trockenen Sommer gelitten haben, ausbessern können.
Die Landung des Skyline-Boners ist wieder frisch, danach wurde eine kleiner Wurzelsprung durch
einen stabilen Steinabzieher ersetzt und final der folgende kleine Sprung so gut es geht repariert.

Der Abschnitt ab Rettunspunkt 11 ist trotzdem über den Sommer stark erodiert.
Deshalb ist es auch neben den Elementen noch etwas rumpelig.
Aber Ihr habt ja alle Federung am Fahrrad. 😁😉


----------



## ksjogo (29. September 2022)

Danke für die Arbeit!
Ich persönlich find es geil wenn es so rumpelig ist. 
Gerade der raue Abschnitt in der kahlen Landschaft ist einfach was anderes.
Bitte nicht zu viel 'ausbessern'.


----------



## Marko S (29. September 2022)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Danke für die Arbeit!
> Ich persönlich find es geil wenn es so rumpelig ist.
> Gerade der raue Abschnitt in der kahlen Landschaft ist einfach was anderes.
> Bitte nicht zu viel 'ausbessern'.


Wir wollen natürlich auch solche Bereiche wo es etwas rumpeliger ist erhalten.
Insgesamt ist aber die Zielgruppe bzw die meisten Nutzer vom Flowtrail Feldberg mit diesen Abschnitten etwas überfordert.
Insoweit versuchen wir meistens für beide Gruppen eine Linie zu realisieren.
Wir beim Flowtrail Feldberg haben hier nicht wie bei vielen anderen Strecken eine klare Trennung, vielmehr bieten wir immer wieder alternative Linien die sich kombinieren lassen an.
Das ist beim ersten Mal fahren sicher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Wer die Strecke kennt für den bieten sich aber immer wieder alternative Routen an.
Das wollen wir auch zukünftig so beibehalten.
Insgesamt wird sich die Strecke aber immer mehr Richtung einem eher natürlichen Flowtrail entwickeln.
Wir wollen keine Murmelbahn, wir wollen aber auch keine ruppige DH Strecke realisieren.
Der Flowtrail Feldberg wird sich Insgesamt zwischen diesen beiden Streckentypen etablieren.


----------



## 2 wheel drive (30. September 2022)

Marko S schrieb:


> Wir wollen natürlich auch solche Bereiche wo es etwas rumpeliger ist erhalten.
> Insgesamt ist aber die Zielgruppe bzw die meisten Nutzer vom Flowtrail Feldberg mit diesen Abschnitten etwas überfordert.
> Insoweit versuchen wir meistens für beide Gruppen eine Linie zu realisieren.
> Wir beim Flowtrail Feldberg haben hier nicht wie bei vielen anderen Strecken eine klare Trennung, vielmehr bieten wir immer wieder alternative Linien die sich kombinieren lassen an.
> ...



Finde ich absolut in Ordnung. Mich persönlich hat das rumpelige an den flacheren Stellen immer sehr gestört, sowas fahre ich nicht gerne. Wenn es steiler wird, so wie an den DH Strecken oben, darf es gerne rumpeln, kein Thema.


----------



## Marko S (4. Oktober 2022)

Am Freitag waren wieder Reparaturen im Abschnitt Windeck Fuchstanz angesagt.
Ein Sprung musste überarbeitet werden, Wurzeln wurden abgedeckt und Drainagen wieder frei gemacht.
Danke an alle die mich spontan unterstützt haben. 👍


----------



## Marko S (8. Oktober 2022)

Viele Nutzer vom Flowtrail Feldberg fahren die Blaue Linie.
Gestern haben wir hier eine anspruchsvolle Stelle entschärft und den Flow weiter verbessert.
Weitere notwendige Reparaturen in dem Bereich und an WALL·E wurden auch durchgeführt.


----------



## Sagi (8. Oktober 2022)

Und schon wieder ein paar Wurzeln weniger …


----------



## 360Faceplant (10. Oktober 2022)

Sagi schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein paar Wurzeln weniger …


Schon. Macht allerdings auch Sinn auf der blauen Line, die ja für jeden fahrbar sein sollte.


----------



## Marko S (10. Oktober 2022)

Sagi schrieb:


> Und schon wieder ein paar Wurzeln weniger …


Ich würde mal vermuten die Linie fährst du an der Stelle nicht. Ich gehe mal davon aus du fährst über den Sepp Step, der ist gerade 1,5m weiter oben, insofern dürfte das für die meisten verschmerzbar sein und alle anderen sind froh das sie den Bereich ohne Probleme auch im Herbst noch befahren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (29. Oktober 2022)

Gestern ging es weiter mit den Sanierungsarbeiten im Abschnitt 1 vom Flowtrail Feldberg.
Eine Anliegerkombi stand zur Erneuerung an und ein kleiner Sprung wurde angelegt.
Die Landung vom neuen Sprung muss später aber noch etwas angepasst werden.
Fürs erste sollte es aber reichen.


----------



## 360Faceplant (29. Oktober 2022)

Wird direkt morgen getestet! Danke euch!!!


----------



## Marko S (7. November 2022)

Wir waren mal wieder fleißig unterwegs und haben die letzten Abschnitte des Flowtrails für euch vom Laub befreit🍁🍂🍂🍁
Nun seht ihr auch endlich wieder wo der Trail entlang geht 😉.
Netter Nebeneffekt, die Strecke trocknet schneller ab.

Viel Spaß 🤙


----------



## Marko S (7. November 2022)

Pünktlich zum Wochenende haben wir ein paar dringende Renovierungen im Abschnitt 3 durchgeführt.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Marko S (10. November 2022)

⚠️ BAUTAG ⚠️
Diesen Samstag 12.11. ist Bautag im Abschnitt 3.
Wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Waldrand an der Klinik Hohemark.
Wir bessern die Anlieger aus und mit genug Manpower stocken wir Jolly Jumper auf, damit die Landung steiler und geschmeidiger wird.
Über Unterstützung von euch würden wir uns freuen.
Der Herbst ist Bauzeit und so werden wir in den nächsten Wochen weitere öffentliche Bautage durchführen. 
Werkzeug ist vorhanden. C.U.


----------



## Marko S (14. November 2022)

Wir konnten am Wochenende wie geplant Jolly-Jumper erfolgreich aufgestocken.
Außerdem wurden die Absprünge vom Long-Shot und Space-Force wintertauglich gemacht.
Vielen Dank an alle Helfer👍


----------



## Marko S (16. November 2022)

Auch für das kommende Wochenende planen wir wieder einen Baueinsatz.
Das Wetter soll leider nicht mehr so schön werden, ob Sa oder So werden wir noch bekannt geben.
Es stehen Arbeiten im Bereich zwischen RP11 und RP12 an,  das ist der Bereich um WALL·E.


----------



## Marko S (18. November 2022)

_Wie bereits angekündigt ist für Morgen (Samstag) ein kleiner Bautag angesetzt.
Über Unterstützung würde ich mich freuen.
Das Wetter soll jetzt nicht ganz so schlecht werden wie erst angekündigt.
Wir sind im Bereich zwischen RP11 und RP12 ab circa 10:30 am arbeiten.
Ich fahre vorher über die Hohemark.
Werkzeug ist genügend vorhanden.
Bitte warme Kleidung, festes Schuhwerk und Handschuhe mitbringen._


----------



## Marko S (22. November 2022)

Am kommenden Wochenende ist wieder Bautag.
Ob Sa oder So ist wieder Wetterabhängig und wird am Ende der Woche festgelegt.
Über Unterstützung würde ich mich freuen.
Die Arbeiten finden wieder im Bereich RP11 / RP12 statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (25. November 2022)

Am kommenden Sonntag ist wieder Bautag.
Wir sind wieder ab circa 10:30 Uhr im Bereich RP11/ RP12 am bauen.
Hier legen wir eine neue Linie an.
Wir fahren um 10:00 Uhr über die Hohemark und laden unser Werkzeug.
Wer mit zur Baustelle fahren möchte bitte vorher melden, die Plätze sind begrenzt, Räder können nicht mitgenommen werden.
Ihr könnt aber gerne einen Rucksack oder Schuhe ins Auto legen und dann mit dem Rad fahren.
Bitte festes Schuhwerk, Handschuhe und warme Kleidung mitbringen, natürlich etwas zum Essen und Trinken nicht vergessen.


----------



## Marko S (30. November 2022)

Wie angekündigt ging es am letzten Wochenende mit dem Bau vom neuen Streckenabschitt weiter.
Bitte die neue Linie nicht befahren, sie ist weder fertig gebaut noch ist der Boden verdichtet.
Das befahren sorgt am Ende nur für unnötige Arbeit auf unser Seite.
Danke an Luca, Nils, Marius und Dominik für die top Unterstützung heute.


----------



## Marko S (30. November 2022)

Aufgrund einer Jagdveranstaltung ist der 3. Abschnitt des Flowtrails (zwischen Emminghaushütte und Hohemark) morgen am 1.12.2022 ganztägig gesperrt. Bitte den Bereich weiträumig umfahren. Danke


----------



## Marko S (5. Dezember 2022)

Es geht voran trotz Schnee und Eis.🥶

#dirtlove
#trailbuilder 
#nodignoride 
#newlinie
#bigberms


----------



## Marko S (12. Dezember 2022)

Es geht voran und langsam ist die neue Linie erkennbar.
Der Aufwand hierfür ist in dem Gelände allerdings enorm und ein paar kleine Steinchen sowie etwas Erde müssen noch bewegt werden.


----------



## Marko S (12. Dezember 2022)

Free Willys erster Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (20. Dezember 2022)

Wegen den derzeitigen Bedingungen ist der Flowtrail Feldberg bis auf weiteres geschlossen.


----------



## Marko S (1. Januar 2023)

Der Abschnitt 2 zwischen Altkönig und Emminghaushütte ist ab dem 1.1.2023 bis auf weiteres geschlossen.
Leider kam es bis jetzt zu keiner Vertragsverlängerung.
Wir wünschen allen Bikern einen guten Rutsch in ein unfallfreies 2023 mit vielen sonnigen Bike-Kilometern.

Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam


----------



## 360Faceplant (1. Januar 2023)

Erstmal: Frohes Neues!!! 

Leider ja nur zu 2/3, da gestern noch die Message kam, dass Abschnitt 2 bis auf weiteres gesperrt ist, da es bisher zu keiner Vertragsverlängerung kam. 

@Marko S 
Kannst du da mehr sagen und gibt es irgendwas wie man da supporten kann?


----------



## Rick7 (1. Januar 2023)

Das ist ja mal echt bitter, längster und bester Abschnitt mit zig Features  und reingesteckter Arbeit. 😒


----------



## 360Faceplant (1. Januar 2023)

Rick7 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal echt bitter, längster und bester Abschnitt mit zig Features  und reingesteckter Arbeit. 😒



Absolut! Hoffentlich kommt man da doch noch irgendwie zusammen. 

Ansonsten wird es vermutlich vermehrt auf die Alternativen ausufern, was wiederum zu ungewollten Spannungen führen könnte da nicht „offiziell“ und - voilà - da hätten wir den Salat. 😬


----------



## Marko S (1. Januar 2023)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Erstmal: Frohes Neues!!!
> 
> Leider ja nur zu 2/3, da gestern noch die Message kam, dass Abschnitt 2 bis auf weiteres gesperrt ist, da es bisher zu keiner Vertragsverlängerung kam.
> 
> ...


Derzeit wollen wir hierzu keine weiteren Angaben machen. Sollten wir Hilfe benötigen werden wir uns melden. Danke 


360Faceplant schrieb:


> Ansonsten wird es vermutlich vermehrt auf die Alternativen ausufern, was wiederum zu ungewollten Spannungen führen könnte da nicht „offiziell“ und - voilà - da hätten wir den Salat. 😬


Ich kann soviel sagen das genau die Trails im Umfeld ein Problem für uns darstellen.

Allen ein frohes neues Jahr.


----------



## 360Faceplant (2. Januar 2023)

Danke schonmal für das Feedback!!! 

Ohne jetzt hier den Moralapostel raushängen zu lassen, hab ich so was ähnliches schon befürchtet. Vor allem da die besagten Alternativen vor allem in letzter Zeit immer heftiger frequentiert wurden und sich teils größere Gruppen 50m neben dem Einstieg ins Gelände gestürzt haben oder eben raus gekommen sind. Interessanterweise waren das auch nur zu relativ geringen Teilen die „jungen Wilden“, sondern eher erfahrenere Kollegen die es eigentlich besser wissen müssten...

Wie auch immer, bitte sagt unbedingt Bescheid. Ich bin sicher, dass einige hier und anderswo ihre vermeintlich hilfreichen geistigen und körperlichen Fähigkeiten gerne einsetzen, um alles zu tun damit der Abschnitt weiter lebt ( Massnahmenplan, Wiederherstellung, „Stewardship“ etc.) 🤙


----------



## Ben9696 (2. Januar 2023)

Und jetzt werdet ihr in die VA genommen für die Besucher? Entweder fahren die Leute jetzt illegal den Abschnitt oder noch mehr auf den "Illegalen" Trails...

Damit wird am Ende niemand gewinnen.

Viel Erfolg bei den Diskussionen!


----------



## 360Faceplant (2. Januar 2023)

Ben9696 schrieb:


> Und jetzt werdet ihr in die VA genommen für die Besucher? Entweder fahren die Leute jetzt illegal den Abschnitt oder noch mehr auf den "Illegalen" Trails...
> 
> Damit wird am Ende niemand gewinnen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg bei den Diskussionen!


Bin sicher, dass das entsprechend durch Schilder/Zettel am Einstieg (und vermutlich auch oberhalb vom Abschnitt 1 kommend) kommuniziert wird, um zumindest die vernünftige Fraktion und hoffentlich auch den Teil mit etwas Resthirn davon abzuhalten.


----------

